# Sticky  Spurs Fans Community Off-Topic Thread



## Nephets

As a result of wanting to bring in more traffic and a way to closen and tighten our Spurs fans community, I thought it'd be a good idea to make an off-topic thread so we can discuss anything we please to in our own little home here on BBB.net

How are you all doing?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Usually I'm doing fine, but my professors have loaded me with tests before Spring Break, which sucks. But, it's going to make Spring Break more enjoyable when I get all of these damn tests over with.


----------



## Nephets

Sounds pretty decent, after you get the tests out of the way that is, you seem like you're doing something cool, for Spring Break, nothing for me, lol.

Today I got back from a film shoot, of a movie I'm going to be in. Not a big role, but, check it out:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0421156/

The director has won an Oscar and he knows of some scripts I'm writing.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

You're going to be in it? Is your name mentioned in the credits on that link?


----------



## Admiral

Just trying to keep my head as still as possible.. Typical sunday ritual. I should stop drinking. Ah well.. 

This team-board features quite some foreign posters though, including myself from the Netherlands. And no, I'm not standing around in my wooden shoes smoking pot..


----------



## Nephets

KokoTheMonkey said:


> You're going to be in it? Is your name mentioned in the credits on that link?


Yeah, we did some shoots for a few hours, but my name isn't in the credits there, not a big enough role to be on the credits, but hey, a gig is a gig, not much, but a small role in a movie is better than no roles in a movie. :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

This is a good start and all, but I think we should make some off topic threads with an actual topic though. Like about music, movies, etc. 

Congrats on the movie thing nephets, and good luck with your tests Koko. Tell me how you did when your done with them all


----------



## Nephets

Thanks EZ. :banana: 

I dunno though, I think this thread is fine whenever we can just discuss whatever is on our minds, like we are now, but hopefully, eventually with a few more people.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Nephets said:


> Thanks EZ. :banana:
> 
> I dunno though, I think this thread is fine whenever we can just discuss whatever is on our minds, like we are now, but hopefully, eventually with a few more people.


 Yeah we can keep this as a "whatever" thread, but I mean we could make some for just about music or movies or games or what not


----------



## ballstorm

Admiral said:


> Just trying to keep my head as still as possible.. Typical sunday ritual. I should stop drinking. Ah well..
> 
> This team-board features quite some foreign posters though, including myself from the Netherlands. And no, I'm not standing around in my wooden shoes smoking pot..


I did not know you were from the Netherlands . You have absolutely no accent 

Where in the netherlands ? I truly appreciate this country and the inhabitants as well .

And not for the pot


----------



## Admiral

ballstorm said:


> I did not know you were from the Netherlands . You have absolutely no accent
> 
> Where in the netherlands ? I truly appreciate this country and the inhabitants as well .
> 
> And not for the pot


I live in Delft (as in Delft's blue). Very historical city. It's right between Rotterdam and The Hague, about a 10 minute drive from both. Amsterdam is about 40 minutes away.

But yeah, you should appreciate us, as -- If you ain't Dutch, you ain't much --


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo

Admiral said:


> Just trying to keep my head as still as possible.. Typical sunday ritual. I should stop drinking. Ah well..
> 
> This team-board features quite some foreign posters though, including myself from the Netherlands. And no, I'm not standing around in my wooden shoes smoking pot..


Admiral, now that I know that you´re dutch, I have something to ask you...

Do you like soccer? If you do (and it is very possible) I´d like to know if Romario is still well known there.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I didn't know Admiral was a "foreign" poster as well. That's pretty cool that there are guys from all over the world gathering in this forum talking about the Spurs. It says a lot about the Spurs impact overseas. 



Since this is the "Community Thread", I'll just say I've never been out of the country before. Hell, I haven't even been out of Texas much. I played AAU ball about 3 years ago and traveled up to Las Vegas (From here in SA), but aside from that, I haven't been out of Texas in a long, long time. No complaints though. I love the warm Texas weather.


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo

By the way guys, does anyone uses msn?

Mine is [email protected]

I´ll be pleased to talk about the Spurs with you all.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Get this thread stickied, like all the other OT Threads for team forums.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Since this is the "Community Thread", I'll just say I've never been out of the country before. Hell, I haven't even been out of Texas much.


I haven't been outside of texas much either...In fact I've never been out of texas


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Turkish Delight said:


> Get this thread stickied, like all the other OT Threads for team forums.


 HINT HINT Moderators.....whoops, that's me.


----------



## Nephets

Glad to see my thread going somewhere. 

But, I'll be glad to chat with any of you, I'm usually on Yahoo and always on AIM (I leave my comp on, and whenever I'm not home/on the computer, I just put up an away message), the names are under my name but here they are in case someone wants to chat.

AIM: Nephets Z5
YIM: nephetsz5
MSN: [email protected]

But, I've been around, I've been to Orlando 6 times, we go to Disney World nearly every year, but recently it's been every other year. It's such a beautiful place and the airport is so so beautiful.

I'm also going to travel to Prince Rupert, B.C. Canada to see my girlfriend :clap: , dunno when that'll be, but, like, probably within the next few years for sure.

Recently, though, I've lost a lot of interest in posting in the non-Spurs board because they always make me feel like an idiot or something of the sort, it really is upsetting me, but I try not to let it bother me. I may not know a whole whole lot about basketball, but being lashed out at and making me feel dumb just isn't proper behavior I'd say, but... oh well, that's life.

Oh, guys, you probably don't care but check this out, I won first place in a contest with my poem:

http://com4.runboard.com/bfantasywritersunited.fpoetryforum.t58


----------



## texan

Hey guys, I got an idea. We should have a Spurs forum NCAA tournament bracket pool. No, no money or anything involved, just for bragging rights. It would be fun, and maybe the winner could even put "Spurs Tourney Bracket Pool Winner" as his title :biggrin: haha. Only regular Spurs posters would be allowed of course. 

Just a thought, and something I thought we'd enjoy.

Reply to this if you want to participate and if I get enough to play, I'll set it up on ESPN or something.


----------



## texan

What are yall guys doing for Spring Break?

I was going to be going to Punta Mita, Mexico, but we, my dad, decided against it b/c of all the spring break college beach traffic. Instead I will be staying at home, probably going on a drinking binge.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

texan said:


> What are yall guys doing for Spring Break?
> 
> I was going to be going to Punta Mita, Mexico, but we, my dad, decided against it b/c of all the spring break college beach traffic. Instead I will be staying at home, probably going on a drinking binge.


Um...sleeping...atleast for the first half. Mite have some friends over towards the end though, but I'm really looking forward to sleeping in :biggrin:


----------



## Admiral

Luiz_Rodrigo said:


> Admiral, now that I know that you´re dutch, I have something to ask you...
> 
> Do you like soccer? If you do (and it is very possible) I´d like to know if Romario is still well known there.


Huge soccer fan.. as pretty much everyone is over here. We're a crazy soccer country. Ajax fan ever since my birth.. As far as Romario, yeah ofcourse he's well known over here. He's one of the All-time greats and started out for PSV. He still speaks Dutch, nearly flawless as well.. Be free to talk about soccer with me if you like.


----------



## ballstorm

Admiral said:


> I live in Delft (as in Delft's blue). Very historical city. It's right between Rotterdam and The Hague, about a 10 minute drive from both. Amsterdam is about 40 minutes away.
> 
> But yeah, you should appreciate us, as -- If you ain't Dutch, you ain't much --


I've been twice in the Nethelrlands . A friend of mine was working in Delf a few years ago . ( micro electronic) . I've been in Amsterdam and Leiden (not far from Delf ) . Delf must be a nice place to visit , with the porcelain and the medieval buildings. I really have only good memories of my trips in the Pays- Bas (the flat country in french  )


----------



## Admiral

ballstorm said:


> I've been twice in the Nethelrlands . A friend of mine was working in Delf a few years ago . ( micro electronic) . I've been in Amsterdam and Leiden (not far from Delf ) . Delf must be a nice place to visit , with the porcelain and the medieval buildings. I really have only good memories of my trips in the Pays- Bas (the flat country in french  )


Alot of people that have ever been to the Netherlands always tell me how they like our women so much. I'm not going to brag about that, but we do have to offer women of all sorts, litterly. I think it's our most positive point. Unfortunately, of all places, Delft has the least to offer.. :curse: ..

How come none of you knew I was a foreign poster? Shouldn't it come through with my English?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Well texan, Spring Break I'll be doing nothing but working and sleeping probably. I'll probably have to work overrnights again or something, which is going to completely suck.




As for the NCAA Bracket thing, I'm for it, although I must admit I've almost completely ignored college basketball this year. Not because I dislike college basketball, but just because I have so many things going on I can only handle a few sports at a time. Anyway, I'm for it.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Admiral said:


> Alot of people that have ever been to the Netherlands always tell me how they like our women so much. I'm not going to brag about that, but we do have to offer women of all sorts, litterly. I think it's our most positive point. Unfortunately, of all places, Delft has the least to offer.. :curse: ..
> 
> How come none of you knew I was a foreign poster? Shouldn't it come through with my English?


 I knew you were foriegn, but not because of your english. I think I saw it in the spurs fan listings thread thing. 

Why is it you're a spurs fan? Is there a spur who use to live over there? (I lost track of where all the foriegn spurs came from :biggrin: )


----------



## texan

KokoTheMonkey
As for the NCAA Bracket thing said:


> Thats okay its just all in good fun. If anyone wants to do it just PM me or post in this thread. I won't set it up if we don't have enough people.
> 
> Edit: Put down an active email address in this thread(or PM it to me) if you want to compete.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

[email protected] is the e-mail address. 




By the way, do we have any baseball fans in here? If there was a professional team here in SA I'd probably cheer for them as much as I do the Spurs, but since there isn't, I'm a "floater." I just like the game and enjoy watching it.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> [email protected] is the e-mail address.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, do we have any baseball fans in here? If there was a professional team here in SA I'd probably cheer for them as much as I do the Spurs, but since there isn't, I'm a "floater." I just like the game and enjoy watching it.


 I kind of like baseball. I usually don't watch it untill the playoffs though. I do have a favorite team (Cubs) and a favorite player (Sammy Sosa) though. If San Antonio has a team I'm sure I'd watch it alot more.


----------



## LuckyAC

Admiral said:


> Alot of people that have ever been to the Netherlands always tell me how they like our women so much. I'm not going to brag about that, but we do have to offer women of all sorts, litterly. I think it's our most positive point. Unfortunately, of all places, Delft has the least to offer.. :curse: ..
> 
> How come none of you knew I was a foreign poster? Shouldn't it come through with my English?


Texans are known for their creative English, so that wouldn't stand out. 

Actually the Dutch are known for speaking English better than Americans, and you seem no exception  Your only error in that post was in the spelling of "literally".


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

LuckyAC said:


> Texans are known for their creative English, so that wouldn't stand out.
> 
> Actually the Dutch are known for speaking English better than Americans, and you seem no exception  Your only error in that post was in the spelling of "literally".


 What chu talkin bout son? We Texans ain't got no "creative" English.....the resta yawl just don't know how to speak English like we do down yonder.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> What chu talkin bout son? We Texans ain't got no "creative" English.....the resta yawl just don't know how to speak English like we do down yonder.


 I think yonder is actually old english :biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> I think yonder is actually old english :biggrin:


 Damn, my Grandma says that, so I figured it was country talk. She does live in Texas by the way.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Damn, my Grandma says that, so I figured it was country talk. She does live in Texas by the way.


lol. The only "Texan" word I say is "ya'll", but that's actually a word. It's a conjunction for "you all" so if you can't say "ya'll" without being hick then you can't say "can't" or you're a hick :biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

You don't say "ain't"? 



I use to say it all the time, but I've toned down a little bit on it. It's stil part of my vocabulary though, so I'll probably be saying it forever. I definitely say yawl/ ya'll. I've gotten bagged for using that word before on message boards, but it's good to know fellow Texans have my back though.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> You don't say "ain't"?
> 
> 
> 
> I use to say it all the time, but I've toned down a little bit on it. It's stil part of my vocabulary though, so I'll probably be saying it forever. I definitely say yawl/ ya'll. I've gotten bagged for using that word before on message boards, but it's good to know fellow Texans have my back though.


 I say ain't sometimes. It too is a word, but they we most people use it does't make sence cuz It means "Am I not". 

I know how you feel about being bagged in message boards for saying ya'll. I just point out a word to them that say alot. Like canadians and thier love for "eh?"


----------



## LuckyAC

Well, that would be true, except who says "you all"?


"Yonder" is from Middle English, true, but that doesn't mean it's not also characteristic of hicks. 

Actually, in many ways, hicks retain more of Old and Middle English. For example, the trait of adding "a" as a prefix to make the past tense, as in "I been arunning". This is a direct descendant of the middle English trait of adding "y" as a prefix to make the past tense: as in the Canterbury Tales "the yonge sonne hath in the Ram his halfe cours yronne" with "yronne" just being the past tense of run. This actually goes back even further to the Old English prefix "ge" (derived from German).


----------



## ballstorm

Ze onely good eneglish iz the french ouane .


----------



## Admiral

BTW, how about a non-basketball sports talk thread in here somewhere? A stickied one preferably. There seems to be a lot of interest for other sports and it would be fun to discuss them among our very own Spurs fans rather than a seperated forum with all kind of fans.

Just my two Euro cents..


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I'm an American sports freak, so permission denied. Any non-US sports will be declined.




I'm just kidding of course. Since we have such a wide-range of fans from all over the world, a non-basketball sports thread would be fine, as long as I'm not expected to contribute anything. :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I'm an American sports freak, so permission denied. Any non-US sports will be declined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just kidding of course. Since we have such a wide-range of fans from all over the world, a non-basketball sports thread would be fine, as long as I'm not expected to contribute anything. :biggrin:


 I don't think he actually meant just sports from over seas. I think he meant any sports besides the NBA, like the MLS and NFL.


----------



## LineOFire

I say ya'll all the time. What else is there to say? You all takes one more syllable of effort! :curse: Seriously though, I can't think of any other word(s) that is(are) as effective as ya'll.

I have never said ain't though. I just go with the usual "I'm not."


----------



## texan

Koko: I sent you the email for the bracket pool thing. 

As for baseball, I love it. My favorite teams are the 'Stros, and Yankees(ya I love the Yanks). I follow it pretty closely. My favorite players are Vlad Guerrero and Ken Griffey Jr.. I may be wrong, but aren't you an Athletics fan Koko? I remember you having their avatar for a long time. Who do yall think will win the AL and NL Pennants this year? My predictions right now is that we have an old fashioned Braves-Yanks World Series. Now wouldn't that be exciting.


----------



## texan

I don't think I have a Texan accent, but when I go to California or New York, all the girls I hang out with like lovvee my "Texan" accent. I say yall, and I may get a little hickish sounding when I get mad, but I really can't hear a difference in the way I talk and the way a northerner talks.

Who here takes a foreign language and what is it?

As for me, I take German(in my third year) and I'm getting pretty good. Hopefully I will be taking an exchange trip over there within the next year or so.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

texan said:


> I don't think I have a Texan accent, but when I go to California or New York, all the girls I hang out with like lovvee my "Texan" accent. I say yall, and I may get a little hickish sounding when I get mad, but I really can't hear a difference in the way I talk and the way a northerner talks.
> 
> Who here takes a foreign language and what is it?
> 
> As for me, I take German(in my third year) and I'm getting pretty good. Hopefully I will be taking an exchange trip over there within the next year or so.


I take spanish...but I don't really think that counts.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Well, if someone could look into the future and tell me that the Yankees pitching staff would remain healthy all year long, I'd go with them. I think A-Rod is ready for a huge year, and he's my pick for AL MVP. Batting 2nd he might not get to put up great RBI totals, but he's just a great player and I think he's going to have a huge season. As for the NL, I'm not sure what to think. I started out with the Cubs, but I'm still not sure about their hitting and their closer situation. Prior is a Cy Young canidate this year, and the rest of the staff (Except whoever their 5th starter is) is great, but again, I'm not sure about a few things. Right now I really can't give you an NL team until I do some more research.




As for the A's, I do like them. By "floater" I just meant that I really don't one that one team I call my favorite, and the A's are one of the teams I root for. I also go for the two Texas teams.


----------



## texan

Last call for the NCAA Bracket pool we are doing. I know some of yall want to do it! Its just for fun so there is no harm in joining even if you don't know much about college basketball.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

texan said:


> Last call for the NCAA Bracket pool we are doing. I know some of yall want to do it! Its just for fun so there is no harm in joining even if you don't know much about college basketball.




Hey texan, I'll get my bracket filled out soon enough. Even though it's Spring Break for me, my work schedule has deprived me of energy this week.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Hey texan, I'll get my bracket filled out soon enough. Even though it's Spring Break for me, my work schedule has deprived me of energy this week.


Sorry to hear that, Koko. I'm sure you'll get through it fine :clap:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Ahh, it's not that bad. I had to get up at 4:00 in the mourning Monday morning and I went about a full day and a half without posting on the site because of that. I'm alright though...It's Spring Break. No school, much fun. :yes:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Ahh, it's not that bad. I had to get up at 4:00 in the mourning Monday morning and I went about a full day and a half without posting on the site because of that. I'm alright though...It's Spring Break. No school, much fun. :yes:


That's good to hear.

I was wondering why you weren't posting. Took you forever to make Monday's game thread. I was begining to think you weren't going to make one so I made the "About Tonight's Game" thread. I didn't make it an actual game thread just in case you did make one at the last minute like you did. :biggrin:


----------



## Nephets

I can't be in the college basketball thingy because I can't even name one team beyond the... uh, Wake Forest team?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Nephets said:


> I can't be in the college basketball thingy because I can't even name one team beyond the... uh, Wake Forest team?


That's more than me...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I'm back from the dead again. The last time I posted was before the Minnesota game I went to.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

SPAM!

500th post :gbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :vbanana: :bbanana: :banana:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Congrats. You've come a long way in your post count. Keep it up.


----------



## Tersk

Koko and everyone else (mainly), you've drawn me to these forums...I'll try to get activity up


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Another regular poster! :banana: 10,000 post by the end of the season is becoming a reality! :biggrin:


----------



## Tersk

ezealen said:


> Another regular poster! :banana: 10,000 post by the end of the season is becoming a reality! :biggrin:


You could return the favour by occasionly dropping by the Bobcats or Mavericks forum


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Theo! said:


> You could return the favour by occasionly dropping by the Bobcats or Mavericks forum


Not really a fan of the Bobcats, but the Mavs are pretty cool. Mite check it out later.


----------



## Nephets

I'm a big fan of Dirk and Michael Finley, so I may stop by.

I've become a regular poster, since about the beginning of the season, before then, I was the expert lurker. :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Yeah Dirk's awesome!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Do we have some video game fans in this forum? If so, name your favorite genre and favorite games of all-time. I',m not a complete gaming freak, but I'm pretty close.




Anyway, my favorite genre is....surprise surprise, Sports! NBA Live, and all of the baseball games are must-buys for me every year. I use to be into Madden 3-4 years ago, but since I've never been a football guy, the game has exceed my football knowledge. There's the occasional action game thrown in (For example, GTA), but about 80-85% of my collection is all Sports games.




Favorite games of all time:




Goldeneye 007 - Nintendo 64



Absolutely amazing game. I could pick up that game and play it hours and hours at a time. You know a game is great when you can play it over the course of 3-4 years. 




Perfect Dark - Nintendo 64




Well, pretty much the same as above, just a featuristic style of Goldeneye. Also a very awesome game. 



GTA series - Playstation, Playstation 2




Awesome, awesome game. It's amazing how much depth is put into each game.





That's all for now. I'll include more if we have any die-hard gamers other than me.


----------



## LineOFire

I also spend some leisure time with some video games. I'm more of a computer game person than a console person, but I did use to own a Nintendo 64 and Gamecube.

I'd have to agree with you on Perfect Dark and Goldeneye 007. Those are probably the two best console first person shooters ever. I'd give Perfect Dark the slight edge over Goldeneye just because I had so much fun playing it. 

Another great game which for me is the greatest console game of all time is Super Smash Brothers. I can't even begin to explain how many hours I spent playing that game and maximizing my Ness skills. Super Smash Brothers Melee for the Gamecube is also great but just didn't have the impact that the first one did.

I have since sold both my Gamecube and Nintendo 64 so I can't play those games anymore.  I have never really gotten a chance to play on an X-Box or Playstation 2 except for a few Halo battles or Grand Theft Auto sprees.

For the computer games, right now I have NBA Live 2005 (with updated rosters) :biggrin:. I also have World of Warcraft (awesome game, my first MMORPG), and Counter-Strike: Source (the greatest computer first person shooter).


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I love video games. I haven't been a really sports gamer kinda of guy, but I'm starting to get into them. The last sports game I got was Madden 2005 for the Nintendo DS (sucks btw, but it's ok when your taking a long trip). Golden Eye and Perfect Dark were definitely two of the best N64 games, both way ahead of thier time (Perfect Dark wasn't really even completed because the game was too big for the N64) and Smash Bros. has to be the best game for Gamecube, but they're not my favorite games.

My favorite game of all time is argueably the best game ever, The Legend of Zelda: Ocaraina of Time. The graphics are a little out of date, but the game itself is a work of art.

A also really love Mario 64. It's a little easy, but that's great break from really tough games that always get me frustrated. If you liked that game you'll love it even more on the NDS. The graphics are upped, they're more stars, and you get to play as Mario, Wario, Luigi, or Yoshi. The DS version of this game is the only game I really play anymore, because the rest are too old and I rather play basketball (DUH!)


And I hate computer games! It's just too hard to control everything. The only game I ever play on the computer is The Sims.

Oh and my favorite genre is Platformer. Not sure what that means...but my three favorite games are those (Rayman, Zelda, and MArio 64) so I jsut picked that.


----------



## Nephets

Half-Life 2, Super Mario series, Diablo 2, Metal Gear, Resident Evil, Unreal Tournament, Metroid series, Zelda series, Dance Dance Revolution, Um Jammer Lammy, wow, so many favorite series of games, check out my IGN video game collection.

http://users.ign.com/collection/-Nephets-

I'm not a huge sports gamer, and I hate EA. They're buying out all sorts of independent publishers. Plus I don't think there's such a huge difference between Madden 04 and Madden 05, despite roster changes.

Oh, and guess what? The NFL signed an exclusive deal with EA, so now Madden, next year, *will be 70 dollars.*

I feel bad for anyone who buys them, because by the end of the year they'll be worth 10 dollars, and furtherly decreasing from then. I mean, Madden 01-02 and can bought for 1.99 now in used game stores.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Nephets said:


> Oh, and guess what? The NFL signed an exclusive deal with EA, so now Madden, next year, *will be 70 dollars.*
> 
> I feel bad for anyone who buys them, because by the end of the year they'll be worth 10 dollars, and furtherly decreasing from then. I mean, Madden 01-02 and can bought for 1.99 now in used game stores.






70 bones? Damn, I heard about EA buying the rights to the NFL and all of that, but I didn't hear the game was going to be $70. That's pretty absurd.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

That's kinda dumb...I think they'd actually lose sales. No matter how popular thier games have gotten, you'd have to either be a complete idiot or a huge sports fanatic to buy a video game for 70 bucks.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

You know what, I wouldn't be surprised if it still breaks records and what not, even with the record high price tag. However, going from 50 to 70 is still a big increase in money, so it would make sense if the lesser Madden fans just backed off, or just keep playing the older version. There's no doubt in my mind that the Madden freaks will still purchase the game. Madden is basically life to them.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I'm sure you'd know, Koko

Anyways, let's see where everyone stands on thier favorite systems.

Home Consoles:
Xbox
Gamecube
PC
PS2

Handhelds:
Gameboy
Nintendo DS
PSP


----------



## TheRoc5

i like xbox and psp the most man psp is so great


----------



## texan

I play video games every now and again. I really like the GTA series, and the Grand Tourismo series. I also like the sports games, especially baseball and football. Oddly enough, I'm not a big bball game fan.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> i like xbox and psp the most man psp is so great


I like Gamcube and NDS the most. I haven't played PS2 much, besides at my friends house, or the PSP though. The next gameboy will probably be my new favorite when it comes out.


----------



## XxMia_9xX

dang i didn't even know we had this thread.... i usually dont look at the sticky threads... but yeah i'm on my spring break! woo hoo! i'm liking it so far... too bad i choose to stay home this fri and sat night so i can watch the spurs! hahah isn't that sad? 

anyway, i'm not a big video game fan at all. i think the last time i played video game was Tomba II, i actually finished it. it's the pink haired boy, he was awesome! 

i like mario kart and crash! hahah i use to play them way back in 6th grade.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

XxMia_9xX said:


> too bad i choose to stay home this fri and sat night so i can watch the spurs! hahah isn't that sad?


...What are you implying?


----------



## XxMia_9xX

^ uhh basically, i'm implying that i'm a loser! haha... it's kinda sad that i choose to not go out with my friends so i can watch the spurs! hahah...


----------



## Nephets

Well, if it helps my loserdome image, I just finished coding a discoboard, which is a php/mySQL cilent. Me and my friend had a bit of trouble getting some of the SQL brackets to work, but we settled for some CSS instead, mostly with link hovers/effects.

Line of code:

<?
define("BOARD_FUNCTIONS_AVAILABLE", 1);


// provide a list of groups available
Function listGroups($listtype = "", $opengroup = "")
{
global $PHP_SELF;
global $userloggedin;
global $userdata;

$sql = "SELECT g.ID, g.groupname, g.grouprank, COUNT(b.ID) "
." FROM ".TABLE_GROUPS." g, ".TABLE_BOARDS." b"
." WHERE b.groupid = g.ID "
." GROUP BY groupname "
." ORDER BY grouprank";
$exe = runQuery($sql);

Boy, mySQL is *fun.*

If someone understands what I just said, let me know.


----------



## TheRoc5

:dead:


Nephets said:


> Well, if it helps my loserdome image, I just finished coding a discoboard, which is a php/mySQL cilent. Me and my friend had a bit of trouble getting some of the SQL brackets to work, but we settled for some CSS instead, mostly with link hovers/effects.
> 
> Line of code:
> 
> <?
> define("BOARD_FUNCTIONS_AVAILABLE", 1);
> 
> 
> // provide a list of groups available
> Function listGroups($listtype = "", $opengroup = "")
> {
> global $PHP_SELF;
> global $userloggedin;
> global $userdata;
> 
> $sql = "SELECT g.ID, g.groupname, g.grouprank, COUNT(b.ID) "
> ." FROM ".TABLE_GROUPS." g, ".TABLE_BOARDS." b"
> ." WHERE b.groupid = g.ID "
> ." GROUP BY groupname "
> ." ORDER BY grouprank";
> $exe = runQuery($sql);
> 
> Boy, mySQL is *fun.*
> 
> If someone understands what I just said, let me know.


 :dead: im lost lol


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Nephets said:


> Well, if it helps my loserdome image, I just finished coding a discoboard, which is a php/mySQL cilent. Me and my friend had a bit of trouble getting some of the SQL brackets to work, but we settled for some CSS instead, mostly with link hovers/effects.
> 
> Line of code:
> 
> <?
> define("BOARD_FUNCTIONS_AVAILABLE", 1);
> 
> 
> // provide a list of groups available
> Function listGroups($listtype = "", $opengroup = "")
> {
> global $PHP_SELF;
> global $userloggedin;
> global $userdata;
> 
> $sql = "SELECT g.ID, g.groupname, g.grouprank, COUNT(b.ID) "
> ." FROM ".TABLE_GROUPS." g, ".TABLE_BOARDS." b"
> ." WHERE b.groupid = g.ID "
> ." GROUP BY groupname "
> ." ORDER BY grouprank";
> $exe = runQuery($sql);
> 
> Boy, mySQL is *fun.*
> 
> If someone understands what I just said, let me know.







I somewhat understand. I took an intro SQL class about a year ago, so most of the stuff is recognizable.


----------



## Nephets

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I somewhat understand. I took an intro SQL class about a year ago, so most of the stuff is recognizable.


Really? That's awesome. Didn't know that. :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

XxMia_9xX said:


> ^ uhh basically, i'm implying that i'm a loser! haha... it's kinda sad that i choose to not go out with my friends so i can watch the spurs! hahah...


Why not watch the spurs with your friends?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Nephets said:


> Really? That's awesome. Didn't know that. :biggrin:





Just don't ask me anymore, because I'm ashamed that I've taken that course and have forgotten a lot of stuff from it in a year's span. I still have my book for the class though, although the last time I touched it was also about a year ago.


----------



## XxMia_9xX

ezealen said:


> Why not watch the spurs with your friends?



umm i live in LA (la county) so yeah most are Laker fans and could care less about the spurs....


umm this regards nephets post... uhhh can i just ask, what is SQL? haha obviously i'm completely lost when i read the post...


----------



## Nephets

Computer database coding. Pretty much all forums use it in some way or form.

http://www.mysql.com/

Don't be ashamed, Koko.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

XxMia_9xX said:


> umm i live in LA (la county) so yeah most are Laker fans and could care less about the spurs....


 Why are you a Spurs fan then?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Back on the subject of video games, I just picked up the most adictive game ever, Yoshi's Touch and Go. I was reluctent to get at first because of the kiddy look, but now I can't put it down. I highly recommend it to anyone with a NDS. It's the best game for the system rite now.

I also have a question for you all. What's the most anticipated game of the year for you? I've got to go with IGN on this one, Zelda.


----------



## XxMia_9xX

ezealen said:


> Why are you a Spurs fan then?


why? i can't be a spurs fan living in LA? 

i'm like one of parker's biggest fans. for the most part like 50%, that's the reason why i love the spurs. the rest is for duncan and manu, the way they play and how they're not cocky...


----------



## TheRoc5

XxMia_9xX said:


> why? i can't be a spurs fan living in LA?
> 
> i'm like one of parker's biggest fans. for the most part like 50%, that's the reason why i love the spurs. the rest is for duncan and manu, the way they play and how they're not cocky...


 a spur fan in la ur welcome here all u want lol :biggrin: 
back to topic i picked up 2 new gms for my psp nfl street 2 and twisted metal and well they are pretty fun man it also has online play its pretty nice anyone have or planning to get psp


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

XxMia_9xX said:


> why? i can't be a spurs fan living in LA?
> 
> i'm like one of parker's biggest fans. for the most part like 50%, that's the reason why i love the spurs. the rest is for duncan and manu, the way they play and how they're not cocky...


lol I didn't say you couldn't. It's just kinda just kinda wierd that someone in L.A. would be a spurs fan with the rivalry and all.

Oh and I plan on getting a psp when the price drops to atleast 200, TheRoc5. Rite now I'm saving up for Animal Crossings online, Metroid Hunters, Need for Speed Underground 2, and all those other bad *** games coming out for the DS this summer.


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> lol I didn't say you couldn't. It's just kinda just kinda wierd that someone in L.A. would be a spurs fan with the rivalry and all.
> 
> Oh and I plan on getting a psp when the price drops to atleast 200, TheRoc5. Rite now I'm saving up for Animal Crossings online, Metroid Hunters, Need for Speed Underground 2, and all those other bad *** games coming out for the DS this summer.


nfs should be real good


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

It has really good ratings so far, but the graphics are too impressive. Is it coming out on PSP? That would be awesome.


----------



## TheRoc5

i think it might nfs is on psp right now so i hope part 2 comes out


----------



## TheRoc5

just curious what religion is every 1


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> just curious what religion is every 1


You're assuming everyone on this board has a religion lol. 

I was thinking about asking the same thing on this thread. I myself am nondenominational...or h/e u spell it. I'm protestant but I'm not baptist or lutheran or methodist or anything.


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> You're assuming everyone on this board has a religion lol.
> 
> I was thinking about asking the same thing on this thread. I myself am nondenominational...or h/e u spell it. I'm protestant but I'm not baptist or lutheran or methodist or anything.


yes thats what i am bible based nondenomination or how ever u spell it lol


----------



## XxMia_9xX

i'm christian/baptist... i've been going to church ever since i was little. i teach lil' kids bible study sometimes and head a children's choir... i go to a really small filipino church that's why i'm involve... i'm not as religious as i seem to be though 


question:
what nationality is everyone? just curious... 

well i'll start...i'm filipino and was also born there (philippines)


----------



## LineOFire

I was raised Catholic but am not religious at all. I was born here in San Antonio. My dad is from Mexico and my mom is from Illinois so I am Hispanic. I can speak Spanish and English.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I'm an ordinary white guy, and although I don't go to church, I'm not going to say I'm not religious.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I'm an ordinary white guy, and although I don't go to church, I'm not going to say I'm not religious.


 Just because you don't go to church doesn't mean you're not religious. My friend's a pretty religious dude but he's never been to church a day in his life. Although, I gada quote the Bible here "Honor the Sabath and keep it holy." Doesn't necessarily mean go to church, but I'm sure He wants you to do something along those lines.

oh and, XxMia_9xX, I'm German,Swiss,Scot-Irish, Native American,French, and British but I was born and raised in Alamo City. Infact I've never been outside of Texas xp


----------



## Nephets

I don't follow religion.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Nephets said:


> I don't follow religion.


An athiest among us?! lol just kidding.

I know the Spurs have been known for being the most religous team for decades, but I've heard a couple times that Tim Duncan is athiest. Does anyone know if this is true or not? I find it kinda hard to believe considering he was such great friends with Rev. Robinson :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

im scotish and native americain i look mostly white lol like i said im pretty religious


----------



## texan

I'm Roman Catholic, not devout, but I go to church pretty often, and I consider myself religious. Although I'm Catholic(raised Catholic) I tend to side more with Protestant beliefs.

BTW, who donated like 3000 points to me, cuz I know I didn't have 5,000 when I last posted.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

texan said:


> BTW, who donated like 3000 points to me, cuz I know I didn't have 5,000 when I last posted.






Well, that's nothing like what happened to me. As I remember, I deposited some points in the bank about 3-4 days ago leaving me with about 200, then I posted for a couple of days after that and had about 400-500 points. Next thing I know, I've got 10,000 points, and I don't know how they got there. I still have all of my points in the bank as well, so I don't know what's going on with that.



By the way, it looks like I squeezed out a win in our bracket challenge with the North Carolina win. I'll tell you what, I'm very surprised that I beat anybody, because I honestly didn't follow college ball like I usually do this past season. Oh well, it's always said that the nim-wits end up winning the bracket challenges, so I guess I fit into that category.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Perhaps ya'll won bets that alot of people won. lol that takes them forever to sort out.


----------



## texan

KokoTheMonkey said:


> By the way, it looks like I squeezed out a win in our bracket challenge with the North Carolina win. I'll tell you what, I'm very surprised that I beat anybody, because I honestly didn't follow college ball like I usually do this past season. Oh well, it's always said that the nim-wits end up winning the bracket challenges, so I guess I fit into that category.



I'm a huge UNC fan, and I have been waiting for this day for a LONG TIME(Since '94). Good job on the bracket pool, mine was screwed since the 2nd round, and I picked Illinois to win, b/c I didn't want to jinx NC(I'm superstitious like that). I don't think you would believe how happy I am right now.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

No, I haven't bet that much money on anything besides putting 1,000 points on the Spurs for the championship.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

texan said:


> I'm a huge UNC fan, and I have been waiting for this day for a LONG TIME(Since '94). Good job on the bracket pool, mine was screwed since the 2nd round, and I picked Illinois to win, b/c I didn't want to jinx NC(I'm superstitious like that). I don't think you would believe how happy I am right now.





That explains it. I remember you having a UNC avatar for awhile, so I was curious as to why you went with Illinois over UNC, but now I know.


----------



## Nephets

ezealen said:


> An athiest among us?! lol just kidding.
> 
> I know the Spurs have been known for being the most religous team for decades, but * I've heard a couple times that Tim Duncan is athiest.* Does anyone know if this is true or not? I find it kinda hard to believe considering he was such great friends with Rev. Robinson :biggrin:


That'd be pretty cool.


----------



## Nephets

So, anyway, me and my friend Cody (among others) are making a downloadable tech/internet show, called "SC Tech", along the lines of "Call for Help" and "The Screensavers", before G4 ruined TechTV entirely.

I'm just wondering if anyone of you guys are interested in asking for any questions to be answered on the show, and if you do, be sure to leave your name so we can mention you on the show.

The show will be very low budget, once I obtain a good capture card, it'll be filmed with a basic mini-DV camcorder, but uploaded to the computer, and then to the website dedicated to it, which'll be up sometime, probably at http://sctech.dcdstudios.net

The show won't be anything big, just some walkthroughs, some laughs, some interesting tid-bits, and I expect the first episode up in like 3-4 weeks, after we film it (each episode will be 15-20 minutes), and I compress/encode it, and edit it around in a program.

So, feel free to ask any questions pertaining to the internet or technology and we'll try to get it answered on the show, and give a shoutout out to you for asking it.

Don't expect anything too good , but I'd love it if you guys would download it when we upload it to our server.

It'll be produced by Z-5 Studios (our little production crew), and the site itself isn't up, but the forums can be accessed at www.z-5.net

It'll have segments like Photoshop tips, photography, how to build a forum, best sites for HD's and such, classic video game emulation, and how to play old games using a Dreamcast, how to obtain free things (without social engineering and that "free iPod" stuff), stuff like that, may not interest you, but we'll try to make it entertaining for everybody. It'll be tech, internet culture, and some random pieces fitted in.

I'm very excited for it, but it'll be shot on a low budget. So, just let me know how you feel, what you think, or anything about it really.

The show will be very much like thebroken, www.thebroken.org , Kevin Rose and Dan Huard's (of The Screensavers/Unscrewed fame) little hacker-tip show.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Nephets said:


> That'd be pretty cool.


Mind explaining?


----------



## LineOFire

Nephets, that sounds really fun. I would definitely be willing to ask some questions for your show.


----------



## Nephets

Thanks Line. :biggrin: 

I just need to find a good DV cord, so, go ahead and ask anything you want for us and we'll do a topic-covering over it.

And EZ, I think it'd be cool because you don't hear about famous athiests.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Nephets said:


> Thanks Line. :biggrin:
> 
> I just need to find a good DV cord, so, go ahead and ask anything you want for us and we'll do a topic-covering over it.
> 
> And EZ, I think it'd be cool because you don't hear about famous athiests.


What are you talking about? There's plenty of famous athiest people. Madalyn Murray O'Hair is an example lmao.

And I don't know if Tim Duncan is an athiest or not. If he ever was, I find it very hard to believe David would let him be an athiest considering they were such good friends.


----------



## Nephets

ezealen said:


> What are you talking about? There's plenty of famous athiest people. Madalyn Murray O'Hair is an example lmao.
> 
> And I don't know if Tim Duncan is an athiest or not. If he ever was, I find it very hard to believe David would let him be an athiest considering they were such good friends.


Yeah, since noble christians force people to be religious.  

... wait they kind of do.

There's nothing more annoying than people forcing religion on you.

And as expected I get rode on for saying I don't follow religion. Go figure.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Nephets said:


> Yeah, since noble christians force people to be religious.
> 
> ... wait they kind of do.
> 
> There's nothing more annoying than people forcing religion on you.
> 
> And as expected I get rode on for saying I don't follow religion. Go figure.


I never said anything to you...I was talking about Tim Duncan...You're just trying to bring attention to yourself. I don't care if you're an athiest or not. I personally think that it's better to be wrong about God existing and nothing happening then to be wrong about God not existing and being cast to burn in hell for eternity...but hey that's just me.

Anyways back to Tim Duncan. Would you want to protect your friend from something really horrible? That's what I mean. In case you didn't know, David's new profession is preaching and I'm sure he preached to Tim alot if he is/was an athiest. Not to force his beliefs on him like you athiest like to say alot (I personally think banning the bible, prayer, and any teaching of any form of christianity while still being able to teach the theory of evolution and spontaneous generation to students is forcing your beliefs on someone. Again, that's just me) but to save his friend from what he believes could be very horrible.

Now back to my question. Does anyone know if Tim is or ever was an athiest?


----------



## Nephets

ezealen said:


> I never said anything to you...I was talking about Tim Duncan...You're just trying to bring attention to yourself. I don't care if you're an athiest or not. I personally think that it's better to be wrong about God existing and *nothing happening then to be wrong about God not existing and being cast to burn in hell for eternity...but hey that's just me.*
> 
> Anyways back to Tim Duncan. *Would you want to protect your friend from something really horrible?* That's what I mean. In case you didn't know, David's new profession is preaching and I'm sure he preached to Tim alot if he is/was an athiest. Not to force his beliefs on him like you athiest like to say alot (I personally think banning the bible, prayer, and any teaching of any form of christianity while still being able to teach the theory of evolution and spontaneous generation to students is forcing your beliefs on someone. Again, that's just me) but to save his friend from what he believes could be very horrible.
> 
> Now back to my question. Does anyone know if Tim is or ever was an athiest?


You may believe those, but I don't. Please, you're sounding very very biased saying "you will burn in hell", it offends me. Robinson, as a preacher, should know that they aren't supposed to turn people into the religion, but preach to people who follow the religion.

People are free to believe what they want without someone saying "oh that's okay, they'll just burn in hell".

I'm not bringing attention to myself, I'm backing my opinion up. Sometimes it's so ridiculous what people will do for a figure that hasn't been proven to exist. I don't worry what happens to me after I die, I worry about my life and the people I care about living. Not some possibility of an extended life in "heaven" or "hell". My life is too precious to me to worry about my death. We live, we die, it all happens. I'm just trying to say it's wrong to proclaim religion as a fact, because it's not a fact, an opinion. What else do you say about the countless other religions?

And what do say about the bible continually making contradictory statements? I can't imagine how much money people have made from religion. There is corruption in religion, religion isn't about forcing or convincing, it's about practicing your belief.

I've read, studied, and found out too much to cast aside all my opinions for this figure who somehow created us all. I can't just do that, and that's my belief, and that should be respected.

I swear, I said I didn't follow to religion to some guy giving out bibles and looked at me with a scorn. This is what I can't stand, they seem to be offended if you don't follow their religion, yet they constantly enforce or bash us for not believing what they believe.

Many wars were fought over religion, and now it's a mental war between people who believe, and people who don't. Honestly, I don't care if you follow religion. If it works for you, I love it because it makes your life better, and you should give us the same respect as any person.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Nephets said:


> You may believe those, but I don't. Please, you're sounding very very biased saying "you will burn in hell", it offends me. Robinson, as a preacher, should know that they aren't supposed to turn people into the religion, but preach to people who follow the religion.
> 
> People are free to believe what they want without someone saying "oh that's okay, they'll just burn in hell".
> 
> I'm not bringing attention to myself, I'm backing my opinion up. Sometimes it's so ridiculous what people will do for a figure that hasn't been proven to exist. I don't worry what happens to me after I die, I worry about my life and the people I care about living. Not some possibility of an extended life in "heaven" or "hell". My life is too precious to me to worry about my death. We live, we die, it all happens. I'm just trying to say it's wrong to proclaim religion as a fact, because it's not a fact, an opinion. What else do you say about the countless other religions?
> 
> And what do say about the bible continually making contradictory statements? I can't imagine how much money people have made from religion. There is corruption in religion, religion isn't about forcing or convincing, it's about practicing your belief.
> 
> I've read, studied, and found out too much to cast aside all my opinions for this figure who somehow created us all. I can't just do that, and that's my belief, and that should be respected.
> 
> I swear, I said I didn't follow to religion to some guy giving out bibles and looked at me with a scorn. This is what I can't stand, they seem to be offended if you don't follow their religion, yet they constantly enforce or bash us for not believing what they believe.
> 
> Many wars were fought over religion, and now it's a mental war between people who believe, and people who don't. Honestly, I don't care if you follow religion. If it works for you, I love it because it makes your life better, and you should give us the same respect as any person.


Dude, I never said you're going to burn in hell. You're twisting my words. And about people convincing people to fallow thier religion, only three religions do that. One is christianity but I forget the other two. And christianity does that because the basis of the religion, the bible, says too. You say religion is an opinion and can't be proven but EVERYTHING you said in your psot is an opinion and can't be proven. All the proof you need to believe is there you just won't look. You think it's hard to believe that someone made everything there is/was/ever will be in part of his plan, and that is hard to beleive. That's why it's called "faith". but I find it even harder to believe that everything that is/was/ever will be all happened by chance. How one thing depends on another, how nothing goes without a purpose, how complex even the smallest of things are, it's just too big to all be a coincident.

The last thing I want is to get into another arguement on this board. But you have my sn. Feel free to IM me if you want to discuss this more on yahoo. As most of the regulars know all to well, I love to argue :biggrin: . You don't have to worry about me "forcing my beliefs on you". That's something athiest made up as an excuse not to believe. Don't get me wrong, there are plenty of people who do that, but no more than there are athiest who try to force thier beliefs on you. 

Now...back to my original question...Does anyone know for sure if Tim is or was an athiest?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

This was one of my fears in getting an "Off-topic" thread. Religion is unquestionably an extrememly controversial subject, so of course there was bound to be some arguing on it.


Let's keep a happy environment guys.


----------



## Nephets

Yes let's talk about my show.


----------



## LineOFire

What kind of questions should I ask? Anything computer related?

On the religion issue: It is sort of the job of religious people to preach and spread their religion. The key here is to not preach to people that don't want to hear it. That would be considered invasive and highly frowned upon. I am sure that David Robinson, being a good Christian, would never try to convert someone on the Spurs to religion. If a Spurs player wanted to join Christianity then I am sure that they would confront David and ask him about it.

I think a little friendly debate is great for this board's health.


----------



## Nephets

LineOFire said:


> What kind of questions should I ask? Anything computer related?


Yup, anything computer/internet related, here are some topics we're covering in the shows we're gonna upload to the 'net.

It's basically just a show for beginners and entertainment, but here it goes:

Affordable webhosts

AIM hacks

Spoofstick internet safety program

Tech news/rumors

Photoshop how-to

Good place to get skins/how to install them

How to build a weblog

Torrents

IP blocking

Converting files

Speaker systems

Backing up files, without backup HD's

Coupon codes for websites, some exclusives

How to obtain free things without conga lines or social engineering

How to play NES/SNES games on the Dreamcast

Good computer parts/sites

On one episode, we're going to go to some electronic stores and compare prices/customer services, and other tech issues there.

Also we're going to do a special on what you can do with duct tape. :biggrin:

And many more subjects, questions, and topics. Ask anything or suggest any topics we can cover on the show. :biggrin: 

This applies to anybody, be sure to leave your names so we can bring your name up on the show.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

LineOFire said:


> What kind of questions should I ask? Anything computer related?
> 
> On the religion issue: It is sort of the job of religious people to preach and spread their religion. The key here is to not preach to people that don't want to hear it. That would be considered invasive and highly frowned upon. I am sure that David Robinson, being a good Christian, would never try to convert someone on the Spurs to religion. If a Spurs player wanted to join Christianity then I am sure that they would confront David and ask him about it.
> 
> I think a little friendly debate is great for this board's health.


I've got to disagree about the christianity thing. Christians shouldn't force others to convert like the roman catholics did to the Native Americans, but they can't just wait for non-believers to come and knock on thier door. The Bible clearly says spread the word to others. Also, like I said in another part of my post, not all relgions seek converts. Most of them are born into the religion or if anyone wants to join they allow them to, like Judism. Christianity is one of the only few religions that don't do that.

Friendly debates sound pretty cool. Maybe we can make a couple threads about them. Aslong as no feelings are hurt or they get out of control then I think it'll be very good for this board.

Back to Nephets thing. I think it sounds pretty cool and I'll definitely download it. Just be sure to make it funny :biggrin: . But I honestly can't think of a question to ask you. If I think of one I'll be sure to post it here or IM you.


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> I've got to disagree about the christianity thing. Christians shouldn't force others to convert like the roman catholics did to the Native Americans, but they can't just wait for non-believers to come and knock on thier door. The Bible clearly says spread the word to others. Also, like I said in another part of my post, not all relgions seek converts. Most of them are born into the religion or if anyone wants to join they allow them to, like Judism. Christianity is one of the only few religions that don't do that.
> 
> Friendly debates sound pretty cool. Maybe we can make a couple threads about them. Aslong as no feelings are hurt or they get out of control then I think it'll be very good for this board.
> 
> Back to Nephets thing. I think it sounds pretty cool and I'll definitely download it. Just be sure to make it funny :biggrin: . But I honestly can't think of a question to ask you. If I think of one I'll be sure to post it here or IM you.


im always up for debates speacily religon :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Me too. I'd challenge you rite now but it seems we stand on the same side, cosnidering we're both nondenominational (still don't know how to spell it :biggrin: ) lol.


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Me too. I'd challenge you rite now but it seems we stand on the same side, cosnidering we're both nondenominational (still don't know how to spell it :biggrin: ) lol.


 :biggrin: lol me neither that and the gms about to start


----------



## texan

Hey guys, I got some questions.

Whats rep power? And what do the bars next to it indicate?


----------



## TheRoc5

rep power is frm people given u rep for good post and bars im not sure


----------



## texan

TheRoc5 said:


> rep power is frm people given u rep for good post and bars im not sure



How come I had like 7 rep power two days ago, and now zero, yet no one gave me negative rep?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

texan said:


> How come I had like 7 rep power two days ago, and now zero, yet no one gave me negative rep?


I was wondering why you had zero yesterday. I think only Admins can take away rep so you must have said something to one of them that they didn't like, but I don't know. It could just be another glitch going on with the new stuff. It also shows like alot of bars rite by your 0, and if you really had 0 you would have 1 bar so that it probably is a glitch.

Edit: Last time I saw you had a bunch of bays by your 0. Still, I don't think you'd have three with a rep power of 0. But I could be mistaken.


----------



## texan

ezealen said:


> I was wondering why you had zero yesterday. I think only Admins can take away rep so you must have said something to one of them that they didn't like, but I don't know. It could just be another glitch going on with the new stuff. It also shows like alot of bars rite by your 0, and if you really had 0 you would have 1 bar so that it probably is a glitch.
> 
> Edit: Last time I saw you had a bunch of bays by your 0. Still, I don't think you'd have three with a rep power of 0. But I could be mistaken.



Weird, oh well, I was just wondering. Its no biggie.

Here's a question for the Spurs Faithful Off-Topicers...

Whats your favorite fast food chain?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

texan said:


> Weird, oh well, I was just wondering. Its no biggie.
> 
> Here's a question for the Spurs Faithful Off-Topicers...
> 
> Whats your favorite fast food chain?


Wendey's! I just had it a little while ago too. I just love the big bacon classic and thier frosty's :biggrin: .


----------



## Nephets

I don't like fast food.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Doom on you! :biggrin:


----------



## texan

My new favorite is Whataburger. Apparently they are only in Texas, or the south or something, but I love their burgers, and fries. I also like Jack-In-the-Box, but most of my friends hate it, so I never get to go there. I love their breakfast, and their 99cent tacos as well as their bacon cheese burgers.


----------



## ballstorm

Well I'm being a bit indiscreet here , but I noticed that you were in Paris DaBobZ . Are you french or just spending some times in France for Studies or vacation?


----------



## Guth

Whataburger...not even close...I am dying without them up here


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

texan said:


> How come I had like 7 rep power two days ago, and now zero, yet no one gave me negative rep?






It's not anything you did wrong, it's because you are a moderator. All Moderators had "0" rep power for at least a few days, and it looks like just recently the rep power is back to normal.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

texan said:


> Weird, oh well, I was just wondering. Its no biggie.
> 
> Here's a question for the Spurs Faithful Off-Topicers...
> 
> Whats your favorite fast food chain?





Whataburger. I just wish it wouldn't take so long. Thier fries are good. and their burgers are awesome.


----------



## DaBobZ

ballstorm said:


> Well I'm being a bit indiscreet here , but I noticed that you were in Paris DaBobZ . Are you french or just spending some times in France for Studies or vacation?


Yeah I'm French... I was born in France beeing half American from my mother. English is my mother tongue. Since my mom moved to California (near the border with Nevada) when I was pretty young I've always travelled both ways of the Atlantic at least 4 times a year.... Ive spent all my childhood/teenager/student years in Paris.
Since I am 22 I basicly lived between US (NY and Lake Tahoe mostly) London and Paris.


----------



## Nephets

Awesome, I wish I lived in France.


----------



## XxMia_9xX

i think IN N OUT is California's version of Whataburger.... IN N OUT is awesome! they have awesome fries and their burgers are soooo good! hmm i kinda want one now, just thinking about it...


----------



## ballstorm

DaBobZ said:


> Yeah I'm French... I was born in France beeing half American from my mother. English is my mother tongue. Since my mom moved to California (near the border with Nevada) when I was pretty young I've always travelled both ways of the Atlantic at least 4 times a year.... Ive spent all my childhood/teenager/student years in Paris.
> Since I am 22 I basicly lived between US (NY and Lake Tahoe mostly) London and Paris.


Thanks for the explanations DaBobZ . Now I understand better why your English is perfect.. (you did not learn it in French schools  (not only at least))


----------



## DaBobZ

I appreciate but to be honest my English is far from perfection.
There's a gap between my vocal and my written English.
That's mainly due to the fact that I've always been speakin English whereas I only started writing it at work (until then it was just school stuff and as you know in France we're more interested in irregular verbs than in reading English books...) I've never been a huge book reader as well so it doesn't help.
It's been real tough at the first place for me at work to write in English as I my English was so raw (missing technical vocab, sub par grammar...).

Btw ballstorm your English is pretty good if not better than mine :clap:


----------



## DaBobZ

Talking about restaurants...

I ate a couple of times at whataburger, first time was in Tallahassee since then it's been in Texas 2 or three times maybe. I have to reckon this it top notch quality, I'm a fan :clap: 
The bests "classic" burgers if you ask me, as long as you're dealing with franchise burgers. I love the beef so as the bread, great fries and vegetables fit in just well w/ taste specially tomatoes :rock: 
I n out is class as well but I've always loved whataburger better, a bit like I've always liked Burger King better than Mcdonalds (BK beeing whataberuger, larger bread, better sauces, vegetables...). but then again it's my opinion. 
Now you guys in Texas are badly missing a heck of a restaurant in Perkins. They have awesome toast burgers : cut-side toast burgers, different and great sorts of bread, sweet and tasty beef, excellent breakfasts... I know you can find some restaurants in Texas with these types of burgers / sandwiches but IMO Perkins restaurants are the best on this given business whereas whataburger tops the "classic" burger restaurant category in terms of quality.


----------



## TheRoc5

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Whataburger. I just wish it wouldn't take so long. Thier fries are good. and their burgers are awesome.


o ya and there ketchup yum


----------



## Nephets

I grew out of fast food a few years ago. Too fattening, but I will agree Whataburger was pretty good.

I've never really liked McDonalds, Burger King is decent because of the fact the burgers are flame-broiled, but Wendy's is pretty good.

However I've stopped eating fast food as I said. 

I haven't had Whataburger in years, in a way I miss it, but then I realize how much my stomach and body thanks me. :laugh:

But, if anybody cares, on SC Tech (my show), we have 12 episodes worked out and organized for the series so far, so we have a lot of topics, but we're still looking for questions to answer on the show. The first episode tapes in about a week or so.


----------



## ballstorm

> Btw ballstorm your English is pretty good if not better than mi


 thanks DabobZ .. very kind of you ...


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Nephets said:


> I've never really liked McDonalds, Burger King is decent because of the fact the burgers are flame-broiled, but Wendy's is pretty good.


That's my boy. I hate McDonalds, but Buger King is alrite, and Wendey's is the ****. :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

:king: :king: burger kings slushys o man there good


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> :king: :king: burger kings slushys o man there good


In what way are they better than wendey's frosties? :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> In what way are they better than wendey's frosties? :biggrin:


if ur lactose intalerent lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> if ur lactose intalerent lol


The taste doesn't change if you're lactose intolerant. It's just harder for them to break down the lactose, which frosties actually don't have as much as you'd think they would. Besides, like half the people who are lactose intolerant take a supplement for it which helps them break it down.

Anyways, the best slushies are at sonic, which is also a great fast food restaurant. And they have the best commercials around :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> The taste doesn't change if you're lactose intolerant. It's just harder for them to break down the lactose, which frosties actually don't have as much as you'd think they would. Besides, like half the people who are lactose intolerant take a supplement for it which helps them break it down.
> 
> Anyways, the best slushies are at sonic, which is also a great fast food restaurant. And they have the best commercials around :biggrin:


no i cant have it cause ill through up so i cant even taste it :biggrin: there for i cant taste it so slushys win. sonic is great but alot of time there slushys have to much juice


----------



## bimdan

Beno rules!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

bimdan said:


> Beno rules!!


I didn't realize Beno was a fast food restaurant :biggrin: .

I'm sorry to hear that you can not indulge in the goodness that is a frosty, TheRoc5, but that doesn't make the slushie better. Can't you take any supplements to help you break it down? That's what my half brother would do whenever he ate pizza or drank milk. As for sonics slushies, to tell the truth I haven't had them in a while. I just remember they were good. But thier conny dogs and thier commercials are the **** :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> I didn't realize Beno was a fast food restaurant :biggrin: .
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that you can not indulge in the goodness that is a frosty, TheRoc5, but that doesn't make the slushie better. Can't you take any supplements to help you break it down? That's what my half brother would do whenever he ate pizza or drank milk. As for sonics slushies, to tell the truth I haven't had them in a while. I just remember they were good. But thier conny dogs and thier commercials are the **** :biggrin:


im to much lactose intalerent to take it still


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> im to much lactose intalerent to take it still


Ouch. What's your race again?


----------



## TheRoc5

mostly white(mostly scotish) but my grand parent on my mom side is native american and same with my dad


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> mostly white(mostly scotish) but my grand parent on my mom side is native american and same with my dad


That must be where you get it then. Most Native Americans suffer from lactose intolerant very badly. Anglos hardly ever suffer from it, while africans suffer from it pretty hard and asians take it the hardest, about 95% of asians suffer from it *shudders*. I feel so bad for those who are lactose intolerant. I don't know what I'd do if I couldn't have milk.


----------



## Nephets

My girlfriend is native American (well, native Canadian), but she isn't lactose intolerant.


----------



## XxMia_9xX

i'm not lactose inotlerant but i dont really drink milk. it's gross for me! i can have dairy products. i love cheese, ice cream, and basically everything else that has milk in it, but i can't drink milk by itself...

since i love talking about food, 'cuz all i do is cook and eat! haha thank goodness i dont really gain weight from it...here's another question to talk about....

question: Other than what you normally eat, what other type of food do u love to eat? like different types... 

since i'm filipino and mostly eat filipino food regulary... i also, love to eat italian food. i love pasta! i love mexican food too! steak burritos and fajitas are way awesome! 
japanese and thai food...yum! i love tempura, kobe beef, tepan steak and sushi!.... phad thai and beef satae are my favorite! ohh yeah and one more thing... i have to have rice. i dont think i an go on a week without it! 

as u can see there's really no type of food that i don't like.... with the exception of indian food or middle eastern food. i hate curry and anything that resembles that taste. i've never really had indian food, but just the smell of it and the appearance is enough for me to not try it.


----------



## TheRoc5

my fav food is fajitas and tacos wid gatoradelol


----------



## DaBobZ

Talking about "other than fast food" restaurants, I have to reckon Indian food is very specific and I guess you love it or you just can't eat it, nothing in between. I guess it comes from all the spices they put in their sauces.
But except from that it's basicly rice and chicken/lamb/beef in sauces with differents sort of vegetables. You have some more exotic things but basicly that's it. I love it, so as Maurician food which is hot as well but there's less sauce which I prefer.
I am a huge fan of Japanese food, so as Koreean and Chinese food. I'm putting all of these in the same sentence but it doesn't mean they are the same in fact they are not at all but I guess most you already tried them. 
Mexican food is pretty good if you ask me, I've never been there so I'll just go with the fajitas, chilis, burritos, tacos and other things they have exported worldwidely.
I also appreciate South American food, Brazilian and Argentinian food can be put in the same category IMO, it's basicly tons of beef with spices just great. 

Australian food is pretty weird to say at least, you can have shark, kangoroo. They have some nice stuff but that's it.
African food is strange at the first place as well but it's not bad, just make sure you are eating some chicken sort of lol. 
Special mention to the Maghreb food for the world's famous couscous meal.
German and English food I'm not a fan. Except maybe for one or two things.
Spanish food is great, I love their tapas eventough it's a bit fat prone as they put tons of oil. Some good wines.
Italian food wow maybe my favorite the best pizzas in the world, pasta "al dente" of course. Great wine.
Mediterranean food is pretty good as well (Greece, Malta..).
French food is pretty good as well, a bit of everything and some quality wine.
In US there are some quality restaurants as well, I love the steack houses but that's not only it. Not to mention how good US wine is.


----------



## TheRoc5

another topic fav movie?


----------



## DaBobZ

TheRoc5 said:


> my fav food is fajitas and tacos wid gatoradelol


 ! :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> another topic fav movie?


Seeing how I am from san antonio I'd have to put The Alamo up for a tie with The Lord Of The Rings: Return of the King. I'm thinking that the new star wars will replace my number one spot though :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Seeing how I am from san antonio I'd have to put The Alamo up for a tie with The Lord Of The Rings: Return of the King. I'm thinking that the new star wars will replace my number one spot though :biggrin:


i used to live there. but my fav movie prbaly rush hour 2,space jam lol and the new star wars movie loooks nice. also how did yall get ur names


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> i used to live there. but my fav movie prbaly rush hour 2,space jam lol and the new star wars movie loooks nice. also how did yall get ur names


Good question. I've been meaning to ask that to some of ya'll. 

Here's my story: I've wanted to be a writer for some time now and in the first series of books that I started 2 years ago I created this one character named ezealen. But recently I changed his name to ezeelyen because ezealen doesn't look like how it should be pronounced. How'd you get your current one and your older one?


----------



## TheRoc5

lol my older one was just trying to be a clever way to say i like spurs and rox. my new one means.. roc(favorite rap lable rocafella) and 5 (my highschool jersey number) i changed my name cause i was in a big mess with a whole bunch of people and need a change of senery like lots of nba players lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> lol my older one was just trying to be a clever way to say i like spurs and rox. my new one means.. roc(favorite rap lable rocafella) and 5 (my highschool jersey number) i changed my name cause i was in a big mess with a whole bunch of people and need a change of senery like lots of nba players lol


I thought that's what your first one was about, but I would never have guessed your second one. I thought it had something to do with the rockets still. And I read the thread where you left. You got your feelings hurt so you left, and then you came back cause you got bored lol


----------



## TheRoc5

no just there was a lot of trolls and they kept maken fun of me cause of my religon. but i came back cause i was boared lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> no just there was a lot of trolls and they kept maken fun of me cause of my religon. but i came back cause i was boared lol


Exactly...you got your feelings hurt . Don't let people bother you. Just make fun of em back. They can't do nothin :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Exactly...you got your feelings hurt . Don't let people bother you. Just make fun of em back. They can't do nothin :biggrin:


i didnt get my feelings hurt  lol jk ya i no i figured that out :biggrin: i also feel since i changed my name ive been a better poster


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

You're one of my favorites


----------



## XxMia_9xX

ummm has anyone heard this yet? Parker, that's right...our Tony Parker, will release a rap album? can u belive it? i seriously cannot picture it... umm i dont have the link but it's on another furom i go to... Spurscentral.com, so if u dont believe me, go to it.... there's a link and article about it and everything.... but hopefully parker isn't serious about it 'cuz that's just craziness.


----------



## ballstorm

Yes , I have heard of this project of a rap album . I was surprised because I did not know he was a rap fan . But if you have money and spare time , it looks like it is a _quasi_ obligation to release a rap album in this day and age


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

XxMia_9xX said:


> ummm has anyone heard this yet? Parker, that's right...our Tony Parker, will release a rap album? can u belive it? i seriously cannot picture it... umm i dont have the link but it's on another furom i go to... Spurscentral.com, so if u dont believe me, go to it.... there's a link and article about it and everything.... but hopefully parker isn't serious about it 'cuz that's just craziness.





:laugh:



That might be something I'd have to check out. I don't think I've ever heard a person with a French accent rap before.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I don't think I've ever heard a person with a French accent rap before.


 Neither have I...and I can't picture it either. This may be one of the worse rap albums ever...but it's Tony so I'll get it anyways :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

speaking of parker i cant beilve hes going out with eva, ya she so hot but shes going out with 2 people at once and she beilves she was an aztec princess in one of her lives


----------



## XxMia_9xX

uhh i dont think eva is going out w/ two people. the whole JC chasez thing from N SYNC is over... anyway she's freaking gorgeous! i hate it! ohh well at least tony is with a really hot chick!

i never knew who she was until the whole tony/eva thing came about then i started watching desperate housewives after that, i'm sad to say... i got hooked!


----------



## TheRoc5

:drool: shes so hot :makeout:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Eva Longoria is like the Spurs' version of Jack Nicholson. Almost every Spurs game I went to this year (About 7-8 games), they showed her on the big screen in someway or another.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Eva Longoria is like the Spurs' version of Jack Nicholson. Almost every Spurs game I went to this year (About 7-8 games), they showed her on the big screen in someway or another.


:rofl: it's funny cuz it's true :biggrin:


----------



## Nephets

I don't think she's that attractive, but I'm probably "whipped" by my girlfriend.


----------



## TheRoc5

Nephets said:


> I don't think she's that attractive, but I'm probably "whipped" by my girlfriend.


lmao :biggrin: 

eva is alot more attactive then jack nicholson lol


----------



## texan

Hey guys,

I don't know how much I will be able to post in the coming weeks, but hopefully I will be able to come on the boards some. I am the busiest I have been all year. I have at least 4 hours of basketball every day, as well as school and HW going on right. Also, my mom is pretty sick right now, so I am taking care of all the household chores and stuff, as my stepdad is gone on an extended business trip. I'm cleaning, cooking, doing laundry and all that fun other stuff, which leaves me very little time to post. I'll do the best I can, but unfortunately you probably won't be seeing much of me except on Weekends and Wednesday nights(when I'm with my dad).


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

texan said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I don't know how much I will be able to post in the coming weeks, but hopefully I will be able to come on the boards some. I am the busiest I have been all year. I have at least 4 hours of basketball every day, as well as school and HW going on right. Also, my mom is pretty sick right now, so I am taking care of all the household chores and stuff, as my stepdad is gone on an extended business trip. I'm cleaning, cooking, doing laundry and all that fun other stuff, which leaves me very little time to post. I'll do the best I can, but unfortunately you probably won't be seeing much of me except on Weekends and Wednesday nights(when I'm with my dad).







All's good texan. There are a lot more things important than this message board, so no one will be criticizing or complaining about it if you're not able to post as much as you normally do. I hope your mom feels better and I hope you make something out of your AAU career.


----------



## TheRoc5

KokoTheMonkey said:


> All's good texan. There are a lot more things important than this message board, so no one will be criticizing or complaining about it if you're not able to post as much as you normally do. I hope your mom feels better and I hope you make something out of your AAU career.


ya! you need your allstar brake. take care of your mom and win a few gms why your at it! i wish my highschool team could play your aau team might be an intresting match up lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> ya! *you need your allstar brake.* take care of your mom and win a few gms why your at it! i wish my highschool team could play your aau team might be an intresting match up lol


That's a good way to put it


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> lmao :biggrin:
> 
> eva is alot more attactive then jack nicholson lol


That's your opinion :wink: lol j/k of course.


----------



## XxMia_9xX

so how much are gas prices from where u live?

the other day i got gas and it cost me $2.77 for a regular at chevron. it was so much! it sucks. i really can't go anywhere now that i have to pay for gas... i dont even know how much my full tank is now... i'm too poor to know! lol i've never gotten it up that high!


----------



## TheRoc5

well here in houston it is 2.17 when i was in canada it was like 3.60


----------



## TheRoc5

k so nxt topic

politcs

democrat

or 

republican

dont have to answer if you dont want to...
im a democrat


----------



## Nephets

I'm a liberal, what can I say, I'm what people call a hippie, and I'm not ashamed of it.

They are all liars. I liked Kerry though.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> k so nxt topic
> 
> politcs
> 
> democrat
> 
> or
> 
> republican
> 
> dont have to answer if you dont want to...
> im a democrat


I'm not really either. I was rooting for Bush though. Lesser of two evils I suppose


----------



## TheRoc5

we disagree on something lol i do not like bush at all i was hoping kerry won but...


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> we disagree on something lol i do not like bush at all i was hoping kerry won but...


You may disagree but millions agreed. George Bush set a record for most popular votes a president recieved in american history. I guess that was because even though people don't like Bush, they know he's twice the president Kerry would be. I don't really like him as a man, but I think Bush is a great president. He stood for everything I was for so how could I not root for him? And Kerry...Well, I couldn't live in a country where the president encouraged killing babies.


----------



## Nephets

He got the most votes because the Americans who are afraid of "terrorism" and are idiotic for supporting someone who cannot spell nor speak right, and dodged the draft in Vietnam, yet he's charging into war.

Enough of that, but don't think getting the most votes accounts for something because Bush ran a campaign of fear, basically saying "if you don't vote for me, you'll die". People are dumb enough to believe it.

Fact: places that voted for Bush (red states) are dumber in national IQ than Kerry-voted states.

http://www.bushlies.com/

Good president??


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Nephets said:


> He got the most votes because the Americans who are afraid of "terrorism" and are idiotic for supporting someone who cannot spell nor speak right, and dodged the draft in Vietnam, yet he's charging into war.
> 
> Enough of that, but don't think getting the most votes accounts for something because Bush ran a campaign of fear, basically saying "if you don't vote for me, you'll die". People are dumb enough to believe it.
> 
> Fact: places that voted for Bush (red states) are dumber in national IQ than Kerry-voted states.
> 
> http://www.bushlies.com/
> 
> Good president??







That's how it goes. Kerry obviously didn't do anything to encourage people to vote his way, so what is everyone supposed to do, vote for Kerry anyway?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Nephets said:


> He got the most votes because the Americans who are afraid of "terrorism" and are idiotic for supporting someone who cannot spell nor speak right, *and dodged the draft in Vietnam, yet he's charging into war.
> *
> Enough of that, but don't think getting the most votes accounts for something because Bush ran a campaign of fear, basically saying "if you don't vote for me, you'll die". People are dumb enough to believe it.
> 
> Fact: places that voted for Bush (red states) are dumber in national IQ than Kerry-voted states.
> 
> http://www.bushlies.com/
> 
> Good president??


It doesn't take a couple more points on your I.Q. to have common scense. Why is it that you're the smart one and millions of other people are the dumb ones? Everyone in the world is stupid except for Nephets. I'll be sure to spread the word .

How could anyone in thier rite mind vote for Kerry when he hardly even talked about the issues or even said where he was standing in most of them. All he did was attack Bush with things he did when he was younger. Like when he was arrested for drunk driving when he was like 20...how is that going to make him a bad president?! It's just like when the media was bagging on him for picking his nose in that game. It was funny as hell but it doesn't make him a bad president. And you, attacking his accent as if it made him a bad president. Maybe it's you who speaks funny. Ever thought of that? And the part I bolded is just about your only good point...but how about Kerry, who voted for the war but then sais he's against it just because he thinks that's what the people want? It maybe what the media wants, but as the polls show, the people obviously don't want another 9-11...go figure.

This topic is another reason I think we should have a debate thread.


----------



## XxMia_9xX

i was for bush, but i couldn't vote so it wouldn't matter anyway. i'm basically siding or agreeing w/ ezealen and the points he pointed out. if i had the pick b/w the two, it'll be bush. 

i guess i'm a "republican"... quotation marks because i'm not so into much politics and i'm not a strong supporter. it's just the issues about abortion, welfare, and such... i'm more leaning towards republican side.


----------



## Nephets

I'm becoming more and more hated. So, uh, yeah.


----------



## TheRoc5

Nephets said:


> I'm becoming more and more hated. So, uh, yeah.


im with u nephets, liberal democrats rule(with out abortions) :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Nephets said:


> I'm becoming more and more hated. So, uh, yeah.


You're not hated. What makes you say that? It's Kerry I hate :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

2 QUESTIONS

who is the hottest celeb
who are yall pulln for in the east


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

TheRoc5 said:


> 2 QUESTIONS
> 
> who is the hottest celeb
> who are yall pulln for in the east





Tyra Banks
Indiana





It might seem odd to pick Indiana, but since they have gone through so much and even though I hate Reggie Miller, it would be cool to see Indiana make a run as an underdog of sorts.


----------



## TheRoc5

beyonce(so freakin hot dang)
detroit
nets

pistons are going through what we went through last yr and they are like us as a team in alot of ways.


----------



## texan

carmella decessare

Nets. I love the VC and Jason Kidd combo.


----------



## TheRoc5

whats yalls mood before gm 1


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Stacey Ferguson (a.k.a Fergie from black eyed peas)

Detroit


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

TheRoc5 said:


> whats yalls mood before gm 1





Anxious for tip-off, and I must say that there is a slight feeling of doubt, mainly because of the injuries and fluctuating levels of play.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Anxious for tip-off, and I must say that there is a slight feeling of doubt, mainly because of the injuries and fluctuating levels of play.


Yep. That's exactly how I feel. If I had to some it up in one word I'd say anxious. I want the game to start already out of nervousness and excitement.


----------



## TheRoc5

just a reminder poster of the month is comin up


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> just a reminder poster of the month is comin up


I'm goin for the repeat :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> I'm goin for the repeat :biggrin:


no way im startn my own dynasty :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

how do you change the thing under your name


----------



## texan

TheRoc5 said:


> how do you change the thing under your name



Go to your User CP or "myBBB.net" and on the left hand side, there is a box with a bunch of link things. Click on edit Profile, and somewhere on that page you should be able to change the title underneath your name.


----------



## TheRoc5

texan said:


> Go to your User CP or "myBBB.net" and on the left hand side, there is a box with a bunch of link things. Click on edit Profile, and somewhere on that page you should be able to change the title underneath your name.


under edit profile all it had was email and fav players, am i in the right place cause i dont see that area


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

What video game, movie, and music album are you anticipating the most this year?
*
Music Album:* Tie between P.O.D.'s new album and Mike Shinoda's "The Rising Tied". An added plus for me is that "The Rising Tied" is being co produced by Jay-Z! :biggrin: 
*
Video Game:* The Legend of Zelda (Tentative Title)

*Move:* Star Wars: Revenge of the Sith


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> What video game, movie, and music album are you anticipating the most this year?
> *
> Music Album:* Tie between P.O.D.'s new album and Mike Shinoda's "The Rising Tied". An added plus for me is that "The Rising Tied" is being co produced by Jay-Z! :biggrin:
> *
> Video Game:* The Legend of Zelda (Tentative Title)
> 
> *Move:* Star Wars: Revenge of the Sith


1.music album- black album and college drop out

2. video gm- all nba gms and first person shooters(ghost recon 2)

3. movie- starwars, rush hr 2, coach carter


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> 1.music album- black album and college drop out
> 
> 2. video gm- all nba gms and first person shooters(ghost recon 2)
> 
> 3. movie- starwars, rush hr 2, coach carter


I don't think you understand it. I want to know what you are anticipating to come out the most. You know, like an album that you want, but won't come out till later this year.


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> I don't you understand it. I want to know what you are anticipating to come out the most. You know, like an album that you want, but won't come out till later this year.


o ic ic

my bad

music is kanye west new cd not sure what its called

video gm- madden 06 and gta3 for psp

movie- revenge of the sith


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Anybody plan on going to any Spurs playoff games? Tonight's game hasn't sold out yet as of this morning, so there has been plenty of time to get one.



I've got guaranteed Spurs home playoff tickets for as far as they go, but unfortunately I'll probably end up missing a lot of them due to work.


----------



## texan

TheRoc5 said:


> under edit profile all it had was email and fav players, am i in the right place cause i dont see that area



Your Custom User Title should be the first thing under "Optional Information", which should be right under Required Registration Info(or the edit email/password button). Who knows, maybe it is like that only for supporting members.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

texan said:


> Your Custom User Title should be the first thing under "Optional Information", which should be right under Required Registration Info(or the edit email/password button). Who knows, maybe it is like that only for supporting members.


I think only supporting members can change thier title thing under thier name, but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> I think only supporting members can change thier title thing under thier name, but I'm not 100% sure.


ya i think so to but i changed mine some how


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> ya i think so to but i changed mine some how


hmm...mite have been when they were changing the site up. There were a bunch of people who were able to change thier avatar to a custom one during that time so they were probably able to change thier title thing also.


----------



## TheRoc5

ya thats it i think i just wish i could of customized my avtar lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Me too, but I'd settle for more of BBB.net's avatars


----------



## TheRoc5

i want a parker or duncan 1 but theres none here you can pick frm, thats ok ill win the supporting membership thing lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

There is one duncan one, but no parker. 

How do you know you're going to win? The odds aren't very good.


----------



## TheRoc5

just guessin you know being over confident like in gm 1 with the spurs lol jk


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Just thought I'd give you guys some heads up on some things. I've got finals coming up, and my work managed to schedule me to work 36 hours the same freakin week as finals (I'm only part time by the way, usually only get 25-30 hours), so I'm going to have to use my free time better over the next 6-7 days. I'll still be able to watch the upcoming game, and I'll still post my thoughts on the game, but I'm not going to be able to post as much as I'd like. Just thought I'd let you guys know in case my posts become rare around here over the next week.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Just thought I'd give you guys some heads up on some things. I've got finals coming up, and my work managed to schedule me to work 36 hours the same freakin week as finals (I'm only part time by the way, usually only get 25-30 hours), so I'm going to have to use my free time better over the next 6-7 days. I'll still be able to watch the upcoming game, and I'll still post my thoughts on the game, but I'm not going to be able to post as much as I'd like. Just thought I'd let you guys know in case my posts become rare around here over the next week.


That sucks. Well good luck, Koko! I'm sure you'll do just fine.

Oh and if you feel like you don't have the time to make a game thread, you know who to go to :wink:


----------



## TheRoc5

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Just thought I'd give you guys some heads up on some things. I've got finals coming up, and my work managed to schedule me to work 36 hours the same freakin week as finals (I'm only part time by the way, usually only get 25-30 hours), so I'm going to have to use my free time better over the next 6-7 days. I'll still be able to watch the upcoming game, and I'll still post my thoughts on the game, but I'm not going to be able to post as much as I'd like. Just thought I'd let you guys know in case my posts become rare around here over the next week.


well just put some lip gloss on the scan tron and it messes it all up so it gives you 100 lol if you dont want to cheat and do the right thing then good luck


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> well just put some lip gloss on the scan tron and it messes it all up so it gives you 100 lol if you dont want to cheat and do the right thing then good luck


um...I don't think Koko carries lip gloss with him...I sure hope he doesn't.


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> um...I don't think Koko carries lip gloss with him...I sure hope he doesn't.


lol i no or atleast i hope so haha


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Got a little question for all you rap fans.

Who would make a better white/black rapping duo? 

*Eminem and 50 cent* (Currently on tour together)

or
*
Mike Shinoda and Jay-Z* (Made the mediocre Mash-up CD, "Collision Course", together and are currently directing Fort Minor's "The Rising Tied" together, although Jay-Z will not preform in it.)


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Got a little question for all you rap fans.
> 
> Who would make a better white/black rapping duo?
> 
> *Eminem and 50 cent* (Currently on tour together)
> 
> or
> *
> Mike Shinoda and Jay-Z* (Made the mediocre Mash-up CD, "Collision Course", together and are currently directing Fort Minor's "The Rising Tied" together, although Jay-Z will not preform in it.)


50 cent and eminem are good but if you ever have jayz then thats the anwser... i would like to see paul wall and jayz in a song or ludacris and paul wall.... ot have yall hear the new nets jayz song


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> 50 cent and eminem are good but if you ever have jayz then thats the anwser... i would like to see paul wall and jayz in a song or ludacris and paul wall.... ot have yall hear the new nets jayz song


lol yes, jay-z goes great with practicly everyone. But I did Mike Shinoda because I was doing a black/white duo thing and he's the only white rapper/MC that he has worked with that I can think of. Also, Mike's my favorite MC :biggrin: 

Anyone else? Who do you think is the better duo?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> um...I don't think Koko carries lip gloss with him...I sure hope he doesn't.






I don't carry lip gloss and I don't cheat. Thanks for the tip though Roc, if I ever get extremely desperate, maybe I'll start using lip gloss suddenly.  Just kidding of course.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I don't carry lip gloss and I don't cheat. Thanks for the tip though Roc, if I ever get extremely desperate, maybe I'll start using lip gloss suddenly.  Just kidding of course.


:rofl:

Wait...how do we even know the lip gloss would work? What if it just made the computer mark everything wrong?

This reminds me of one time where my Spanish teacher got a scan-tron for the test, like she usual does, but this time the computer didn't work so she graded it herself. Except she graded it with like this folder on the tests that would block all the possible answers except the rite one to make he grading faster. So I just filled in all the bubbles cause the folder only show that I marked the rite answer


----------



## XxMia_9xX

umm i heard it's chapstick. u glide it on the side where the bars are at. i've never done it better so i dont actually know if it will work.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I've never heard of this before. Multiple-choice tests are easy money anyways, as long you've studied/paid attention at least at a moderate rate.



This seems like it would be too easy for a teacher to recognize that though. Obviously it shouldn't be easy to spot, but I'm sure they would be able to feel where the chap stick was applied.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Hey, TheRoc5, you got a PSP rite?


----------



## TheRoc5

ya the best portable system ever lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> ya the best portable system ever lol


Rite, well can you tell me about it? Cause I'm thinking about getting it. Like how much music can you store in it? And what are some good games coming out for it?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I'm pretty interested in this thing as well. I've been thinking about getting one, but I honestly don't too much about it. I probably need to read up on it first before I realistically think about buying it.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I'm pretty interested in this thing as well. I've been thinking about getting one, but I honestly don't too much about it. I probably need to read up on it first before I realistically think about buying it.


Yeah all the sites I've been to aren't really much help. When I was considering about getting a DS I only had to go to one site to decide to get it, but with the PSP I've been to more than I can count.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> Yeah all the sites I've been to aren't really much help. When I was considering about getting a DS I only had to go to one site to decide to get it, but with the PSP I've been to more than I can count.





I guess the only way to go is to get some feedback from someone who already has one (Which you are doing now), or you could even go into a store, say Best Buy, and just read up on the box or something. I'm going to have to do this after I actually can get a day off to go shopping.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I guess the only way to go is to get some feedback from someone who already has one (Which you are doing now), or you could even go into a store, say Best Buy, and just read up on the box or something. I'm going to have to do this after I actually can get a day off to go shopping.


Even if I decide to get one I don't know If I'll be able to afford buying games for a PSP and DS, especially since some bad *** games are coming out for the DS later this summer. Like Metroid Hunters :drool:


----------



## TheRoc5

the graphics look like a ps2 and the gms are real nice, you can go to gamestop.com to check out all the psp gms coming soon. it can hold alot of music but not exacly sure how much but i know alot, my friend down loaded movies off the enternet and the pic is real sharp for movies, it also comes with spiderman 2 the movie, it charges real fast

bad things 

has a thing called pixle wich is a tiny part of the screen mite turn white for like a day and this may happen like once a week but you can hardly tell not real noticable enless you search like a couple of min for it. and it only last 4 hr intill you have to recharge

overall i give it an 8.5 as a system


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> the graphics look like a ps2 and the gms are real nice, you can go to gamestop.com to check out all the psp gms coming soon. it can hold alot of music but not exacly sure how much but i know alot, my friend down loaded movies off the enternet and the pic is real sharp for movies, it also comes with spiderman 2 the movie, it charges real fast
> 
> bad things
> 
> has a thing called pixle wich is a tiny part of the screen mite turn white for like a day and this may happen like once a week but you can hardly tell not real noticable enless you search like a couple of min for it. and it only last 4 hr intill you have to recharge
> 
> overall i give it an 8.5 as a system


You can download movies into the psp? I thought you had to keep the UMD or w/e inside of it. But if it can hold movies in it then it should be able to hold alot of music. And sadly, the Spider Man 2 movie only came with the first million PSP's sold  . Kinda like the DS and the Metroid Hunters demo...luckily I got mine in time for that :biggrin: 

And the graphics don't look on par with ps2 on all games. Hell, some of them don't even look like gamecube graphics. Like Ape Escape. The graphics on that game are worse than the DS graphics. But for most games, the graphics are bad *** for a portable. Just imagine if they made a PSP2 :drool:


----------



## Nephets

You can only download movies if you have, well, depending on encoding processes, if you have over 1GB memory stick, which retails for 300 dollars alone.

It only comes with, I think, a 250MB memory stick, if not, then sorry. ... which can fit (roughly) 60 songs, if they are the "average" filesize of 3-4MB, but you can always reduce to AAC (does it support AAC?) or maybe M4A (I'm sure it supports that) to reduce the size, or the bitrate to a smaller level, say, 56, the quality would suck in comparison to 128, but you could fit nearly triple of the songs on there.

http://www.engadget.com/entry/1234000980024404/

Go there for a tutorial on putting movies on the PSP, it's not as easy as you think, because it's really not a Sony supported feature.

Anyways, I have a DS, with no intentions of getting a PSP.


----------



## TheRoc5

Nephets said:


> You can only download movies if you have, well, depending on encoding processes, if you have over 1GB memory stick, which retails for 300 dollars alone.
> 
> It only comes with, I think, a 250MB memory stick, if not, then sorry. ... which can fit (roughly) 60 songs, if they are the "average" filesize of 3-4MB, but you can always reduce to AAC (does it support AAC?) or maybe M4A (I'm sure it supports that) to reduce the size, or the bitrate to a smaller level, say, 56, the quality would suck in comparison to 128, but you could fit nearly triple of the songs on there.
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/entry/1234000980024404/
> 
> Go there for a tutorial on putting movies on the PSP, it's not as easy as you think, because it's really not a Sony supported feature.
> 
> Anyways, I have a DS, with no intentions of getting a PSP.


its not 300 bucks for the card


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Nephets said:


> You can only download movies if you have, well, depending on encoding processes, if you have over 1GB memory stick, which retails for 300 dollars alone.
> 
> It only comes with, I think, a 250MB memory stick, if not, then sorry. ... which can fit (roughly) 60 songs, if they are the "average" filesize of 3-4MB, but you can always reduce to AAC (does it support AAC?) or maybe M4A (I'm sure it supports that) to reduce the size, or the bitrate to a smaller level, say, 56, the quality would suck in comparison to 128, but you could fit nearly triple of the songs on there.
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/entry/1234000980024404/
> 
> Go there for a tutorial on putting movies on the PSP, it's not as easy as you think, because it's really not a Sony supported feature.
> 
> Anyways, I have a DS, with no intentions of getting a PSP.


After reading that, ditto. Since the mp3 player feature sucks so bad, I really don't wanna waste money on games for two portables. I'm happy with my DS...well, atleast I will be after this summer! :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> After reading that, ditto. Since the mp3 player feature sucks so bad, I really don't wanna waste money on games for two portables. I'm happy with my DS...well, atleast I will be after this summer! :biggrin:


you realy like metro lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> you realy like metro lol


I'm not just talking about metroid (Actually Metroid Hunters: First Hunt is the only Metroid game I've played). After summer I'm ganna have Animal Crossings Online, Nintendogs, Revenge of the Sith, Goldeneye Rogue Agent, and Need For Speed Underground 2 to just name a few.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I've done some research and I have come to the conclusion that the PSP is a piece of crap. It had great potential but Sonny skimped out on making a reliable gaming machine so they can make a quick bucks (or an over priced 250). With multiple dead pixels, UMD drive not closing, sticky buttons, broken screans, horrible battery life, and limited media capabilites; they basicly just took crap and made it look sexy. Those glitches aren't just "rare conditions" either. You actually have a better chance of getting a PSP with atleast one of those glitches listed above than to have a fully working one.

I've dcided to buy Wario Ware, Revenge of the Sith, and Need For Speed Underground 2 later this month instead. Oh, and Goldeneye: Rogue Agent next month! It may have been crap on consoles, but for a portable game it should kick ***!


----------



## Nephets

Yep, I'm the one that convinced you to get Wario Ware. 

It's highly worth it, but, back on PSP topic.

You're right, I was thinking of an HD when I said 300, and even those wouldn't be 300, but, it'd be at least 150, and that's a lot when you count in the price of games, as well as the price of the system itself...

And, even 1GB isn't really enough for a whole movie, a whole movie, in good quality, with DivX (does the PSP enable that encoded video?), it'd be like 1.6GB, so, nothing against the PSP at all, I just don't think it's for people who don't have a lot of money to spend, because if you want the max potential out of your PSP... you could get a decent-quality laptop for that kind of cash.

Considering if you get two games, the system, the highest quality memory stick.. you're looking at nearly 600 dollars or so... and you'll likely get more games after the intial two, hell, there are games I'm excited about on the PSP, but I won't be getting due to price and budget standards. I want an Alienware laptop customized first... perhaps more than 3 GhZ? :biggrin:

By the way, this is the cheapest place I saw a 1GB memory stick: http://www.circuitcity.com/ccd/productDetail.do?oid=115840&WT.mc_n=4&WT.mc_t=U

I have a 512MB stick for my digital camera (about 3.5 megapixels, not great, but good for what I use it for), and it was around 50 dollars, highly worth it.

If you have a PSP, at least get a 512MB card, the one they pack with it wouldn't be enough.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Just a little note:




I'm not trying to piss anybody off around here, so if I've offended you for some reason, I apologize. However, I'm a very defensive person and there's certain things I don't like reading that are towards me. If I'm being ridiculous and pointless, just ignore me. It's better for everyone that way. 



By the way, this doesn't have anything to do with you Nephets, you just happen to have the post before me.


----------



## TheRoc5

yo koko its aight, your probaly just streesed with finals and stuff but its ok,you have done a lot for this board, i havent realized you have been mean but if i see you are ill ignore ya :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Nephets said:


> Yep, I'm the one that convinced you to get Wario Ware.


Actually it was my friend who did. He told me not to buy it until he brings it to school so I can try it first though.

Oh and Koko, if you're talking about that arguement thing in the game thread, I'm sorry but I didn't want it to go on any longer. It already was like three pages long, and you were both saying basicly the same thing. Again, I'm sorry, but it's just not like you to argue about something as meaningless as that. That's my job :wink:


----------



## Nephets

I keep getting rejected all over the place, I know maybe I wasn't one to convince you per se, but, still. Another one for the books.

I should just stop talking.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Nephets said:


> I keep getting rejected all over the place, I know maybe I wasn't one to convince you per se, but, still. Another one for the books.
> 
> I should just stop talking.


what?


----------



## TheRoc5

Nephets said:


> I keep getting rejected all over the place, I know maybe I wasn't one to convince you per se, but, still. Another one for the books.
> 
> I should just stop talking.


??????????


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> ??????????


he was talking to me about convincing me to get Wario Ware...I think...but I don't know what he's trying to say.


----------



## Nephets

Sorry, I've been going through a lot and it's messing me up...


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Nephets said:


> Sorry, I've been going through a lot and it's messing me up...


I'm sorry nephets. Can you tell me what happened on here or yahoo?


----------



## Nephets

I guess I can go over it on Yahoo, but it's really one long misunderstanding, but, I never felt that bad over a "misunderstanding" before...


----------



## TiMVP2

Anyone who lives here know a good place to buy childrens sized jerseys?(Im only 5 feet lol)


----------



## TheRoc5

sbc center they have lots of jerseys and there open even if theres no gm


----------



## TiMVP2

I know, but only Texas jerseys.(I'm talking throwbacks)


----------



## TheRoc5

ic well im around 5'9 and i get my throw backs at champs and this store in the willobrook mall but since you dont live in houston im not sure
champs
finishline
would be my first guess


----------



## TiMVP2

TheRoc5 said:


> ic well im around 5'9 and i get my throw backs at champs and this store in the willobrook mall but since you dont live in houston im not sure
> champs
> finishline
> would be my first guess


Yea we have those,I was wondering if there was any place other then the mall lol.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Any of the more immature spurs fans like cartoons? If so, share your faves.

3. Family Guy- It's a perfect cartoon for someone as immature as me. Stupid plot lines, no plot lines, random scenses that have nothing to do with the plot line...farts :biggrin: 
2. Ed, Edd, and Eddy- One of the only good Cartoon Network shows. But the only real reason I watch it is to see how many acts of stupidity Ed manages to pull off in one episode.
1. ATHF- Nothing is more random than this show. I don't know why but I just love randomness. Like the semi-easter eggs in almost every show, the exploding objects. Stuff just blows up for no reason, from something like a telivision to something that just shouldn't blow up like dollar bills. Oh yeah, and Karl. For no reason he blows up at the very end of one episode... I don't know why either, but as shake said, "Why wouldn't he?"


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> Any of the more immature spurs fans like cartoons? If so, share your faves.






Simpsons #1 above and beyond any other. Well, old-school Simpsons that is, not the stuff they have been coming up with the past 5 years. Next I'd have to say Family Guy, which I stay up late to watch at 1:30AM during the week. After that, I can't say I'm a favorite of any other. I've matured past Southpark, and I've never really been into AHTF.


----------



## Nephets

Well I'm a big fan of animation as a whole... from movies (particularly Disney), to television, and even online cartoons (HSR). I'll go through some favorite cartoon/anime series that I like. I'll post an asterisk next to the ones which I have a DVD, or DVD sets of (note: I would love DVD's of all of these, if I don't already have them, that is):

Aqua Teen Hunger Force *
The Simpsons *
Futurama *
Family Guy *
Sealab 2021
Space Ghost Coast-to-Coast
Cartoon Planet (I used to watch it all the time on Cartoon Network)
Homestar Runner * (it counts... it has a DVD out  homestarrunner.com, go now!)
The Brak Show (I pretty much like everything on Adult Swim)
Harvey Birdman: Attorney of Law
Dilbert *
The Critic
Invader Zim *
Home Movies *
Ren and Stimpy *
The Tick
Freakazoid
Clerks: The Animated Series *
American Dad (sub-par now, but it'll get way better)
G.I. Joe *
King of the Hill *
Gargoyles
Transformers (I like pretty much all series of it, some are worse than others, however)
Thundercats! (A classic show, I'm glad it'll come out on DVD soon)
Lilo and Stitch (animated series, but the movie is classic)
Ozzy and Drix (underrated follow-up to the also underrated movie)
Rocky and Bullwinkle *
Mission Hill
Star Wars Clone Wars
Garfield and Friends
Beavis and Butt-Head
Daria *
Wacky Races
Top Cat
(insert classic Disney cartoon here)
Spider-Man *
Batman: The Animated Series (original from the mid-90's)
Totally Spies * (A guilty pleasure, but I love it no less)
Undergrads *

Note, those are all the cartoons, I really know I forgot some, so bare with me. Here are some great animes I like/recommend:

Cowboy Bebop *
Neon Genesis Evangelion *
Sailor Moon (not the Americanized crappy one) *
Ranma 1/2 *
Macross series *
Vampire Hunter D *
Inuyasha (overhyped, but still good) *
Akira *
Record of the Lodoss War *
The Slayers

Hope I didn't bore you too much, I feel nerdier than ever before.

Plus, Koko, you're right. The last few years of The Simpsons have been pretty bad, but I must say... season 15 was good, and season 16 has been pretty great so far, but seasons 11-14 weren't the greatest at all.

Seasons 3-9 were classics, definitely. 10 had good moments, but, 11-14 hardly had anything too great, but I remember enjoying season 15, and from what I watched of season 16, it seems good.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Nephets said:


> *The Critic
> Garfield and Friends*
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, Koko, you're right. The last few years of The Simpsons have been pretty bad, but I must say... season 15 was good, and season 16 has been pretty great so far, but seasons 11-14 weren't the greatest at all.
> 
> Seasons 3-9 were classics, definitely. 10 had good moments, but, 11-14 hardly had anything too great, but I remember enjoying season 15, and from what I watched of season 16, it seems good.





I used to watch Garfield and Friends going to school every morning, but once I got Direct TV, I found out they still show it on some kind of Disney channel. It comes on at 1:30 in the morning, so I occassionally watch it. Still, this is one of the few shows that I've seen every single episode of. The Critic is a show that Comedy Central used to show late night as well, and I use to watch it every chance I could. However, I think Comedy Central has booted it off since then and I haven't seen an episode of that in a long time. It's a good one though.




Nephets, since you seem to be a pretty hardcore Simpsons fan, do you know when Season 6 is coming out on DVD? It seems like it's been a long long time since Season 5 came out. I've about worn out all of the Simpsons episodes I have on DVD, so I've been waiting for the new DVD release.


----------



## Nephets

There's been rumors of May (but it won't happen seeing as we're in May now), so I think August 05.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Simpsons #1 above and beyond any other. Well, old-school Simpsons that is, not the stuff they have been coming up with the past 5 years. Next I'd have to say Family Guy, which I stay up late to watch at 1:30AM during the week. After that, I can't say I'm a favorite of any other. I've matured past Southpark, and I've never really been into AHTF.


1:30 in the week? What station? I watch it Mon-Thurs on Adult Swim at 10:00 p.m.

You haven't seen ATHF?  Watch it tonight! It's the funniest **** every! It's on at 11:00 a.m. on Mon- Thurs...well actually for the past two weeks they stopped showing it for Harvery Birdman. I've only seen it on Sundays, but I dunno what time.


----------



## TheRoc5

not to big into cartoons but my fav cartoon is the simpsons and space jam.... space jam is a classic lol


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> 1:30 in the week? What station? I watch it Mon-Thurs on Adult Swim at 10:00 p.m.
> 
> You haven't seen ATHF?  Watch it tonight! It's the funniest **** every! It's on at 11:00 a.m. on Mon- Thurs...well actually for the past two weeks they stopped showing it for Harvery Birdman. I've only seen it on Sundays, but I dunno what time.




The 1:30AM Family Guy is a re-run of the 10:30 Family Guy I believe. It comes on the same channel, it's just a re-air for the "Late Night Guy" like myself.


----------



## Nephets

Is it all right if I start an OT thread of "post pictures of yourself" here? Anybody even have any pics they could post up?

I have more than enough.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Nephets said:


> Is it all right if I start an OT thread of "post pictures of yourself" here? Anybody even have any pics they could post up?
> 
> I have more than enough.






Well, we could, but I'll leave it un-stickied. I had to remove a few stickied threads because it looks ugly seeing 5-6 stickied threads at the top.


----------



## XxMia_9xX

i dont really watch cartoons anymore but when i use to watch anime i really like slayers. that's the only anime that i watch all the episodes of. 

question: what shows do u guys watch?

for me i like watching any foodnetwork shows esp. if it's 30 min. meals, iron chef, and food 911. also MXC is sooo funny! i love the way the announcers makes fun of them and just the way people act in general is hilarious.


----------



## Nephets

Yay, someone else likes The Slayers. 

But, I like watching Food Network too. I like Unwrapped, Emeril, The Secret Life Of..., and a few more programs on Food Network. The Discovery Channel is another channel I like, Mythbusters is my favorite show on the channel.


----------



## TheRoc5

i pretty much just watch espn related stuff and a show on nbc called revelations and on fox 24


----------



## Nephets

I watch a lot of DVD's and downloadable files, as well as TV when I can. I used to watch (seperately) G4 and TechTV, but now that TechTV is gone, I seldom watch G4, and when I do it's for X-Play, Judgment Day, or Attack of the Show (for Kevin and Sarah).

Old school TTV fans will love this:

http://thisweekintech.com

Okay, I got some good news here, according to TVShowsonDVD.com, The Simpsons season 6 will be out on August 16. I only have seasons 1 and 2... I think I'll try to get 3, 4, and 5 sometime soon.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Nephets said:


> Okay, I got some good news here, according to TVShowsonDVD.com, The Simpsons season 6 will be out on August 16. I only have seasons 1 and 2... I think I'll try to get 3, 4, and 5 sometime soon.





August 16th? Are you serious? That's a long ****ing time. It's going to 10 years before they release all of these DVD's, and by then I won't care about the Simpsons anymore.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

XxMia_9xX said:


> i dont really watch cartoons anymore but when i use to watch anime i really like slayers. that's the only anime that i watch all the episodes of.
> 
> question: what shows do u guys watch?
> 
> for me i like watching any foodnetwork shows esp. if it's 30 min. meals, iron chef, and food 911. also MXC is sooo funny! i love the way the announcers makes fun of them and just the way people act in general is hilarious.


MXC is one my all time favorite shows!!!! Sadly I hardly ever get to see it anymore cause I don't know when it comes on


----------



## Guth

Hey guys, I just wanted to let ya'll know where I am going to be at for the next couple of months...I am done with finals now, but starting in a couple of days, I am headed off to be a camp counselor for about 2 months, so obviously I won't be in here during the stretch run of the playoffs...I am pretty sure that I will be able to catch most of the games (it is a pretty rich camp), but I won't be on my computer...so when I mysteriously disappear, that is why...


Have a good summer guys


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Guth said:


> Hey guys, I just wanted to let ya'll know where I am going to be at for the next couple of months...I am done with finals now, but starting in a couple of days, I am headed off to be a camp counselor for about 2 months, so obviously I won't be in here during the stretch run of the playoffs...I am pretty sure that I will be able to catch most of the games (it is a pretty rich camp), but I won't be on my computer...so when I mysteriously disappear, that is why...
> 
> 
> Have a good summer guys


Damn...that sucks. Atleast you get to see the games. I'll miss ya man


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Guth said:


> Hey guys, I just wanted to let ya'll know where I am going to be at for the next couple of months...I am done with finals now, but starting in a couple of days, I am headed off to be a camp counselor for about 2 months, so obviously I won't be in here during the stretch run of the playoffs...I am pretty sure that I will be able to catch most of the games (it is a pretty rich camp), but I won't be on my computer...so when I mysteriously disappear, that is why...
> 
> 
> Have a good summer guys






Cool. Good luck with that, and don't forget about us. Go Spurs Go!


----------



## TheRoc5

hope you have fun and hope the nxt time i see you spurs will be world champs!
dont be to mean to the kids lol


----------



## TiMVP2

Anyone watch King Of The HIll??? That show is funny.


Dammit Bobby.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TiMVP2 said:


> Anyone watch King Of The HIll??? That show is funny.
> 
> 
> Dammit Bobby.


Yes it's a great show. My favorite is the one where hank goes blind after he sees his mom doin it with that jewish dude. I never laughed harder at any cartoon.


----------



## XxMia_9xX

since i'm like wayyy bored, i'd figure i'd be the first one to post a pic of myself. these are the only pics i have. 

this is me like a year ago and the other one is with my bestfriends i think a month ago.


----------



## TheRoc5

XxMia_9xX said:


> since i'm like wayyy bored, i'd figure i'd be the first one to post a pic of myself. these are the only pics i have.
> 
> this is me like a year ago and the other one is with my bestfriends i think a month ago.


dang your pretty hot lol


----------



## XxMia_9xX

LOL! thanks!

now everyone post your pix! to be fair everyone should do it!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

XxMia_9xX said:


> LOL! thanks!
> 
> now everyone post your pix! to be fair everyone should do it!


I would, but I don't have one, nor a camer  . But I'll post one as soon as I get a pic!


----------



## Nephets

I got four here.

Meh.


----------



## texan

How do you insert a picture that is saved onto your computer?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

texan said:


> How do you insert a picture that is saved onto your computer?


Underneath where you type your posts you should see "additional options" and in there you should see something that says "manage attachments". I'm pretty sure that's it, although I never tried it.


----------



## texan

I hope this worked. I have a goofy smile in that one pic :biggrin: , and in case you can't figure it out, I'm the guy in the yellow shirt(it was Tacky Prom night at Young Life).


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

texan said:


> I hope this worked. I have a goofy smile in that one pic :biggrin: , and in case you can't figure it out, I'm the guy in the yellow shirt(it was Tacky Prom night at Young Life).


It worked. You remind me of Dirk.


----------



## Nephets

And I remind everyone of that loser nobody likes.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Nephets said:


> And I remind everyone of that loser nobody likes.


Who? TheRoc5?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I've never been one for posting a picture of myself on the internet, but I'll have to put one up of my old basketball days. "Old" basketball days just means about two years ago, so it's not ancient. 




Anyway, I caught American Dad tonight on Fox, which I was watching instead of the Spurs massacre, and I must say that the show sucked. I'll give it another chance, but the whole theme of the show just isn't too good. An alien, a talking fish....wtf? I know it's supposed to be random stuff, but just being an alien or a talking fish doesn't make it funny. My main problem with the show is that the main character isn't even funny. Homer Simpson, Peter Griffin...."American Dad" isn't even anywhere near being that funny.


----------



## Nephets

I like American Dad, the first two episodes weren't great but it's slowly developing into more than a Family Guy clone (which is what the pilot episode was).

It's not by any means the best cartoon around, but I like it.

Koko, post the pics, I want to be officially known as the ugliest Spurs poster after all the pictures are up lol.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I've never been one for posting a picture of myself on the internet, but I'll have to put one up of my old basketball days. "Old" basketball days just means about two years ago, so it's not ancient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I caught American Dad tonight on Fox, which I was watching instead of the Spurs massacre, and I must say that the show sucked. I'll give it another chance, but the whole theme of the show just isn't too good. An alien, a talking fish....wtf? I know it's supposed to be random stuff, but just being an alien or a talking fish doesn't make it funny. My main problem with the show is that the main character isn't even funny. Homer Simpson, Peter Griffin...."American Dad" isn't even anywhere near being that funny.


American dad is the EXACT same show as Family Guy. It's ok, but it's nothing new. Instead of a baby who hates the mom you get a fish who loves the mom, and instead of a talking dog you get a gay alien. Besides those two character "changes" everyone else is the same. Stupid dad, house wife mom, nerdy son, wierd daughter. It's just a lack of creativity. Although...I did some what enjoy the episode with the hobo fights. The "he killed his own name" part got a laugh out of me.

Edit: I just noticed that the hobo fight episode is on rite now. Sadly, there's nothing better on


----------



## Nephets

The "hobo fight" is a reference to popular movie series Bum Fights:

http://bumfights.com

They get bums to do stuff for money and other things.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Nephets said:


> The "hobo fight" is a reference to popular movie series Bum Fights:
> 
> http://bumfights.com
> 
> They get bums to do stuff for money and other things.


alrite...


----------



## XxMia_9xX

cool pix! so only me, neph, and texan did it.... koko just post it for like a day. i'm pretty sure the only ones that will see it is like us meaning like 5 people.


----------



## Nephets

Yeah, Koko, it really won't harm anything. I doubt "internet stalkers" are prowling on the Spurs board to hunt down and know exactly who you are based upon a picture. If that is, infact, why you don't want to post it here.

But, I'm just sayin' is all...

I honestly think one day, some local Spurs board posters should meet up at some restaurant or something, I think that'd be pretty cool. Spurstalk.com does a meet-up every weekend I believe.


----------



## XxMia_9xX

yeah spurscentral.com people has get together all the time also. another forum i go to..... too bad if u guys have one i can't be part of it....


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> American dad is the EXACT same show as Family Guy. It's ok, but it's nothing new. Instead of a baby who hates the mom you get a fish who loves the mom, and instead of a talking dog you get a gay alien. Besides those two character "changes" everyone else is the same. Stupid dad, house wife mom, nerdy son, wierd daughter. It's just a lack of creativity. Although...I did some what enjoy the episode with the hobo fights. The "he killed his own name" part got a laugh out of me.
> 
> Edit: I just noticed that the hobo fight episode is on rite now. Sadly, there's nothing better on






I saw that episode and my opinion has changed once again. This episode was pretty funny, especially the bum fights part. My favorite line out of the whole episode is when the Dad (What the hell is his name?) nicknames one of the bums The Garbage Man or something like that, and then says "He takes out the trash and sorts it too." I thought that line was hilarious. 



It was the new episode that turned me off to it a little bit. It wasw about the Mom having her memory erased, and well, the rest wasn't too funny.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Alright, here's a picture. I don't have many pictures at all of just myself, nor do I have many pictures as good a quality some of you have them. I'll have to search some more for a couple of my basketball pictures, but here's a picture of my family, and I'm on the left with a lightish blue shirt. I'm the red-head.


----------



## Nephets

Nice pic Koko, and the lead character's name is Stan. 

By the way, I'd post more pictures of me but nobody has any urges to see them, lol.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Wow, Koko. You look nothing like I expected.

I didn't see that episode with the mom getting her memory erased. And yeah the hobo one got a laugh out of me. Again, my favorite part was the "he killed his own name" part. But I still say American Dad is the exact same show as Family Guy.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Nephets said:


> Yeah, Koko, it really won't harm anything. I doubt "internet stalkers" are prowling on the Spurs board to hunt down and know exactly who you are based upon a picture. If that is, infact, why you don't want to post it here.
> 
> But, I'm just sayin' is all...
> 
> I honestly think one day, some local Spurs board posters should meet up at some restaurant or something, I think that'd be pretty cool. Spurstalk.com does a meet-up every weekend I believe.


How about Maliks restaurant? Or better yet, a spurs game! :biggrin: 

Although only like 5 of the regular spurs posters even live close to the san antonio area.


----------



## TiMVP2

Man,I saw the Family Guy yesterday,it was damn funny,especialy when Peter as about to "get jiggy" with Chris.

I dont have any pics of myself .
But if all the spurs fans were to meat,It would be at a nice place,like idk the shell by my house .


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Anyone who knows what it is excited for e3?


----------



## texan

ezealen said:


> It worked. You remind me of Dirk.



haha I've never been told I look like Dirk.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

texan said:


> haha I've never been told I look like Dirk.


I didn't say you look like him. I said you remind me of him...I duno why though.


----------



## Nephets

It's probably the hair.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I usually have longer hair than what I did in that picture, so I'm often compared to Shaggy, because I also have a little chin goatee going on.


----------



## XxMia_9xX

for some reason i imagine koko as a total different person like looks wise. i imagine koko with dark hair, i dunno why. now we need The Roc 5 and ezealen to post their pix....


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

XxMia_9xX said:


> for some reason i imagine koko as a total different person like looks wise. i imagine koko with dark hair, i dunno why. now we need The Roc 5 and ezealen to post their pix....





I've disappointed everybody. :sad:



If you need me, I'll be in the basement. 




Just kidding of course. Just to add-on to the pictures of ourselves, he's a little interactive look at the poster you know as Koko:

Take a listen to Koko


----------



## Nephets

Ahh yes, Veepers, I remember those quite well, kinda cool thing you got there, Harold Baines. 

We all know I have the best hair out of any posters here. You are just a monotoned robot with an afro and goatee combo.


----------



## TheRoc5

i have some pics but i dont know how to put it on the website


----------



## Nephets

Well, to do a direct upload here, it's easy.

Go down to 'additional options' under the reply buttons, and click on 'manage attachments' in the 'attach files' section, find the source and location of your image, and then wait for it to be uploaded, then hit submit reply.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I don't know if I've mentioned this in here before, but do we have any Seinfeld fans in here? I just bought Season 4 today, but I haven't watched it too much yet.


Seinfeld is one of my all-time favorite shows, along with te Simpsons.


----------



## texan

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I don't know if I've mentioned this in here before, but do we have any Seinfeld fans in here? I just bought Season 4 today, but I haven't watched it too much yet.
> 
> 
> Seinfeld is one of my all-time favorite shows, along with te Simpsons.



I love Seinfeld. George is one of my favorite characters of all time of any TV show.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

texan said:


> I love Seinfeld. George is one of my favorite characters of all time of any TV show.





Yeah George is a great character. There's not another person on the planet that could have played that character better than Jason Alexander., A list of my favorites from the show goes: Kramer, George, Seinfeld, Newman, and then Elaine.


----------



## XxMia_9xX

i don't like seinfeld... i've never really seen an episode of it, for some reason i don't really think it's funny.... i love That's 70's show and FRIENDS, now these shows are funny!


----------



## Nephets

Elaine is probably my favorite on Seinfeld. I have the first three seasons gift set, because I'm a huge Larry David fan, but I haven't watched it because it's always on syndicated television, I watch it pretty much every day on TBS, as well as Friends (I have and watched all 9 seasons on DVD, a brilliant show).

I *need* seasons 4, 7, 8, and 9 of The X-Files on DVD, I have the rest and that show (along with Alias, Seinfeld, Friends, Curb Your Enthusiasm, SATC, and a few others) are easily my favorite shows. Animation wise there's too many to list, but those are really the premiere shows that are taped via real live acting.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Check this out from the WOAI website. I'm sure you've seen all of the Star Wars commericials/ads/promotions, so somebody has made a clever relationship between the Spurs and Star Wars:


http://www.woai.com/spurs/story.aspx?content_id=040B5A1C-F639-429D-B8FB-995602D9A887















"May the force be with Manu." 



:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

XxMia_9xX said:


> i don't like seinfeld... i've never really seen an episode of it, for some reason i don't really think it's funny.... i love That's 70's show and FRIENDS, now these shows are funny!


I love That's 70's show but I can't stand FRIENDS. And as for sienfeld, greatest show ever! I love Kramer, especially the way he barges through Jerry's door atleast once every episode with that stupid look on his face like he doesn't where he is or what happened.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I can't stand either the 70's show or Friends. There's something that just really bothers me about both shows. Actually, I know why I hate the 70's show: Ashton Kutcher, or whatever the hell his name is. I can't stand that dude.


----------



## TheRoc5

two things
one starwars was great!!!!!!!!

two
how did yall find out about this website


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> two things
> one starwars was great!!!!!!!!
> 
> two
> how did yall find out about this website


yahoo search


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I find out about the website from my Pops. I'm not sure how he found it, but he introuduced me to it.


----------



## XxMia_9xX

someone e-mailed me... so i checked it out


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> yahoo search


ditto


----------



## TiMVP2

nbadraft.net. FOO


----------



## TheRoc5

TiMVP2 said:


> nbadraft.net. FOO


post a pic timmvp


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Another question guys: What's the origin behind your username? 



I mentioned that I'm a Seinfeld fan, and that's where I got my name from. What about you?


----------



## Nephets

My name is a variation of my real name (Stephen) backwards. "Nehpets" doesn't look too good, swap the 'P' and the 'H' and you got my screen name, based on my real one.


----------



## TheRoc5

roc=rocafela 5=my highschool bball number


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

ezealen is an early form of one of the characters in one of my books, but his name has recently changed to ezeelyen due to mispronunciations.


----------



## texan

Star Wars was ehhh.... I thought it was better than the first 2 new ones, but it was nothing special.

As for finding out bout this website... I came over here when people were migrating from nbadraft.net


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

So when does/did summer vacation start for all of yall? I only have a half day tomorrow and 1 period on thursday and I can play bball all day for three straight months :banana:


----------



## TheRoc5

half a day tomrow then i can play bball and watch it for 3 straight months :jump:


----------



## texan

I have one exam tomorrow and I'm done. Basically this whole week I have only been going in about 2 hrs a day.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I've been out of school for about two weeks now. I use to play basketball all summer long, but no longer.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I've been out of school for about two weeks now. I use to play basketball all summer long, but no longer.


You fool! How dare you?! I was playing basketball all afternoon since I only had a half day today...that is...until the wasp decided to show thier ugly yellow @$$3$...I hate wasp :upset:


----------



## texan

Man, I'm so sick of basketball that I can't play it in my free time anymore. For the past 3 months I've been playing about 5 hours a day, plus tourneys on weekends. Its been so exhausting I've kind of lost my lust for playing the game as of right now.


----------



## XxMia_9xX

screen name is obvious. my nickname is Mia (mee ya) and 9 for parker's number... the XX's i dunno y i put it in. it actually bothers me. i'd rather have just plain Mia_9. 

i gradaute on june 23.... so yeah it's less than a month and it kinda sucks but at the same time i'm glad. i'm sad 'cuz high school like is over, no more seeing my close friends everyday and who knoes if i can actually keep in contact with all of them and over all high school life was jsut fun. out every weekend, partying, using parents' money, no worries about life. i mean i cared a lot about school, i was serious about it but now i have to face reality. 

in a way it's good because i'm becomiong more independent and i can only look forward to new things, but it's scary! i've been with the same people for like 8 years now. been in the same school for 6 years (middle/ high school) same pattern for likever now my whole life is gonna be different. it's scary!! hahah


----------



## TheRoc5

texan said:


> Man, I'm so sick of basketball that I can't play it in my free time anymore. For the past 3 months I've been playing about 5 hours a day, plus tourneys on weekends. Its been so exhausting I've kind of lost my lust for playing the game as of right now.


i know what were saying about getting tired, so many gms and then tournys not getting decent sleep but i still havent lost my love for basketball, i think it will always be there hopefully. and hopefully you will feel better. by the way time for new poster of the month thread :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

XxMia_9xX said:


> screen name is obvious. my nickname is Mia (mee ya) and 9 for parker's number... the XX's i dunno y i put it in. it actually bothers me. i'd rather have just plain Mia_9.
> 
> i gradaute on june 23.... so yeah it's less than a month and it kinda sucks but at the same time i'm glad. i'm sad 'cuz high school like is over, no more seeing my close friends everyday and who knoes if i can actually keep in contact with all of them and over all high school life was jsut fun. out every weekend, partying, using parents' money, no worries about life. i mean i cared a lot about school, i was serious about it but now i have to face reality.
> 
> in a way it's good because i'm becomiong more independent and i can only look forward to new things, but it's scary! i've been with the same people for like 8 years now. been in the same school for 6 years (middle/ high school) same pattern for likever now my whole life is gonna be different. it's scary!! hahah


ya i will have to face that in a couple yrs but my sister went through all of that tranfering out of high school to living by her self and it wasnt that bad she actually likes it better, being independent and stuff but the hardest part is the begaining


----------



## TheRoc5

i will be in north carolina for 1 and a half weeks, i will still be posting but it will drop a little b/c of it


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> by the way time for new poster of the month thread :biggrin:


Why are you reminding him? I thought you'd want to be poster of the month as long as possible considering it's the only one you'll ever get


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Why are you reminding him? I thought you'd want to be poster of the month as long as possible considering it's the only one you'll ever get


lol dont you mean thats the only one you will get, member our deal


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> lol dont you mean thats the only one you will get, member our deal


This is the only one I'll ever get? I thought you won...but if you insist...ezealen leads 2-0! :biggrin: :banana:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I'll get the nomination thread going.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Your avatar makes me laugh, Koko :biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> Your avatar makes me laugh, Koko :biggrin:




He looks a little fruity with his arms like that, but it's still a good tribute to the man they call Big Shot Bob.


----------



## Nephets

Man I'm a nerd:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

:laugh: at above. I don't own any Star Wars memoribilia, but I do own a pretty wide selection of toy wrestlers, so yeah, I'm a nerd too.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Whoops, I should have posted this above but didn't, but I'm just curious as to how many Spurs games you guys have been too this season? I think I've been to about 20 games this year including the playoffs, and I should be able to go to at least 3 more for the rest of the season. 


Another question, what's your most memorable moment from going to a Spurs game? This season I went to more Spurs games than I ever have combined before this season, so my most memorable moment came from this season. It was actually the Spurs/Phoenix game from this year for me. I remember being so excited and pumped up for that, and just the fact that we completely blew them out of the water made it pretty memorable for me. That probably doesn't count as a "moment", but it was the one game that I went to in which I can still remember how I felt before, during, and after the game.


----------



## XxMia_9xX

i've never been to a spurs' game! yea there's really no one interested in bball i can go with and it cost a lot! i had no job then...


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Whoops, I should have posted this above but didn't, but I'm just curious as to how many Spurs games you guys have been too this season? I think I've been to about 20 games this year including the playoffs, and I should be able to go to at least 3 more for the rest of the season.
> 
> 
> Another question, what's your most memorable moment from going to a Spurs game? This season I went to more Spurs games than I ever have combined before this season, so my most memorable moment came from this season. It was actually the Spurs/Phoenix game from this year for me. I remember being so excited and pumped up for that, and just the fact that we completely blew them out of the water made it pretty memorable for me. That probably doesn't count as a "moment", but it was the one game that I went to in which I can still remember how I felt before, during, and after the game.


I've only been to two this season, but that's twice as many as I've ever been too so I'm happy :biggrin: I also mite go to one of the playoff games this year too.


----------



## Nephets

I've never been to a game. 

But, maybe one day.


----------



## texan

I went to 3 or 4 games this year. I usually go to around 10, but I've been uber busy this year. Its doubtful I go to any of the playoff games, but if we make the Finals I might convince my older bro to go down there with me and catch a game.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I'll have tickets for the remaining home games throughout the rest of the playoffs, it's just a matter of whether or not my work schedule will allow me to go. I get to go to both Games 3 and 4, and I'm not getting ahead of myself, but hopefully I'll be able to get to go to some NBA Finals games. That would be flat-out awesome just to say that you've been to a NBA Finals game.


----------



## TiMVP2

I might get tickets to the finals (!!!)


----------



## Tersk

I've never been to a game


----------



## TiMVP2

Theo! said:


> I've never been to a game



I advise you to take a trip to Dallas in B-Ball season and get tickets 


I went to the laker game where kobe got outscored by bowen


----------



## TheRoc5

well im back but im real sad we lost tonight


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I saw Star Wars tonight. It was awesome! I don't know if I'd go as far as "better than the original" like the New York Times did, but that's probably because alot of it was kinda disturbing to me...and operation 66 was enough to make a huge star wars geek like myself sad


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I still haven't seen Star Wars, and honestly I'm in no huge rush to go see it. I just haven't been into Star Wars over the years, and it's mostly because I still have never watched the first 2-3 movies that were released.


----------



## Tersk

Same

I've only seen one of the movies (don't even remember which) and I got bored from it


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I didn't know where else to post this, even though it does have to do with the Spurs, but it's not necessarily off topic. Anyway, I've been to 3 out of the 5 home games the Spurs have lost this season, including the playoffs. I've been to a little over 20 games which is about half, but I've been in the arena for 60% of the home losses.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I didn't know where else to post this, even though it does have to do with the Spurs, but it's not necessarily off topic. Anyway, I've been to 3 out of the 5 home games the Spurs have lost this season, including the playoffs. I've been to a little over 20 games which is about half, but I've been in the arena for 60% of the home losses.


are you trying to say you're a jynx? Cause witnessing only 3 losses out of 20 games isn't too shabby.


----------



## TiMVP2

Uh koko,if you get mugged an someone takes your ticket's it was ez.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TiMVP2 said:


> Uh koko,if you get mugged an someone takes your ticket's it was ez.


what?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

It's just weird. We haven't had tickets for every game, but aside from the Memphis game, every Spurs loss at home this season I was either there or my family was there. I would have been there for 4 losses if I didn't have to work one night during the regular season. Not a really big deal, just thought I would point it out.


----------



## XxMia_9xX

dang koko! it's alll your fault!!!! hahah dont watch games there anymore! j/k... i notice those things too. since i can't watch much spurs games' i notice little things. i watch game 3 and 4 against the sonics and spurs loss, but didn't get to watch games 1,2 &5 where they won! it's funny 'cuz i'm not at all superstitious and is against with like black cat, broken mirror crap, but for some reason when it comes to the spurs i always think of some way, it was something i did! haha sounds stupid huh? 


anyway another topic.... what kind of car do u drive? 

i drive a '97 silver eclipse! i love that car. it's really hard to drive it 'cuz it's 2 door sports car and it's really hard to see, and it's tinted. ohh yeah and it's a stick shift too! when my friends found out i drive a stick, my guy friends made such big deals out of it. hahah i felt cool! i guess u dont really find that much girls who can drive manually, actually u can hardly find anyone driving manually, esp w/ LA traffic. 


ok story...
a week ago i had to drive my bro. in laws' car. but it was all fixed up, looking like fast and furious and it's exhaust is soo loud! and it's yellow! it's like asking for attention... i hate that car though just 'cuz of the way it looks... it's too attention grabbing. anyway i'ma girly girl, who knows nothing whatsoever about cars, and there's this guy that pulled up next to me when i'm stopped at a red light and he asked me w/ attitude like all ganster and ghetto... "what cha got under the hood?" LOL! hahah and i shrugged, putting my hands up and said "ahhhhhhhh i dunno..." hahah i thought it was really funny. i told all my friends that and they couldn't stop laughing! i'm like the ditziest girl ever and too ask me that stuff, it's just hilarious! 

ok i dunno what's wrong with me! i'm like hyper at 2 am and can't sleep! i have to be occupied with something, that's why i'm writing this. pardon my randomness.... for some reason my car came up to my head! hahah


----------



## TheRoc5

XxMia_9xX said:


> dang koko! it's alll your fault!!!! hahah dont watch games there anymore! j/k... i notice those things too. since i can't watch much spurs games' i notice little things. i watch game 3 and 4 against the sonics and spurs loss, but didn't get to watch games 1,2 &5 where they won! it's funny 'cuz i'm not at all superstitious and is against with like black cat, broken mirror crap, but for some reason when it comes to the spurs i always think of some way, it was something i did! haha sounds stupid huh?
> 
> 
> anyway another topic.... what kind of car do u drive?
> 
> i drive a '97 silver eclipse! i love that car. it's really hard to drive it 'cuz it's 2 door sports car and it's really hard to see, and it's tinted. ohh yeah and it's a stick shift too! when my friends found out i drive a stick, my guy friends made such big deals out of it. hahah i felt cool! i guess u dont really find that much girls who can drive manually, actually u can hardly find anyone driving manually, esp w/ LA traffic.
> 
> 
> ok story...
> a week ago i had to drive my bro. in laws' car. but it was all fixed up, looking like fast and furious and it's exhaust is soo loud! and it's yellow! it's like asking for attention... i hate that car though just 'cuz of the way it looks... it's too attention grabbing. anyway i'ma girly girl, who knows nothing whatsoever about cars, and there's this guy that pulled up next to me when i'm stopped at a red light and he asked me w/ attitude like all ganster and ghetto... "what cha got under the hood?" LOL! hahah and i shrugged, putting my hands up and said "ahhhhhhhh i dunno..." hahah i thought it was really funny. i told all my friends that and they couldn't stop laughing! i'm like the ditziest girl ever and too ask me that stuff, it's just hilarious!
> 
> ok i dunno what's wrong with me! i'm like hyper at 2 am and can't sleep! i have to be occupied with something, that's why i'm writing this. pardon my randomness.... for some reason my car came up to my head! hahah


lol ya you sound a little hyper, im about to drive either a lancer or a malibu i want the lancer more so i could add stuff to it and make it look real tight. 
so koko dont go or let your family go to any gm and mia dont watch any gms, tape it if you have to but dont watch it lol jk


----------



## TiMVP2

LoL we won and im guessing koko wasn't there.

FOO.


----------



## TheRoc5

TiMVP2 said:


> LoL we won and im guessing koko wasn't there.
> 
> FOO.


lol i think koko is becoming a jinx on the board jk :biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I do have a reverse effect on my predictions though. I predicted that we would lose all 3 games in Phoenix, and we know what happened there.


----------



## TiMVP2

good foo now predict we get swept in finals .

F00000.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Here's a question, although I'm not sure if it's been asked or not: What's ya'lls favorite basketball movie? Mine just happens to be on rite now, The 6th Man, which is really where I got the idea for this question.

BTW, don't bother posting yours, TheRoc5. I'm sure everyone already knows your answer by now


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Here's a question, although I'm not sure if it's been asked or not: What's ya'lls favorite basketball movie? Mine just happens to be on rite now, The 6th Man, which is really where I got the idea for this question.
> 
> BTW, don't bother posting yours, TheRoc5. I'm sure everyone already knows your answer by now


lol hummmmm i wonder how you no


----------



## TiMVP2

why is ez always making fun of the retarted guy j/k(seriously though what you got against that foo)

FOO


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TiMVP2 said:


> why is ez always making fun of the retarted guy j/k(seriously though what you got against that foo)
> 
> FOO


That time I wasn't making fun of him. But usually I make fun of him cause TheRoc5's got the best scense of humour around here. I've got nothing against him. Have you ever tried to kiddingly make fun of Koko? Don't!

Now here's a question for you: Why do you always say "foo"?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> I've got nothing against him. Have you ever tried to kiddingly make fun of Koko? Don't!




That's right.....fooo!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> That's right.....*fooo*!!! :biggrin:


lol and he can't fight back either! :rofl:....unless he wishes to unleash the demon within you :eek8: 

...damn I hope he doesn't fight back


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> lol and he can't fight back either! :rofl:....unless he wishes to unleash the demon within you :eek8:
> 
> ...damn I hope he doesn't fight back





I take things personally if you haven't noticed. That's not just a message board characteristic either, that's the real person I am. Hopefully I haven't come across like somebody who has temper problems, because that really isn't my personality. The only times I get really angry are when I'm watching the Spurs. What can I say though. That's just me. I'll try to tone it down in our own little community in here, but in the NBA and playoff boards I won't tone it down.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I take things personally if you haven't noticed. That's not just a message board characteristic either, that's the real person I am. Hopefully I haven't come across like somebody who has temper problems, because that really isn't my personality. The only times I get really angry are when I'm watching the Spurs. What can I say though. That's just me. I'll try to tone it down in our own little community in here, but in the NBA and playoff boards I won't tone it down.


Nah, Koko, it's fine. I'm just messing around....Uhg, but I don't blame you if you get angered in the NBA and playoff boards. I get the same way sometimes :curse:


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Nah, Koko, it's fine. I'm just messing around....Uhg, but I don't blame you if you get angered in the NBA and playoff boards. I get the same way sometimes :curse:


you can say that again


----------



## TiMVP2

KokoTheMonkey said:


> That's right.....fooo!!! :biggrin:


Oh no he dit int

*fooo* :banana:


----------



## TiMVP2

ezealen said:


> lol and he can't fight back either! :rofl:....unless he wishes to unleash the demon within you :eek8:
> 
> ...damn I hope he doesn't fight back



Say that to me face 

you utter fool! err *FOOO*


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TiMVP2 said:


> Say that to me face
> 
> you utter fool! err *FOOO*


huh? Say what to your face?


----------



## TiMVP2

> lol and he can't fight back either! ..


foo


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TiMVP2 said:


> foo


You're the fool. I was reffering to Koko's short temper.


----------



## TiMVP2

well YOUR A FOO BECAUSE THERES NO SUCH CITY AS Alamo City!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Yeah...ok...


----------



## XxMia_9xX

i just went to my control panel... i dont really look at that stuff that much, like profiles and stuff.... i just found out about the reputation thing. like i knew that u can give people reps and stuff, but i've never done it before. 

so how do u know who gave u rep? or how do u know if it's a good rep or a bad rep? all it says is which topic u got a rep from and sometimes a little comment...

sorry i dont really know much about how this site works. i mostly just come to this furom. ohh yeah and the points thing. if u have a lot of points, does that increase your rep? also the donate button on the left of people's post, do u just donate points to that person just because u feel like it? i haven't paid attention to reps... until now, i got curios 'cuz i'm bored....


----------



## TiMVP2

TiMVP2 said:


> well YOUR A FOO BECAUSE THERES NO SUCH CITY AS Alamo City!




FFFFFFFOOOOOOOOOOOOO(hope nooone saw)


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

XxMia_9xX said:


> i just went to my control panel... i dont really look at that stuff that much, like profiles and stuff.... i just found out about the reputation thing. like i knew that u can give people reps and stuff, but i've never done it before.
> 
> so how do u know who gave u rep? or how do u know if it's a good rep or a bad rep? all it says is which topic u got a rep from and sometimes a little comment...
> 
> sorry i dont really know much about how this site works. i mostly just come to this furom. ohh yeah and the points thing. if u have a lot of points, does that increase your rep? also the donate button on the left of people's post, do u just donate points to that person just because u feel like it? i haven't paid attention to reps... until now, i got curios 'cuz i'm bored....




Supporting members can see who has repped them and not. If you're not a supporting member, I'm pretty sure you can't see who has repped you.


----------



## TiMVP2

I can only see the comments. 


FOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TiMVP2 said:


> FFFFFFFOOOOOOOOOOOOO(hope nooone saw)


Hope no one saw what?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

XxMia_9xX said:


> i just went to my control panel... i dont really look at that stuff that much, like profiles and stuff.... i just found out about the reputation thing. like i knew that u can give people reps and stuff, but i've never done it before.
> 
> so how do u know who gave u rep? or how do u know if it's a good rep or a bad rep? all it says is which topic u got a rep from and sometimes a little comment...
> 
> sorry i dont really know much about how this site works. i mostly just come to this furom. ohh yeah and the points thing. if u have a lot of points, does that increase your rep? also the donate button on the left of people's post, do u just donate points to that person just because u feel like it? i haven't paid attention to reps... until now, i got curios 'cuz i'm bored....


There is no bad rep, only good rep.


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> There is no bad rep, only good rep.


a supporting member can give you bad rep though... good rep is green bad rep is red


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> a supporting member can give you bad rep though... good rep is green bad rep is red


I didn't know that. I guess I didn't know cause I never got bad rep :biggrin:


----------



## TiMVP2

4 every1 to know I got my bad rep 4 playin thief


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TiMVP2 said:


> 4 every1 to know I got my bad rep 4 playin thief


I did that once, and as soon as I saw you could lose rep I stopped. Why didn't you?


----------



## TiMVP2

I diddnt fell like it . 

YO i got a site go there join and check it out.
http://s9.invisionfree.com/Hoops_City/index.php?act=idx


----------



## bkbballer16

TiMVP2 said:


> I diddnt fell like it .
> 
> YO i got a site go there join and check it out.
> http://s9.invisionfree.com/Hoops_City/index.php?act=idx


Wow a good site I joined it!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TiMVP2 said:


> I diddnt fell like it .
> 
> YO i got a site go there join and check it out.
> http://s9.invisionfree.com/Hoops_City/index.php?act=idx


The site doesn't seem as good as this one. I think I'll just stick around here.


----------



## TiMVP2

It MIGHT not be but with YOUR help it will!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TiMVP2 said:


> It MIGHT not be but with YOUR help it will!


Sorry, but they're ganna have to do it without me. No offense, but one board's enough for me.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> Sorry, but they're ganna have to do it without me. No offense, but one board's enough for me.




That's what I told him. I spend so much time on this board that I really don't want to take any time away from here. By the way, it's good to hear that you're sticking to this one.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> That's what I told him. I spend so much time on this board that I really don't want to take any time away from here. By the way, it's good to hear that you're sticking to this one.


I love this site. The mods do a great job moderating it, and the majority of the users are really great guys (and girls) I'll be here for a long while...well atleast until I get a life that's doesn't fully revolve around basketball :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> well atleast until I get a life that's doesn't fully revolve around basketball :biggrin:[/QUOUTE=ezealen]
> coughyournevergonagetalifecough


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> ezealen said:
> 
> 
> 
> well atleast until I get a life that's doesn't fully revolve around basketball :biggrin:[/QUOUTE=ezealen]
> coughyournevergonagetalifecough
> 
> 
> 
> Woah, TheRoc5, you should really get that cough checked out. It doesn't sound rite at all...seriously, you're wrong
Click to expand...


----------



## XxMia_9xX

hahah i dont mind if u guys refer to everyone in this board as "guys"... u dont have to put (and girls).... i know u guys know i'm a girl, so it's all good. ohh yeah if u refer to me in one of the post, no need to add the stupid XX on my name, just Mia is fine. i dont know what i was thinking adding the Xx's in, it bugs me...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I predicted two Spurs wins, and I was at both games. How do you like my jinx now?


----------



## TheRoc5

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I predicted two Spurs wins, and I was at both games. How do you like my jinx now?


jinx what jinx i never said you had a jinx, infact why dont you fly to detroit :biggrin: do yall relize that might of been our last home gm...i hope it was


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> jinx what jinx i never said you had a jinx, infact why dont you fly to detroit :biggrin: do yall relize that might of been our last home gm...i hope it was


I don't. I want the spurs to win it at home.


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> I don't. I want the spurs to win it at home.


i want to finish it on the road so theres no way pistons can win it.tomrows gm is so huge
we win tomrow we basically win the whole thing


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> i want to finish it on the road so theres no way pistons can win it.tomrows gm is so huge
> we win tomrow we basically win the whole thing


I'd like to see us win one game in detroit, but lose two. That way we have a two tries to win the thing at home.


----------



## TiMVP2

ezealen said:


> I'd like to see us win one game in detroit, but lose two. That way we have a two tries to win the thing at home.


Id rather sweeep!


----------



## Kel Varnsen

Hi. go spurs!


----------



## TheRoc5

you a spurs fan? if so i hope you stop alot and tonights gm thread


----------



## Kel Varnsen

TheRoc5 said:


> you a spurs fan? if so i hope you stop alot and tonights gm thread


stop alot?


----------



## TheRoc5

Kel Varnsen said:


> stop alot?


lol my bad i mean stop in here alot to post


----------



## Kel Varnsen

i'll stop by and yes, of course i am a spurs fan!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Kel Varnsen said:


> i'll stop by and yes, of course i am a spurs fan!


Hey there. I hope you do stop by because the game thread's dead rite now. Oh and you'll have to forgive TheRoc5's spelling. It's confusing at first but you'll get use to it sooner or later.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Kel Varnsen said:


> Hi. go spurs!




That's a Seinfeld name, correct? 



I like it.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> That's a Seinfeld name, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> I like it.


Yeah, it was a name Jerry made up so he could get into some apartment so he could watch the end of a Mets game.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> Yeah, it was a name Jerry made up so he could get into some apartment so he could watch the end of a Mets game.






Ahh, nice. 




Let's see, we have KokoTheMonkey and Kel Varnsen now. All we need is an Art Vandeliegh or Dr. Van Nostren.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Ahh, nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see, we have KokoTheMonkey and Kel Varnsen now. All we need is an Art Vandeliegh or Dr. Van Nostren.


I remember Art Vandeliegh, but who was Dr. Van Nostren?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> I remember Art Vendeliegh, but who was Dr. Nostren?





Dr. Van Nostren is Kramer's make up name when he tries to get Elaine's medical records from a hospital. I think he uses it a couple of other times too like when he does the mole check on Mr. Kruger, George's boss. 



Yeah, it's sad I know all of this about Seinfeld, but it's a damn good show. I could use a laugh after seeing the Spurs get ***** slapped.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Dr. Van Nostren is Kramer's make up name when he tries to get Elaine's medical records from a hospital. I think he uses it a couple of other times too like when he does the mole check on Mr. Kruger, George's boss.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's sad I know all of this about Seinfeld, but it's a damn good show. I could use a laugh after seeing the Spurs get ***** slapped.


Yeah, it's a funny @$$ show, but they kinda wore out that made up identity joke.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Wow, I'm over 8,000 posts now. I just noticed.


----------



## TiMVP2

I got like over 1 post,but you got 8000 so I came to a cunclusion.


KOKO HAS MORE POSTS THEN I!


----------



## TheRoc5

well im getting my first car friday im real excited and its a 03 ford focus so its pretty cool, what cars do yall have or what cars are yall going to have?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Wow, I'm over 8,000 posts now. I just noticed.


WELL I GOT OVER 2,000 SO....leave me alone


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I'm 4 times the poster you are ezealen. :biggrin:



11.79 posts per day. I can't believe I've averaged that many posts per day.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I'm 4 times the poster you are ezealen. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 11.79 posts per day. I can't believe I've averaged that many posts per day.


Well you've been here a year longer than me. And I got off to a REALLY slow start so it's hard to pick up my posts per day, yet I'm still averaging 6.88 posts per day! :banana:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> Well you've been here a year longer than me. And I got off to a REALLY slow start so it's hard to pick up my posts per day, yet I'm still averaging 6.88 posts per day! :banana:





I make a lot of posts outside of this forum though, so you probably have me beat in posts per day in this forum only.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I make a lot of posts outside of this forum though, so you probably have me beat in posts per day in this forum only.


Probably, I don't post too much outside of this forum, and recently I've been posting alot more than you in this forum.

Dang...Not too long ago I had only .80 posts per day, and it took me SO long to break away from it cause I got off to such a slow start. But now I have 6.88! That calls for a :banana: dance!


----------



## TheRoc5

24.23 posts a day beat that koko and ezealen


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Ahh, nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see, we have KokoTheMonkey and Kel Varnsen now. All we need is an Art Vandeliegh or Dr. Van Nostren.


Hey, Koko, the episode with Art Vandeliegh is on now

I love how the grandma he stole bread from sooo many episodes ago comes back to haunt him :biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> Hey, Koko, the episode with Art Vandeliegh is on now
> 
> I love how the grandma he stole bread from sooo many episodes ago comes back to haunt him :biggrin:



I missed it for some reason. I honestly don't remember what I was doing when that was on. I think I was watching baseball.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Just wanted to share I picture I found. Timmy likes video games :biggrin: 









That thing sure looks small in his hands.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

How you like the green username?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> How you like the green username?


I don't, but that's because I hate green. What's it mean though?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> I don't, but that's because I hate green. What's it mean though?




I'm now the Community Moderator over the Southwest Division. My name has been removed as a Mod of this forum, but I still have the Mod powers, and I will still post in here like I always have.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I'm now the Community Moderator over the Southwest Division. My name has been removed as a Mod of this forum, but I still have the Mod powers, and I will still post in here like I always have.


Congradulations,Koko :clap: Does that mean Texan is the full mod of the spurs forum now?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> Congradulations,Koko :clap: Does that mean Texan is the full mod of the spurs forum now?




Well, kind of. If you look at who are listed as the Moderators of the forum, texan is the only one listed, but like I said I'm still going to be posting in here as often as I have been.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Well, kind of. If you look at who are listed as the Moderators of the forum, texan is the only one listed, but like I said I'm still going to be posting in here as often as I have been.


Well, I once read a post where you told Texan he's kinda like an assistant mod to you. I kinda figured he'd be the full mod here now but I just wanted to make sure before I congradulated him to. So....congrats to you too, texan :clap: 

BTW, Koko, don't go abusing your new powers..... I know I would :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Speaking of texan though. Shouldn't his name be in red?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> BTW, Koko, don't go abusing your now powers..... I know I would :biggrin:





Be nice, or I'll have to expirement on you. :biggrin:




Thanks by the way, but I'm not going to make a huge deal out of it.


----------



## TheRoc5

wow congrats koko big props, will you be in other fourms more or will everything be the same? either way congrats


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

TheRoc5 said:


> wow congrats koko big props, will you be in other fourms more or will everything be the same? either way congrats




I'm not going to let this take away from my posting in this forum. 




I use to be a Mod of the NBA forum, so I'm thinking I will spend a lot less time there and spend more time in the Dallas/Housto/Memphis/New Orleans forums.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Look, Koko! Thanks to me we're both one of the top 6 richest members!...But I'm richer 

PhillyPhanatic 248521.60
TheBowski 188103.00
Pacers Fan 129689.09
ezealen 108011.44
spongyfungy 101348.00
KokoTheMonkey 92944.50


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> Look, Koko! Thanks to me we're both one of the top 6 richest members!...But I'm richer
> 
> PhillyPhanatic 248521.60
> TheBowski 188103.00
> Pacers Fan 129689.09
> ezealen 108011.44
> spongyfungy 101348.00
> KokoTheMonkey 92944.50






:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> :clap: :clap: :clap:


Yep...and it's all thanks to me :biggrin: lol


----------



## Sir Patchwork

I threw down 28K too, so I'm feelin' pretty fresh with my points now.


----------



## TiMVP2

I went downtown to honk and ****.

foo


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

TiMVP2 said:


> I went downtown to honk and ****.
> 
> foo






I was there too. That's such an awesome sight man. I love it.


----------



## TiMVP2

how many drunks did you see?

I saw 9032490285 243342 drunk people
9043501985104315409154389062 stoned people


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TiMVP2 said:


> how many drunks did you see?
> 
> I saw 9032490285 243342 drunk people
> 9043501985104315409154389062 stoned people


wow! There aren't even that many people on earth! We must have had tourists from other planets getting down with us tonight!


----------



## TiMVP2

Its true fooo

these weird people who danced in the back of a truck

oh wait

they are mexicans(dont give me **** bout this joke im hispanic to)


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

TiMVP2 said:


> how many drunks did you see?
> 
> I saw 9032490285 243342 drunk people
> 9043501985104315409154389062 stoned people






I couldn't tell. I bet people thought I was drunk the way I kept screaming at the top of my lungs.


----------



## TiMVP2

I saw some real stoners,kept getting out of there cars and talkin to everyone and danced,and wouldnt pull there pants up and rapped like crap.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

TiMVP2 said:


> I saw some real stoners,kept getting out of there cars and talkin to everyone and danced,and wouldnt pull there pants up and rapped like crap.




I saw a few people here and there like that, but for the most part it was just a bunch of excited people having a great time. I'm surprised my voice didn't go out.


----------



## TiMVP2

lol i diddnt lose it but it was a blast so many awesome people.

and sooooo much trafic


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

TiMVP2 said:


> lol i diddnt lose it but it was a blast so many awesome people.
> 
> and sooooo much trafic




Oh yeah, definitely. I feel sorry for the tourists and mostly the people staying in all of the hotels that we were driving by. They're probably saying "What the hell is wrong with these people?" :laugh:


----------



## TheRoc5

so what do yall have planned for this summer


----------



## TheRoc5

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Oh yeah, definitely. I feel sorry for the tourists and mostly the people staying in all of the hotels that we were driving by. They're probably saying "What the hell is wrong with these people?" :laugh:


lmao i wish i could of been there last night in SA, i was there in 03 championship and it was amazing, was it better, the same or worse(celebration)


----------



## TiMVP2

way better.


----------



## TheRoc5

ill be going to Sa tomrow till friday to visit family so i wont be able to post alot so just fyi


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

TheRoc5 said:


> ill be going to Sa tomrow till friday to visit family so i wont be able to post alot so just fyi




Ahh...you have family in SA. I guess that makes more sense as to why you are a Spurs fan.


----------



## TiMVP2

Are yall goin to the parade? I am.


----------



## TheRoc5

TiMVP2 said:


> Are yall goin to the parade? I am.


i dont no it might depend on what time i get in to sa


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

We got all caught up in the playoffs that we totally forgot about the progress of the spurs board, and now look where we are: 1,004 Threads/14,396 Posts
We're really coming along, guys. Let's keep going! :banana:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

TiMVP2 said:


> Are yall goin to the parade? I am.




If I wasn't working I would go. My family is going, and as a matter of fact, they have already left for the Riverwalk to eat, then stay for the parade.


----------



## TiMVP2

We are going in less then an hour for good parking.


----------



## XxMia_9xX

have fun u guys! i cant go for obvious reasons but i did wear my spurs wristband last thursday at grad night! i've been really busy so even if i haven't been here for a while i'm still supporting my spurs!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Should I buy a glowing username with my points? They look cool, but they cost 77,625 points each, and it's internet explorer only, which not many people use anymore, so not many people would see it anyways.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Did anyone else see Guth on like 10 minutes ago? I saw his name listed in the spurs board and in thread I just made, but he didn't post anywhere. Does that mean he's back already, or am I getting ahead of myself? :biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> Did anyone else see Guth on like 10 minutes ago? I saw his name listed in the spurs board and in thread I just made, but he didn't post anywhere. Does that mean he's back already, or am I getting ahead of myself? :biggrin:





I saw him as well. I'm 100% sure that if he had time to post, he would have.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I saw him as well. I'm 100% sure that if he had time to post, he would have.


 But didn't he say he wouldn't be back till the summer is over?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

So, has anybody gotten any championship gear? We've got a few pictures and a few shirts, but nothing major yet. 



I'm seriously thinking about putting down $65 and getting the package from the NBA store. I think a shirt, the season DVD, and something else comes along with it.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> So, has anybody gotten any championship gear? We've got a few pictures and a few shirts, but nothing major yet.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seriously thinking about putting down $65 and getting the package from the NBA store. I think a shirt, the season DVD, and something else comes along with it.


That actually doesn't sound like that bad of a deal, especially for one from the nba store.


----------



## TiMVP2

like last championsghip im getting a DVD(Last time at best buy Malik and Bowen would sign your DVDs we waited till 2 am to get our autographs.)


btw eva longoria was in a boat at the parade she was on the one with.....
You guessed it Mike Wilks!!

I think Parker was also on that one HAHAHA


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> That actually doesn't sound like that bad of a deal, especially for one from the nba store.





I'm stupid. The other thing that comes with it is the hat that all of the Spurs were wearing. That's the main reason I wanted to order that package.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I'm stupid. The other thing that comes with it is the hat that all of the Spurs were wearing. That's the main reason I wanted to order that package.


I didn't really like that hat at all, but I still think it's a good deal, considering it's from the nba store, which usually REALLY over prices everything. 

BTW, do you know what the video has? All it says is "The Spurs 2005 Championship video". Is it all of the championship, just the finals, just selected games, highlights of some of the game, or what?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Hey, Koko, since the seasons over I think we should have a Most Valuable Poster and a Rookie of the Year poll. For the poster of the season I think you should do another nomination thread first again, but for the newbie one I think you should include every spurs regular that started since last season ended (Like around June 2004).


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> BTW, do you know what the video has? All it says is "The Spurs 2005 Championship video". Is it all of the championship, just the finals, just selected games, highlights of some of the game, or what?





I don't know exactly, but I'm assuming that it goes over the whole season. I remember getting a video after the 98/99 season and it went over the whole season basically. Not every game of course, but the important games.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> Hey, Koko, since the seasons over I think we should have a poster of the season and newbie poster of the season. For the poster of the season I think you should do another nomination thread first again, but for the newbie one I think you should include every spurs regular that started since last season ended (Like around June 2004).





That's a good idea. 



By the way, where has texan been? He's been MIA for at least a few days now.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I don't know exactly, but I'm assuming that it goes over the whole season. I remember getting a video after the 98/99 season and it went over the whole season basically. Not every game of course, but the important games.


Well the movie says "2005 Championship" so I don't think it would have the season, but I guess it could.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> That's a good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, where has texan been? He's been MIA for at least a few days now.


Beets me. He posted after the spurs won, but that was the last I saw from him. That's why I asked you about the MVP and ROTY polls even though texan usually handled that stuff.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

So, Koko, when do you plan on making the polls? I'm not trying to pressure you into making them soon. I understand you've been really busy lately. I'm just curious...and I have nothing better to do :biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I have Wednesday night off and Thursday off, so that's when I'll get moving on this and on Mia's SM.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I have Wednesday night off and Thursday off, so that's when I'll get moving on this and on Mia's SM.


Cool. Let me know if there's anything I can do to help ya out. Since basketball's over and all my friends are out of town for the summer, I REALLY need something to do lol.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> Cool. Let me know if there's anything I can do to help ya out. Since basketball's over and all my friends are out of town for the summer, I REALLY need something to do lol.





How do you want to do this? Nomination thread, or do you want everyone to just throw down one name and the person who totals the most wins? I honestly think a nomination thread won't go over too well, because obviously there is some issues with people coming in and voting. 



Since you want to do this, help me out with some ideas and I can get this thing going.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> How do you want to do this? Nomination thread, or do you want everyone to just throw down one name and the person who totals the most wins? I honestly think a nomination thread won't go over too well, because obviously there is some issues with people coming in and voting.
> 
> 
> 
> Since you want to do this, help me out with some ideas and I can get this thing going.


I'd like to do it the same way we've been doing, but last time there were barely any people who came and nominated. So if you want, you could just choose like the top five 5 posters for the past year. Just don't forget to include yourself on the list if you do.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I have a question. How come some team forums have more stuff than the others? Like some have sub-forums and some don't, and some have links to bios of players on the teams and some don't. Looking around at the stuff other forums have, I've become quite jealous  lol


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> I have a question. How come some team forums have more stuff than the others? Like some have sub-forums and some don't, and some have links to bios of players on the teams and some don't. Looking around at the stuff other forums have, I've become quite jealous  lol



Well, I guess I missed the chance to link the player profiles when they were re-doing the site. I'll have to get in touch with an Admin to hook us up. As for the other sub-forums, all I know of is that the huge forums like Portland, Chicago, and Toronto have Off-Topic sub forums.


----------



## texan

Hey Guys!

I'm back. I've been in Port A for a while now, without a computer. Sorry I haven't been able to post in a while. I've been ecstatic since the Spurs won. I got a t-shirt and a hat for the Spurs championship stuff. I'll be back into my normal posting groove now that I'm back from vacation.


----------



## TheRoc5

i got back frm sa and im bak in houston but i saw devin brown and asked him if he was staying here this yr and he said yes so i was pretty happy plus i got an autograph :biggrin: man Sa spurs are everywhere i love it


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Damn, things were really slow without you two. Glad to have you both back.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Welcome back, guys! We really missed ya'll...kinda funny that you both came back on the same day though.


----------



## XxMia_9xX

ok well i've been busy and there's been so many days that i haven't been here and i'm going to palm springs for like 4 days. so koko, i still want my sm k? hahah  dont think that i dont 'cuz i haven't been around! no rush though i know u'r busy and stuff also...whenever u can is fine, since i wont be around much (temporarily)


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

It's coming Mia. It's coming. I want leave you hanging, so hopefully you're not doubting me. 


Has anyone seen the new movie War of the Worlds? Pretty bad *** special effects, and overall I thought it was a pretty damn good movie. Kind of weird ending, but overall a pretty awesome movie.


----------



## XxMia_9xX

i have been hearing so much stuff about war of the worlds and how it's soo good but i have never seen it! now i'm really eager to....


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> It's coming Mia. It's coming. I want leave you hanging, so hopefully you're not doubting me.
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen the new movie War of the Worlds? Pretty bad *** special effects, and overall I thought it was a pretty damn good movie. Kind of weird ending, but overall a pretty awesome movie.


I haven't seen it, but from the previews it does look pretty good.

Anyone watch Live 8? That was one bad *** concert. Bon Jovi, Jay-Z, Linkin Park, Def Leppard, U2, Pink Floyd, Green Day, Black Eyed Peyes. It was just awesome!


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> I haven't seen it, but from the previews it does look pretty good.
> 
> Anyone watch Live 8? That was one bad *** concert. Bon Jovi, Jay-Z, Linkin Park, Def Leppard, U2, Pink Floyd, Green Day, Black Eyed Peyes. It was just awesome!


kanye west


----------



## TheRoc5

(for people that play bball) fill in the blank
my gm is like__________ (nba player)
im just curoius to see who do yall relate to when you play. for my highschool team i use the picks a lot and tire out my oppent so they start trying to slow me down by tripping me. so i would say rip hamilton


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> (for people that play bball) fill in the blank
> my gm is like__________ (nba player)
> im just curoius to see who do yall relate to when you play. for my highschool team i use the picks a lot and tire out my oppent so they start trying to slow me down by tripping me. so i would say rip hamilton


hmm...I'm a better defender than I am at offense, and I shoot the three ball (usually at the corner) better than I can drive through the lane, and my free throws aren't very good at all. So I think I'm a Bruce Bowen type player. Except in a ratio between shooting and driving I'd drive more often then he would.


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> hmm...I'm a better defender than I am at offense, and I shoot the three ball (usually at the corner) better than I can drive through the lane, and my free throws aren't very good at all. So I think I'm a Bruce Bowen type player. Except in a ratio between shooting and driving I'd drive more often then he would.


lol me(rip) you(bowen) nice


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> kanye west


Ah, you saw it? If so, what was your favorite act? Personaly, I think Jay-Z and Linkin Park stole the show. Excluding the part where Jay-Z started singing the Big Pimpin chorus when they were suppose to be singing the Papercut chorus, and the part where Mike tripped over Jay-Z, It was a pretty bad *** preformance. Green Day's preformance would be next on my list (Even though I hate them). But it was damn awesome hearing them. Especially when they sang We Are the Champions. They sounded just like Queen. My dad even came rushing into the room cause he thought it was them :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Ah, you saw it? If so, what was your favorite act? Personaly, I think Jay-Z and Linkin Park stole the show. Excluding the part where Jay-Z started singing the Big Pimpin chorus when they were suppose to be singing the Papercut chorus, and the part where Mike tripped over Jay-Z, It was a pretty bad *** preformance. Green Day's preformance would be next on my list (Even though I hate them). But it was damn awesome hearing them. Especially when they sang We Are the Champions. They sounded just like Queen. My dad even came rushing into the room cause he thought it was them :biggrin:


my 2 fav rappers were my fav acts(j and kanye) but other then that i liked the girl on black eye peas i mean i liked the black eye peas preformance :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> my 2 fav rappers were my fav acts(j and kanye) but other then that i liked the girl on black eye peas i mean i liked the black eye peas preformance :biggrin:


lol. I didn't like the black eyed peas preforamnce. They sounded pretty horrible. But yeah, Fergie's pretty hott.

As for Kanye and Jay, Kenya was pretty good, but I'm suprised they didn't let Jay do any if his own songs. He only did the collision course stuff. I'm not complaining. It was awesome, but I'd also like to have seen Jay do his own songs.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Someone jacked all of my points. About 50,000 got taken from me.


----------



## XxMia_9xX

^  how do u jack points? well u can have mine i guess 'cuz i have no clue what to do with it. i dont even know how to use it... of course the only points i get is from posting so it's not much...


i watched live 8, pretty good performances but i didn't see all of it... i really like linkin park and jay-z... the ones i watched are alicia keys, joss stone, black eyed peas, simple plan, maraiah carey, dave matthews band and the rest i forgot, but it's pretty cool.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Someone jacked all of my points. About 50,000 got taken from me.


That sucks, Koko. I'll donate some to ya, and then I'm going straight to the bank so I don't get mine jacked aswell! 

Edit: Nevermind about donating some yo ya. It won't let me


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

TheRoc5 said:


> (for people that play bball) fill in the blank
> my gm is like__________ (nba player)
> im just curoius to see who do yall relate to when you play. for my highschool team i use the picks a lot and tire out my oppent so they start trying to slow me down by tripping me. so i would say rip hamilton



I used to be called Dirk all the time for several reasons. I went to a 2A school (Randolph), and I'm 6'4, so in comparison I was one of the taller players on the floor every game. Also, I played the PF position and was a pretty damn good shooter, and plus I sported the chin goatee and long hair that Dirk Nowitzki usually has. So yeah, I was always compared to Dirk.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> That sucks, Koko. I'll donate some to ya, and then I'm going straight to the bank so I don't get mine jacked aswell!
> 
> Edit: Nevermind about donating some yo ya. It won't let me




Nah, you don't have to donate. Appreciate the thought, but the points aren't that big of a deal. I know who jacked them from me, and that's what pisses me off more than anything.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Nah, you don't have to donate. Appreciate the thought, but the points aren't that big of a deal. I know who jacked them from me, and that's what pisses me off more than anything.


who was it?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> who was it?



Can't disclose it. It's no big deal, so I don't want to say who because I could probably get in trouble for it.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Can't disclose it. It's no big deal, so I don't want to say who because I could probably get in trouble for it.


I don't see why you would get in trouble for it, but alright. It's none of my business anyways. But if it's no big deal than why are you so pissed about it?


----------



## TheRoc5

so we got rip, bowen, and dirk im intrested to see whos texan


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> I don't see why you would get in trouble for it, but alright. It's none of my business anyways. But if it's no big deal than why are you so pissed about it?



Pissed is to harsh of a word. It doesn't bother me that much. Maybe annoyed is the better word.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Hey I was just repeating what you said.


----------



## TiMVP2

Im going to Port Aransas(sp?,its the beach) on tuesday I will be back on............................................. THURSDAY or..................................Friday.






lol i meant friday


----------



## TheRoc5

TiMVP2 said:


> Im going to Port Aransas(sp?,its the beach) on tuesday I will be back on............................................. THURSDAY or..................................Thursday.


well ill take a guess and say you wil be back on thursday lol have fun


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Has anybody seen the Andy Milininikikoksdsdscsac....I don't know show on MTV? It's so f'en stupid...but strangely adddicting. I'm watching it rite now and rainbow appeared (it wasn't raining so I don't know why) and so he goes to the end of it, which was only like 20 feet away. And at the end was this old guy in a lawn chair. Then he got all mad because rainbows suck but then the old gave him some hot candy and benguay or w/e and he got all happy and started rubbing the benguay all over his shirt....and now he's giving people balloons and telling them that he hates his life, and he has no soul and it's always raining in his mind and that he had sadness for breakfast....I'm sorry I had to tell you all about this, but the t.v. made me


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> Has anybody seen the Andy Milininikikoksdsdscsac....I don't know show on MTV? It's so f'en stupid...but strangely adddicting. I'm watching it rite now and rainbow appeared (it wasn't raining so I don't know why) and so he goes to the end of it, which was only like 20 feet away. And at the end was this old guy in a lawn chair. Then he got all mad because rainbows suck but then the old gave him some hot candy and benguay or w/e and he got all happy and started rubbing the benguay all over his shirt....and now he's giving people balloons and telling them that he hates his life, and he has no soul and it's always raining in his mind and that he had sadness for breakfast....I'm sorry I had to tell you all about this, but the t.v. made me



Well, I saw some commericials/promos for the show and it looked decent, but I haven't watched any of it. Actually, I take that back, I breifly watched one skit, and it was so horrible that I'll probably never watch it again.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Well, I saw some commericials/promos for the show and it looked decent, but I haven't watched any of it. Actually, I take that back, I breifly watched one skit, and it was so horrible that I'll probably never watch it again.


It is horrible. It's the worst show I've ever seen, but I just don't want to change it. In some odd, immature way it's entertaining even though it shouldn't be. I don't know why, but I like it even though I think it's stupid...I hope that made scense


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> It is horrible. It's the worst show I've ever seen, but I just don't want to change it. In some odd, immature way it's entertaining even though it shouldn't be. I don't know why, but I like it even though I think it's stupid...I hope that made scense



It makes perfect sense. I felt the same way about the Tom Green Show. It was just so stupid, but I couldn't stop watching it.


----------



## XxMia_9xX

i've never seen it or do i plan on watching it... i saw a little part of it though, a commercial. it was when he started eating chicken nuggets out of the a Pez like dispenser... i thought that was funny.


----------



## TiMVP2

TheRoc5 said:


> well ill take a guess and say you wil be back on thursday lol have fun



I meant or Friday lol


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> It is horrible. It's the worst show I've ever seen, but I just don't want to change it. In some odd, immature way it's entertaining even though it shouldn't be. I don't know why, but I like it even though I think it's stupid...I hope that made scense


i saw one or twos skits and it was my last lol, i dont usally watch mtv so ill prb never watch it againlol


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

XxMia_9xX said:


> i've never seen it or do i plan on watching it... i saw a little part of it though, a commercial. it was when he started eating chicken nuggets out of the a Pez like dispenser... i thought that was funny.


lol I saw that episode. One of the only two I saw. The only skit I actually thought was really funny was one of the ones last night where he pretended to be snoop dog cause everyone thought he looked like him for some reason. That was funny as hell :rofl:

Edit: Oh wait I take that back. There were a few others I thought were kinda funny. The one where his dog had telekenisis, and used his powers for "evil" :biggrin: And the one where him and some hispanic dude were rapping about pancakes. It was so bad it was funny, and they had to make a up word to rhym with syrup. Then afterwards they had a nice meal of pancakes and hyrup...hyrup lol


----------



## TiMVP2

Im goin to the beach tommorow i cannot wait.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TiMVP2 said:


> Im goin to the beach tommorow i cannot wait.


Me neither


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Me neither


guys we have a small board and we need every member to contribute, lets get along foget yalls argument yall had in the other board k?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> guys we have a small board and we need every member to contribute, lets get along foget yalls argument yall had in the other board k?


Quit being a Koko  It was just a joke.


----------



## TiMVP2

Fine I will goto hotel computer then!(If they have one )


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TiMVP2 said:


> Fine I will goto hotel computer then!(If they have one )


They usually don't. Most hotels have a cable where you can connect your laptop into so you can go online, but that cost alot of green.


----------



## TiMVP2

I dont have a laptop.

but im going to the beach with SEA-SHELS and FERRY RIDES and CRUISES and STARFISH and SAND and HOTELS and DOLPHINS and TEXAS.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TiMVP2 said:


> I dont have a laptop.
> 
> but im going to the beach with SEA-SHELS and FERRY RIDES and CRUISES and STARFISH and SAND and HOTELS and DOLPHINS and TEXAS.


Woah! You've got alot of wierd friends.

Where exactly is you're going again? I'm going to South Padre Island next month for the last week of summer. I've never been there before, but it's the 4th most popular place in america for spring break and summer vacation so I think it's pretty safe to assume it's bad ***


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen, have you been watching American Dad? It hasn't come on the last two weeks for some reason, but there's been about 4-5 new episodes since we last talked about it. I like it, but it still has aways to go to be on Family Guy status.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> ezealen, have you been watching American Dad? It hasn't come on the last two weeks for some reason, but there's been about 4-5 new episodes since we last talked about it. I like it, but it still has aways to go to be on Family Guy status.


It has gotten better lately, but it will never be as good as Family Guy. Infact, it still has a ways to go to even be a seperate cartoon to me really. They're just TOO much alike to me.


----------



## TheRoc5

lineofire was here but he didnt post anything, he is alive lol


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

TheRoc5 said:


> lineofire was here but he didnt post anything, he is alive lol


Him, Nephets, DaBobZ, mr_french, Guth.....the list goes on.


----------



## TheRoc5

:cheers:


KokoTheMonkey said:


> Him, Nephets, DaBobZ, mr_french, Guth.....the list goes on.


dabobz is here also wow 2 in one day :clap:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Him, Nephets, DaBobZ, mr_french, Guth.....the list goes on.


Don't forget texan. Lord knows where he went. We're also ganna be without TiMVP2 for a while, which may be more of a blessing than a missfortune :biggrin: lol j/k. Looks like it's just you me, TheRoc5, and Cloud(bunches of number and what not) for a while.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> Don't forget texan. Lord knows where he went. We're also ganna be without TiMVP2 for a while, which may be more of a blessing than a missfortune :biggrin: lol j/k. Looks like it's just you me, TheRoc5, and Cloud(bunches of number and what not) for a while.



Today has been pretty awesome though. There's been as many posts today probably as there has been in the last week combined.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Today has been pretty awesome though. There's been as many posts today probably as there has been in the last week combined.


Yeah. It's mainly that one thread about Oberto. A couple of non-spurs regulars are even posting in that thread.

OOH! I just noticed I'm in the double digits with rep!!!....but I didn't get any rep points....how's that work?


----------



## TiMVP2

Im back,im tan,im sunburned,I got to go in the water,and swimming was excellent.YO


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Hey, Koko, did you see the new Family Guy? Well, it wasn't really the new one, but the one before the new one. This was the first time they showed it on Adult Swim so it was the first time I saw it, because I keep forgetting to watch FOX on sundays. Anyways I wasn't paying attention to all of it, but the parts I did see were hilarious. So if you could actually fill me on some of the stuff that happened, that'd be great.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> Hey, Koko, did you see the new Family Guy? Well, it wasn't really the new one, but the one before the new one. This was the first time they showed it on Adult Swim so it was the first time I saw it, because I keep forgetting to watch FOX on sundays. Anyways I wasn't paying attention to all of it, but the parts I did see were hilarious. So if you could actually fill me on some of the stuff that happened, that'd be great.


So the one that was showed at 1:00AM instead of 1:30AM?


I'm assuming we're talking about the one where Meg and Loius go to Spring Break and Peter loses the house and becomes a fisherman right?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> So the one that was showed at 1:00AM instead of 1:30AM?
> 
> 
> I'm assuming we're talking about the one where Meg and Loius go to Spring Break and Peter loses the house and becomes a fisherman right?


Nah that's an old one. What I meant by the one before the newest one was that it was the second newest episode. The one where Peter finds out he's retarted, which explains alot lol.


----------



## TiMVP2

That was funny

petarted

he axed joe about being special and joe is only physicly speshal.


I am a gud speelr


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I didn't think the new episode was that funny at all. One of the weakest Family Guy's I've ever seen.


----------



## TiMVP2

WHAT???? You are smoking monkey but that tastes like cocoa!!!!!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I didn't think the new episode was that funny at all. One of the weakest Family Guy's I've ever seen.


The one where Brian goes on the bachelorette show? I didn't really like that one either.

But did you see the Petarted one? The parts I saw were pretty funny and I'd really like to know what happened in that one.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> But did you see the Petarted one? The parts I saw were pretty funny and I'd really like to know what happened in that one.




Yeah, that's the one I was talking about. I really didn't think it was funny at all. 


Let's see, it starts off with Peter winning a game of trivial pursuit because Lois gave him easy questions. Peter bragged about winning the game, and Brian suggested he take an IQ test to see if he was a genuios or not. Well, after he takes it that's how they find out he's retarded. He then goes around doing stupid stuff and getting away with it because he's retarded, and then he ends up burning his wife or something like that and his kids get taken away. 

There's usually at least one moment during Family Guy where they try to be funny and I sit there like "WTF?", but in this episode I did that at least 4-5 times. They tried to be funny, it wasn't, and of course they drag the same joke on and on and on. It wasn't so bad that I'll stop watching the show or anything, because I've really become a bandwagon fan of the show over the last 4-5 months.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Yeah, that's the one I was talking about. I really didn't think it was funny at all.


Oh well, when you said "the new one" I assumed you were actually talking about the new one :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

im no longer gonna be a free loader!!!!!!!!!! im gona pay to be a supporting member! but one problem lol how do i pay it koko?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

TheRoc5 said:


> im no longer gonna be a free loader!!!!!!!!!! im gona pay to be a supporting member! but one problem lol how do i pay it koko?




Good to hear! Go to this link and it will set you up. You do have a paypal account right?


http://web.basketballboards.net/forum/subscriptions.php?


----------



## TheRoc5

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Good to hear! Go to this link and it will set you up. You do have a paypal account right?
> 
> 
> its official im a supporting member


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

TheRoc5 said:


> KokoTheMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good to hear! Go to this link and it will set you up. You do have a paypal account right?
> 
> 
> its official im a supporting member
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome!
Click to expand...


----------



## TheRoc5

wheres texan


----------



## texan

I know I've been gone alot lately guys. My apologies. I've been working my *** off and spending much of my free time with friends. Hopefully I can get back into my routine posting, b/c I have missed yall alot.


----------



## TheRoc5

texan said:


> I know I've been gone alot lately guys. My apologies. I've been working my *** off and spending much of my free time with friends. Hopefully I can get back into my routine posting, b/c I have missed yall alot.


thats cool i understand where you work? jc and do you notice anything diffrent lol


----------



## TiMVP2

Kanye West is tight


----------



## texan

TheRoc5 said:


> thats cool i understand where you work? jc and do you notice anything diffrent lol



I work at a law office called DuBois, Bryant, Campbell & Schwarz. I'm an assistant/runner. And yeah, I see you are now a supporting member! Sweet


----------



## TheRoc5

i think this is a record for ezealen he usally lives on these boards more then me he hasnt been on here for what 2 or 3 days lol its gonna help me pass him up on the list of most post on the spurs board of course not ahead of koko but one poster at a time, 
koko can we get an update on that list and where the spurs fourm is ranked total
thnx


----------



## TheRoc5

TiMVP2 said:


> Kanye West is tight


no doubt


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> i think this is a record for ezealen he usally lives on these boards more then me he hasnt been on here for what 2 or 3 days lol i*ts gonna help me pass him up on the list of most post on the spurs board* of course not ahead of koko but one poster at a time,
> koko can we get an update on that list and where the spurs fourm is ranked total
> thnx


Don't count on it :wink:

Sorry guys. Stormin pretty hard down here. Had to keep my comp off.

BTW, TheRoc5, last time I checked I was pretty well ahead of Koko for post for the spurs forum. Oh yeah, and nice avatar :clap:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Does anyone have the Spurs championship DVD? There has been tons of hype and buzz about it recently, and we got it last night, and I finally watched it tonight. You absolutely have to get this, it's a great recap on the championship season.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> BTW, TheRoc5, last time I checked I was pretty well ahead of Koko for post for the spurs forum. Oh yeah, and nice avatar :clap:



Not that it matters too much to me, but since when?


Koko's posts in the Spurs forum as of 7/19: 2,619
ezealens' posts in the Spurs forum as of 7/19: 2,154


----------



## XxMia_9xX

i don't like kanye, he seems so arrogant... but that's just me. 


out of all my post together, probably 50% or more is in this forum! not that it matters 'cuz everyone else's post are so much more than mine... but it's a good percentage! ... i think


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

XxMia_9xX said:


> i don't like kanye, he seems so arrogant... but that's just me.


 So is Tony, but you still love him.

I'm not too in to Kanye, but that's because I'm not really into rap. I like Jay-Z alrite, but that's about it.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Not that it matters too much to me, but since when?
> 
> 
> Koko's posts in the Spurs forum as of 7/19: 2,619
> ezealens' posts in the Spurs forum as of 7/19: 2,154


My bad, Koko. But you won't be keeping that lead for long. You've been here more than a year longer than I have and I'm less than 500 post away from you. Not looking good for you, Koko


----------



## TheRoc5

how much do i have?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> how much do i have?


1,832 :clap: 
Keep it up!


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> 1,832 :clap:
> Keep it up!


thnx is that including my old idenity or just this one?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> thnx is that including my old idenity or just this one?


I don't know all of you're old identity so it's just this one. If giive me you're old one and I'll combine them together.


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> I don't know all of you're old identity so it's just this one. If giive me you're old one and I'll combine them together.


rocketshavespurs


----------



## TiMVP2

dang I like the spurs and has anyone saw charlie and the chocoalte factory?It was tite no doubt


----------



## TheRoc5

or its rocketsthathavespurs


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

TiMVP2 said:


> dang I like the spurs and has anyone saw charlie and the chocoalte factory?It was tite no doubt


Haven't seen it, and don't plan on seeing it. 


I still want to see Batman Begins.


----------



## TheRoc5

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Haven't seen it, and don't plan on seeing it.
> 
> 
> I still want to see Batman Begins.


that was a crazy movie, the best batman movie ever


----------



## TheRoc5

how can i check how many post everyone has in this fourm?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

TheRoc5 said:


> how can i check how many post everyone has in this fourm?



You go to search at the bar at the top of the screen, then scroll down and go to "advanced search". From there, you type the poster's name in and pick posts only in the Spurs forum.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> You go to search at the bar at the top of the screen, then scroll down and go to "advanced search". From there, you type the poster's name in and pick posts only in the Spurs forum.


Yep, but make sure you have the results set to show in posts instead of threads though, TheRoc5.


----------



## TheRoc5

i have 1924 total


----------



## XxMia_9xX

ezealen said:


> So is Tony, but you still love him.
> 
> I'm not too in to Kanye, but that's because I'm not really into rap. I like Jay-Z alrite, but that's about it.



SO????? hahah i hate arrogant people, but for some odd reason i still like tony! ohh well...


----------



## XxMia_9xX

Has anyone seen Wedding Crashers? if u haven't i completely suggest u do... the movie is hilarious! Vince VAughn and Owen Wilson played the characters perfectly. Rachel McAdams was great too, the girl from the notebook. u should all see it!


----------



## TheRoc5

XxMia_9xX said:


> SO????? hahah i hate arrogant people, but for some odd reason i still like tony! ohh well...


you like the way he looks lol


----------



## TheRoc5

XxMia_9xX said:


> Has anyone seen Wedding Crashers? if u haven't i completely suggest u do... the movie is hilarious! Vince VAughn and Owen Wilson played the characters perfectly. Rachel McAdams was great too, the girl from the notebook. u should all see it!


ya i saw it, it was funny, plus lots of hot girls. i thought the movie was just a bit to long but real funny


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Nice avatar, TheRoc5!


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Nice avatar, TheRoc5!


thnx, you wana join my club lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> thnx, you wana join my club lol


 ya sure, although I prefer Machine Shop, but Roc-a-fella alrite.


----------



## TheRoc5

any one no how to add to your libary on ipod. i have some new songs i wana put in from lw but im not sure how


----------



## TiMVP2

I wana join tha club.and anyone here about GTA being pulled from stores?that sucks


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

TiMVP2 said:


> I wana join tha club.and anyone here about GTA being pulled from stores?that sucks



Just the computer version or what? I have kind of briefly heard about what's going on with that, but not too much.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TiMVP2 said:


> I wana join tha club.and anyone here about GTA being pulled from stores?that sucks


That's just dumb. I've never played the game, but to ban it because of an extra that you have to do all this crap to unlock anyways is just stupid. It's an M rated game, meaning kids under 18 (I think 18) should not play it anyways. It's thier stupid fault if they get scarred for life or w/e, not rock star games.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Just the computer version or what? I have kind of briefly heard about what's going on with that, but not too much.


Nah, I heard that the coffee thing is in the ps2 version also.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

So it's being pulled from the shelves for every system?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> So it's being pulled from the shelves for every system?


Well, I don't know. This is the first time I've heard it was being pulled off the shelves. I only heard that it was getting a new rating (like X or something) but alot of stores do refuse to carry games with a rating higher than M so maybe.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Here's a link from USA Today that explains it pretty good. 


http://www.usatoday.com/tech/products/games/2005-07-20-gta-sex_x.htm


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

> The ESRB ruled that retailers had to change the game's rating from "M," which "may be suitable for persons ages 17 and older," to an "AO," which some stores refuse to carry.


 Woo! I was rite :banana: How often does that happen?


----------



## TiMVP2

:jawdrop: holy wowzers im going to the beach again tommorow but we will only be there for 1 day


----------



## TheRoc5

any of yall gona be an owener on kvfl. i got the texans and theres still 21 teams left


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> any of yall gona be an owener on kvfl. i got the texans and theres still 21 teams left


Nah, I don't really get that stuff. Too confusen for me. But congrats with getting the texans. I can't wait to see how well they preform this season.

Anyone see the new family guy last night? It was funny as hell. Definitely my favorite so far this season.


----------



## TheRoc5

timvp2 has the cowboys so looks like a rival eh? 
i just realized im assistant mod wow! :cheers: :clap: :banana: :biggrin:


----------



## TiMVP2

I will win


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> i just realized im assistant mod wow! :cheers: :clap: :banana: :biggrin:


lol, Koko forgot to tell ya? Well, congrats! If Texans gone any longer I think Koko should switch ya'll. No use having a mod that's never here.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> lol, Koko forgot to tell ya? Well, congrats! If Texans gone any longer I think Koko should switch ya'll. No use having a mod that's never here.



One doesn't rank over the other. TheRoc5 is an "Assistant" Mod because he's under 18, just like texan is. 


I didn't forget to tell TheRoc. Only the Admins have the ability to make a user a Mod, so I PM'ed one a few days ago and I woke up this morning and saw that he was made an Assistant Mod.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> One doesn't rank over the other. TheRoc5 is an "Assistant" Mod because he's under 18, just like texan is.
> 
> 
> I didn't forget to tell TheRoc. Only the Admins have the ability to make a user a Mod, so I PM'ed one a few days ago and I woke up this morning and saw that he was made an Assistant Mod.


Ah, I missunderstood the concept of assistant mod. My bad.


----------



## texan

I've been here the past couple days. Its just hard trying to post when you work 45 hours a week and then go out with friends a lot.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Hey, TheRoc5, have you checked out the white PSP? That thing's f'en slick. I'm really thinkin about getting one now, the white one atleast. It'll got great with the white DS and Revolution I'm plannen on getting :biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

texan said:


> I've been here the past couple days. Its just hard trying to post when you work 45 hours a week and then go out with friends a lot.



Damn, 45 hours is pretty ridiculous. You must be cashing in though.


----------



## TheRoc5

no i havent but im about to go to the store to day to put more money down on my 360 ill look at it there. sounds cool. i got a gm call midnight club 3


----------



## TheRoc5

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Damn, 45 hours is pretty ridiculous. You must be cashing in though.


those are some crazy hours, i have just been doing little things to help my dad. im tired though from freakin football camp. its so tireing and it hurts. i just cant wait till we start playing games. and then after that its the sport im good at bball, wich doesnt hurt to much lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> no i havent but im about to go to the store to day to put more money down on my 360 ill look at it there. sounds cool. i got a gm call midnight club 3


The white one's not out yet so you won't be able to see it at a store.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Hey, Koko, I asked you this a couple days ago but it got buried under all these other posts. Did you see the last episode of Family Guy? That was definitely my favorite one since the show came back. Since they brought it back it hasn't been as good as it use to be, but any more episodes like last weeks could really help it get back up there IMO.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> Hey, Koko, I asked you this a couple days ago but it got buried under all these other posts. Did you see the last episode of Family Guy? That was definitely my favorite one since the show came back. Since they brought it back it hasn't been as good as it use to be, but any more episodes like last weeks could really help it get back up there IMO.




Let's see, refresh my memory again? I know I watched it, but I don't remember it. 



Wait, was it the one where Lois became a Supermodel? I think that was it. If that was it, I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Let's see, refresh my memory again? I know I watched it, but I don't remember it.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, was it the one where Lois became a Supermodel? I think that was it. If that was it, I thought it was pretty good.


yeah that's it. And Brian had to work for stewy until he paid off his debt for stewy paying for his worm surgery. That's the part I really liked. I didn't care much for the louis becoming a super model part.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> yeah that's it. And Brian had to work for stewy until he paid off his debt for stewy paying for his worm surgery. That's the part I really liked. I didn't care much for the louis becoming a super model part.



I forgot about the Brian/Stewie part. That was pretty damn hilarious. 



I kind of hated the Stewie character when I first started watching Family Guy, but I think he's hilarious now.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I forgot about the Brian/Stewie part. That was pretty damn hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of hated the Stewie character when I first started watching Family Guy, but I think he's hilarious now.


I love stewie. Always have. But I hate that new high pictched, sympathetic thing they keep making him do now. Like when he was talking to Brian about his book a while back. It's not funny at all. It's just annoying.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> I love stewie. Always have. But I hate that new high pictched, sympathetic thing they keep making him do now. Like when he was talking to Brian about his book a while back. It's not funny at all. It's just annoying.



Well, I thought it was pretty funny. Yeah, it kind of dragged on, but it still cracked me up.


----------



## TheRoc5

i sent a pm to lineofire but he didnt respond, ill see him here every once in awhile but he never posts. 
any 1 see stealth? looks good i might see it tomrow or next weekend. i also want to see jessica simpson i mean dukes of hazzard lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Nah, I don't really wanna see either of those movies really. I may go see Charlie in the Chocolate Factory or War of the Worlds next weeks though.


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Nah, I don't really wanna see either of those movies really. I may go see Charlie in the Chocolate Factory or War of the Worlds next weeks though.


war of worlds was a real nice movie, lots of suspense also i would say weeding crashers is good.
hey ezealen like my icon lol


----------



## TiMVP2

ezealen said:


> Nah, I don't really wanna see either of those movies really. I may go see Charlie in the Chocolate Factory or War of the Worlds next weeks though.



Those are the only 2 movies I saw this summer :jawdrop:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> hey ezealen like my icon lol


What the hell is it?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TiMVP2 said:


> Those are the only 2 movies I saw this summer :jawdrop:


Were they good?


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> What the hell is it?


college drop out bear


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> college drop out bear


alrite then....

I wish I was able to buy a supporting membership. Then I could show you real avatars :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> alrite then....
> 
> I wish I was able to buy a supporting membership. Then I could show you real avatars :biggrin:


have you herd gold digger and the dimonds remix with jay-z


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> have you herd gold digger and the dimonds remix with jay-z


nah I haven't. Any way you could hook me up with it?

I'll hook you up with It's Going Down by the X-Ecutioners ft. Mike Shinoda and Chairman Haun, the best rap song eva! (In the music video, one of the X-Ecutioners is wearin a Duncan jersey :biggrin


----------



## TheRoc5

go to rocafella.com and you will see both there, now hook me up with the one your talkn about


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> go to rocafella.com and you will see both there, now hook me up with the one your talkn about


 Alrite. It's a pretty old song (1999) so it's really hard to find, infact (not counting the music video) I only have the demo version. If ya give me your email I could send you the demo version. Unless you want the music video instead. The songs better and you can see the duncan jersey guy but the size is alot bigger.


----------



## TiMVP2

Kanye West

Forever ever forever ever?


movies was aweosome


----------



## TheRoc5

koko i have been trying to find pics of the 05 championship for my avatar do you no where there are some


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

TheRoc5 said:


> koko i have been trying to find pics of the 05 championship for my avatar do you no where there are some



Well, I was looking for a picture of Bruce Bowen holding the trophy from this past season, so I looked around on NBA.com, and for some reason they have pictures for every playoff round except the NBA Finals. I know they had a ton of pictures up on the Spurs site for awhile, but I don't know where to find them. 


You could probably try ESPN.com, or you might even be able to find some on Google.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

That reminds me. Anyone seen what Mia's avatar is? I haven't seen her since Koko paid for her sm, so I'm curious about what she has it as. Although, I have an idea of what it is :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> That reminds me. Anyone seen what Mia's avatar is? I haven't seen her since Koko paid for her sm, so I'm curious about what she has it as. Although, I have an idea of what it is :biggrin:


i dont think she has one but if she does then its prob tony parker lol


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> That reminds me. Anyone seen what Mia's avatar is? I haven't seen her since Koko paid for her sm, so I'm curious about what she has it as. Although, I have an idea of what it is :biggrin:




I still haven't paid for it yet. Yes, I'm embarassed, but it makes me feel a little bit better since she hasn't been around as much.I honestly still have every intention to pay for her SM, and I even plan to do the same contest for the upcoming season. I had an issue with Pay Pal the one time I tried to pay for Mia's SM, and I haven't tried since.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I still haven't paid for it yet. Yes, I'm embarassed, but it makes me feel a little bit better since she hasn't been around as much.I honestly still have every intention to pay for her SM, and I even plan to do the same contest for the upcoming season. I had an issue with Pay Pal the one time I tried to pay for Mia's SM, and I haven't tried since.


oh yeah I forgot about that. Well, it let TheRoc5 use it so whatever was wrong might be fixed now.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> oh yeah I forgot about that. Well, it let TheRoc5 use it so whatever was wrong might be fixed now.



For me, pay pal was telling me something like the card I was trying to use was already registered. I honestly have no ****ing idea what that was supposed to mean. If it was already registered, why wasn't it letting me pay it?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Is that the same card you payed for your own membership? Cause maybe you can't pay for two memberships on the same site with the same card....for some stupid reason. Sorry that's the bet I can come up with.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> Is that the same card you payed for your own membership? Cause maybe you can't pay for two memberships on the same site with the same card....for some stupid reason. Sorry that's the bet I can come up with.



Maybe so. I asked Mods/Admins for help on this situation and no one ever responded. I guess I'll have to give it another try tonight.


----------



## TheRoc5

i just realized that this post count was on a evil number hopefully yall dont mind i add a number to it.

let me think of a topic hummmmmm whats yalls fav nfl team?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> i just realized that this post count was on a evil number hopefully yall dont mind i add a number to it.
> 
> let me think of a topic hummmmmm whats yalls fav nfl team?


Actually Koko already saved our mortal thread from the anti....post? Hmm...I wonder who it was that made that evil post in the first place?:devil2:

Oh and to your question:

Favorite Teams:
Dallas
Houston

Favorite Good Teams:
Tennessee
St. Louis


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Actually Koko already saved our mortal thread from the anti....post? Hmm...I wonder who it was that made that evil post in the first place?:devil2:
> 
> Oh and to your question:
> 
> Favorite Teams:
> Dallas
> Houston
> 
> Favorite Good Teams:
> Tennessee
> St. Louis


lmao at this whole post


----------



## TiMVP2

ezealen said:


> Actually Koko already saved our mortal thread from the anti....post? Hmm...I wonder who it was that made that evil post in the first place?:devil2:
> 
> Oh and to your question:
> 
> Favorite Teams:
> *Tennessee*
> 
> 
> Favorite Good Teams:
> *Dallas
> Houston*
> St. Louis



I fixed it for ya

Favorite teams:
Rams
Texans
Cowboys


----------



## TheRoc5

mine are texans and eagles


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TiMVP2 said:


> I fixed it for ya
> 
> Favorite teams:
> Rams
> Texans
> Cowboys


I love the Texans and the cowboys, but they suck. No use denying it. Houston has an excuse, they're very young. But the cowboys....they just suck. And as for the Titans, you've got to be kidding. The Titans kick ***!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> mine are texans and eagles


The eagles are my lakers of football. In other words, I can't stand them!


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> The eagles are my lakers of football. In other words, I can't stand them!


ya they have been in the news with so much drama and i dont like it, with first owens now westbrooke hopefully everything will work out


----------



## TheRoc5

why dont yall come and visit the texans board once in awhile, texan and i already do, lets get the board bigger and more fun


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> why dont yall come and visit the texans board once in awhile, texan and i already do, lets get the board bigger and more fun


Although I enjoy watching, I know didly about them. I prefer to just watch the games, and not get too involved with anything else about the NFL.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> ya they have been in the news with so much drama and i dont like it, with first owens now westbrooke hopefully everything will work out


That's not really what I meant. I meant, they're the team I hate the most in the NFL. Like the Lakers are the team I hate the most in the NBA.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I'm not a big football guy. Once I started working every Sunday, football went to the back of my mind, so although I root for the Cowboys, I'm not a diehard or anything of that sort. So, if I was going to go to the NFL forum, I would be in the Cowboys forum, not the Texans. I really don't care for the Texans at all.


----------



## TiMVP2

ezealen said:


> I love the Texans and the cowboys, but they suck. No use denying it. Houston has an excuse, they're very young. But the cowboys....they just suck. And as for the Titans, you've got to be kidding. The Titans kick ***!




Ferg??Henry??Glenn??Bledsoe??Rivera??Ware??Spears??

thats who we got and I dispise the eagles


----------



## TheRoc5

TiMVP2 said:


> Ferg??Henry??Glenn??Bledsoe??Rivera??Ware??Spears??
> 
> thats who we got and I dispise the eagles


How can you hate McNabb, and the texans will be good this yr, johnson carr and davis :banana:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TiMVP2 said:


> Ferg??Henry??Glenn??Bledsoe??Rivera??Ware??Spears??
> 
> thats who we got and I dispise the eagles


They have to actually win before the stop sucking. We'll just see how the upcoming season goes.


----------



## TiMVP2

ill bet you u cash we go at least 8-8


----------



## TheRoc5

3 things

1. please do the survey every1
2.ill bet you timvp2 ucash that texans will have a better record then dallas
3.all are welcome at my new personal fourm


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> 3 things
> 
> 1. please do the survey every1
> 2.ill bet you timvp2 ucash that texans will have a better record then dallas
> 3.all are welcome at my new personal fourm


1. What's so huge about the surveys? And why do we need a stickied thread just to link to the forum for them? Just curious.
2. That could very well happen. Both teams should do fairly well this year, but I think the Texans will do better. I say the Texans will go 10-6 and the Cowboys will be 9-7. Hopefully, I'm rite cause that could give them both a pretty good shot at making it to the playoffs.
3. I'll check it out rite now.


BTW, everyone. Don't forget to check out the new EaZy points games. Up to ten people can win the mini game and one lucky person could win 200,000 in the main game. Just be sure to fill everything out before the spurs 2005-2006 season begins.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

It is with a heavy heart that I am to inform you all that after today I won't be able to post for little a while. I'll be in South Padre Island till Tuesday!!!:banana: So ya'll will just have to find a way to manage without me for the next couple of days. It'll be tough, but I know ya'll can do it. lol


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> It is with a heavy heart that I am to inform you all that after today I won't be able to post for little a while. I'll be in South Padre Island till Tuesday!!!:banana: So ya'll will just have to find a way to manage without me for the next couple of days. It'll be tough, but I know ya'll can do it. lol




Have fun, and be safe. When does school start for you, the 22nd?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Have fun, and be safe. When does school start for you, the 22nd?


Thanks Koko, and yeah the 22nd. Ganna be a sophomore :biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Damn, talk about a last minute vacation... 


A last minute vacation is better than no vacation though.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Damn, talk about a last minute vacation...
> 
> 
> A last minute vacation is better than no vacation though.


You had no vacation? That sucks. Believe me I know. This is the first real vacation I've ever had. And the reason we're going so late is because my Mom had classes all this summer and is finally graduating and getting he bachelor tomorrow. :clap: So it's really the only time we could go this summer. But that's cool. Less tourists :biggrin: Alrite, well talk to ya in a couple of days.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Honestly, I really have never went on vacation. The closest thing to one would probably be when I played AAU ball and traveled to Las Vegas, but aside from that renting a cabin at Canyon Lake is about the only vacation I have gone on. It's all good though, I'm not trying to be a whiny ***** about it, because it really doesn't bother me that much. 

Anywho, sorry for the rant, but have fun and "enjoy yo-self" like Rick James would say.


----------



## TheRoc5

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Honestly, I really have never went on vacation. The closest thing to one would probably be when I played AAU ball and traveled to Las Vegas, but aside from that renting a cabin at Canyon Lake is about the only vacation I have gone on. It's all good though, I'm not trying to be a whiny ***** about it, because it really doesn't bother me that much.
> 
> Anywho, sorry for the rant, but have fun and "enjoy yo-self" like Rick James would say.


man that realy sucks, i dont go on vaction to much either execpt to SA and north carolina every 2 yrs but still never realy been on vaction

ezealen you havent started school yet you suck. i have been in school since last wendsday, o wel i better have summer vaction first lol


----------



## TheRoc5

just want to say congrats to every 1 on our 1600th post were catching up to the rockets keep it up guys


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

TheRoc5 said:


> just want to say congrats to every 1 on our 1600th post were catching up to the rockets keep it up guys



Just saw that. Awesome! The upcoming season should be our biggest ever.


----------



## XxMia_9xX

so i'm gonna start school next week! i'm a college girl now! woo hoo! hahah (sarcasm) i'm not at all excited though.... just 'cuz i've only had like a month and half of summer and i don't like school!


----------



## TheRoc5

XxMia_9xX said:


> so i'm gonna start school next week! i'm a college girl now! woo hoo! hahah (sarcasm) i'm not at all excited though.... just 'cuz i've only had like a month and half of summer and i don't like school!


where you going to school


----------



## texan

Just got back from Germany for 8 days! Sorry(cuz i think I forgot to tell yalll). I found out a week in advance I'd be going, so I was really rushed that week. I'm back now and I'll be here. I know I've been on and off all summer long, but now that school starts, I'll be posting regularly again. 

Texan


----------



## TheRoc5

texan said:


> Just got back from Germany for 8 days! Sorry(cuz i think I forgot to tell yalll). I found out a week in advance I'd be going, so I was really rushed that week. I'm back now and I'll be here. I know I've been on and off all summer long, but now that school starts, I'll be posting regularly again.
> 
> Texan


lucky, you went to germany. how was it?


----------



## XxMia_9xX

> where you going to school



i'm not going anywhere cool 'cuz i dont know what my major will be so i didn't appply to any UC and stuff... i'm just going to cal-state long beach. close to home, still around the same area, i'd still be w/ some high school friends... so yeah.


----------



## XxMia_9xX

> Just got back from Germany for 8 days! Sorry(cuz i think I forgot to tell yalll). I found out a week in advance I'd be going, so I was really rushed that week. I'm back now and I'll be here. I know I've been on and off all summer long, but now that school starts, I'll be posting regularly again.
> 
> Texan



that's cool! one of my to-do list before i get married and become old and stuff is to like travel europe and go to japan! so texan going to germany is pretty cool!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I HAVE RETURNED!!!! Start the fireworks, and dance like :banana:'s!!!


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> I HAVE RETURNED!!!! Start the fireworks, and dance like :banana:'s!!!


how was your vacation


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> how was your vacation


It was pretty sweet, but I got a huge sunburn on my back and shoulders. It stings like mother!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> I HAVE RETURNED!!!! Start the fireworks, and dance like :banana:'s!!!



That was pretty fast. Have a good time?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I said I'd be back in a couple of days. Yeah it was great.


----------



## texan

TheRoc5 said:


> lucky, you went to germany. how was it?



Very fun. Especially if you are at all interested in history. I got to see so many historical places from WWII and old East Germany. I was thrilled. I got to see Checkpoint Charlie, the Brandenburg Tor, the Reichstag and soo many other things. I also got to do some beer drinking, and even if you aren't a drinker, I recommend trying German beer if you go over there.(Legal age is 14 or 15 there.)

Anyways glad to be back!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

We have some Simpsons fans here right? Season 6 was finally released recently, and it's a must have if you are a Simpsons fan. 



My favorite episodes from it are Lisa on Ice (Lisa and Bart play hockey), and Homie the Clown (Homer becomes a clown).


----------



## TheRoc5

man i love the simpsons and i want this but im broke from madden, owell this is prob the next thing i buy


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I'm a huge simpsons fan, but I'm broke aswell. I'll have a couple hundred after labor day, but I'm saving that for an ipod.


----------



## XxMia_9xX

i never became a simpsons fan.... when i was little I wasn't allow to watch it because my parents said it's not suitable for kids. i was jelous of my cousins when they watch it and i have to leave! aww poor me! hahah but yeah i think that's the reason y i never got into it...


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Speaking of the Simpsons, I was just watching the one where Homer thinks he only has 24 hours to live cause he thought he ate poison, and I never noticed this before, but towards the end when Homer's listening to "The Good Book on Tape" the guy on the tape says something like "I love the San Antonio Spurs and I think they're ganna go all the way this year. So all you who bet on the NBA, I think you should go with them". I thought that was pretty cool :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Speaking of the Simpsons, I was just watching the one where Homer thinks he only has 24 hours to live cause he thought he ate poison, and I never noticed this before, but towards the end when Homer's listening to "The Good Book on Tape" the guy on the tape says something like "I love the San Antonio Spurs and I think they're ganna go all the way this year. So all you who bet on the NBA, I think you should go with them". I thought that was pretty cool :biggrin:


LOL THATS funny i didnt even realize that when i saw it


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> LOL THATS funny i didnt even realize that when i saw it


I didn't notice it the first time I saw it either. Does anyone know what year that episode's from? Koko?


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> I didn't notice it the first time I saw it either. Does anyone know what year that episode's from? Koko?


ill try to find it, i have nothing better to do, oh by the way madden 06 is greatttttttttttttttttttttttt!


----------



## TheRoc5

do you know the episodes name?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Nevermind. I found it myself. It's called One Fish, Two Fish, Blowfish, Blue Fish, and it's original air date was January 24, 1991...hmm...looks like the simpsons were wrong.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> Speaking of the Simpsons, I was just watching the one where Homer thinks he only has 24 hours to live cause he thought he ate poison, and I never noticed this before, but towards the end when Homer's listening to "The Good Book on Tape" the guy on the tape says something like "I love the San Antonio Spurs and I think they're ganna go all the way this year. So all you who bet on the NBA, I think you should go with them". I thought that was pretty cool :biggrin:



Oh yeah, I had forgotten about that. That's one of the few times you'll ever hear the Spurs mentioned on a sitcom.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> Nevermind. I found it myself. It's called One Fish, Two Fish, Blowfish, Blue Fish, and it's original air date was January 24, 1991...hmm...looks like the simpsons were wrong.



You didn't think that was a new episode, did you?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> You didn't think that was a new episode, did you?


No. I've seen it numerous times before. I just never noticed that part. What makes you think I was under that impression?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Oh yeah, I had forgotten about that. That's one of the few times you'll ever hear the Spurs mentioned on a sitcom.


That's not entirely true. The spurs were mentioned numerous times on Seinfeild due to the Knicks/Spurs Finals in 99, and they're mentioned in almost every episode of Brothers Garcia (cause it took place in S.A.)


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> No. I've seen it numerous times before. I just never noticed that part. What makes you think I was under that impression?



You said the Simpsons were wrong since the episode originally aired in 1991 or whatever.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> You said the Simpsons were wrong since the episode originally aired in 1991 or whatever.


Yeah. The Spurs didn't go all the way that year did they?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> That's not entirely true. The spurs were mentioned numerous times on Seinfeild due to the Knicks/Spurs Finals in 99, and they're mentioned in almost every episode of Brothers Garcia (cause it took place in S.A.)



I heard them mentioned once on Seinfeld, one of the first episodes. You are mistaken about them being mentioned in 1999, because the series finale was on May 14, 1998, about a year before the Spurs won their first title.


As for Brothers Garcia, I don't know what the hell that is.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I heard them mentioned once on Seinfeld, one of the first episodes. You are mistaken about them being mentioned in 1999, because the series finale was on May 14, 1998, about a year before the Spurs won their first title.
> 
> 
> As for Brothers Garcia, I don't know what the hell that is.


Hmm..you're rite. Well, if you want to be technical the last episode first aired on 11/25/2004, but some people wouldn't really call it an episode. I guess I was under the impression that it was during the finals since they seemed to mention the spurs alot. I remember two distinctly. In one, I believe it was Jerry, pulled a note out of a jacket and it read the score to spurs/knicks game. In the other Jerry and some other guy got free tickets to a Knicks game inwhich they were playing the spurs, and got slaughtered :biggrin:!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

The only Spurs reference I have ever heard on Seinfeld is when Jerry scribbles a note down in the middle of the night, and since he can't read what he wrote, he shows it to some herbalist and he says something like "Cleveland 114, San Antonio 109".


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> The only Spurs reference I have ever heard on Seinfeld is when Jerry scribbles a note down in the middle of the night, and since he can't read what he wrote, he shows it to some herbalist and he says something like "Cleveland 114, San Antonio 109".


Yeah that's the note thing Iwas reffering too. There was also the episode where Jerry and some guy went to a Spurs/Knicks game, and I'm pretty sure there were more but I can't remember them rite now.

BTW, don't worry about brother's garcia. It was a really stupid show on nickleodeon that got cancled after a couple of seasons. The only cools parts about it were that it was practicly the only show to ever take place in san antonio, and when it premiered nickleodeon did some special at the river walk.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Everyone who wants to know who Mike Shinoda is, the guy I've been talking about nonstop for like a month now, well a song from his new album has been leaked and I'd like to share it ya'll. Those worried that it may be illegal, don't worry. Mike doesn't care. Infact, this is what he had to say about it:


> i didn't put the song up on that site. i don't know who they are! but i guess what's really important is that you guys are getting a preview of the album. i'll be sure to give you more info on the record soon...


 Just note that the song is from his hip-hop side project, Fort Minor. They're like a rap group Mike started. They also feature..well...Mike gives a shout out to everyone (well, the ones in this song atleast) in the group at the end of the song so click the title of the song down there and check it out.

Remember The Name 
"It's just 
10% luck,
20% skill,
15% concentrated power of will,
5% pleasure,
50% pain,
And 100% reason to Remember The Name!"


----------



## XxMia_9xX

mike shinoda is gonna have his own album? isn't he the guy from linkin park?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

mmhmm. Chester's making a solo album too, and thier DJ is making a film, and yet they still plan to have new music by the end of next year.


----------



## TheRoc5

sry i havent posted in a couple days i was help droping my sister off at college but im back now


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Well, welcome back then. What college is she going to?

BTW, check the song a couple post up there:biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Well, welcome back then. What college is she going to?
> 
> BTW, check the song a couple post up there:biggrin:


Texas Tech, wow so they plan to have solo careers and still be in the band, thats what destinys child did and now look at them, they broke up.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

What are you talking about? Destiny's Child is still together. Anyways Both of thier album's (chester's and mike's) are only one time deals. Infact, they already got some stuff down for thier new album, and plan to have it out by next fall. Anyways, did you listen to the song?


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> What are you talking about? Destiny's Child is still together. Anyways Both of thier album's (chester's and mike's) are only one time deals. Infact, they already got some stuff down for thier new album, and plan to have it out by next fall. Anyways, did you listen to the song?


you didnt know destinys child is calling it quites, there all going on solo careers and stuff but ill listen to the song now


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I know they did the solo thing before, but last I saw they were still together. I mean, they just came out with an album and I saw them preform together at live 8, which was only a month ago.

Anyways, how you like the song? Mike, Ryu, and Tak are awesome together IMO


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Speaking of groups splitting up and going solo, what's up with Outkast? I thought they were supposed to make another as Outkast instead of solo albums. Outkast is one of my favorite groups and I haven't heard anything about them making a new album.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

In honor of my banana dance posts, I have decided to make the banana dance club! Since this really doesn't have anything to do with the spurs, and it shouldn't get much more than like three members I decided to just put it here. I won't be putting the banana club in my signature, atleast not now since the Ginobili club is taking enough room already. What this club does is: Anyone who wants to join just post here and pick one of the colors of bananas you can use from the [More] section of the icons. And whenever something really good happens you can start a banana dance by including your colored banana in your post. And when you see that someone has started a banana dance you can join in by including your banana in your post aswell! Doesn't this sound like fun!?!!? No?! Shut up! It does too!! Anyways. It's first come first servy thingy here. So if you want to join then do so fast before all the bananas are gone because there's only a certain amount of colors!....that shouldn't be a problem cause I can't think of too many people who'd want to join.... I'm automaticly the yellow one since that's the original, just so ya know.

Anyways here's a list of dancing bananas...and retarted peppers:
* ezealen-:banana: Koko-:wbanana: TheRoc5-:rbanana: Pimped Out-:bbanana: green- :gbanana: violet- :vbanana: retardo the pepper- :dpepper:*


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Sign me up for the ****** banana.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

:eek8: ...ya...ya wanna join? Alrite then...


----------



## Pimped Out

can i have blue?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

sure thing


----------



## TheRoc5

i got the red one


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Too bad! You get retardo! Nah, I'm j/k. Red one it is.


----------



## DaBobZ

Can I have the peper (retardo whatsoever) one?

:dpepper:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Sure thing, retardo.


----------



## texan

Anyone in here pay attention to/watch baseball?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

texan said:


> Anyone in here pay attention to/watch baseball?




Most definitely.


----------



## texan

One of the most suprising things for me this season(other than the Astros) is how good of a season Griffey is having. He is hitting .298 with 32 HRs and 89 RBIs. He's no longer the defensive force he once was, but I never honestly expected this from him after so many injuries.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

texan said:


> One of the most suprising things for me this season(other than the Astros) is how good of a season Griffey is having. He is hitting .298 with 32 HRs and 89 RBIs. He's no longer the defensive force he once was, but I never honestly expected this from him after so many injuries.



He's been awesome this season. Been a long time coming, but hopefully he can stay healthy for the remainder of his career.


I think the biggest surprise of the season is the White Sox pretty easily. I thought they would be a .500 team, but they have had one of the best records in the league all season long.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Anyone currently watching the MTV VMA's? What guest star, preformance, and award are you waiting for the most? Here's my list:

Guest Star: Mike Shinoda of course :biggrin: 
Preformance: Green Day, aslong as they don't play American Idiot. God I can't stand that song.
Award: Veiwer's Choice. To me that's the most important award. I'm probably only saying that cuz LP won last year though :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

man you realy in love with linkn park lol kanye all the way


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> man you realy in love with linkn park lol kanye all the way


How can you tell? :biggrin: lol

BTW, M. Shinoda and little John are doing the scores for the show. Like just now when D Wade and Jessica Alba took the stage they played the opening to Remember the Name:biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Hey, TheRoc5, check it:








It's Fort Minor (some of them) and Jay-Z :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Hey, TheRoc5, check it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Fort Minor (some of them) and Jay-Z :biggrin:


whats that?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> whats that?


what's what? Where they're at? It's a VMA after party


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

How's school going for everybody so far?


----------



## TheRoc5

its alright for me, i miss playing pick up ball at the courts or the y, instead im now doing football wating till basketball season starts, i met this fine girl and we have just started going out so i guess all in all its going well.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

It's alrite. High school's ahelluvalot better for sophomore's than freshmen. Can't say I'm not looking forward to this three day weekend though :biggrin: 

Which reminds me. I've gada go outa town to Austin this weekend to reff in a soccer tourni so I won't be able to post here from friday through monday.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

TheRoc5 said:


> nstead im now doing football wating till basketball season starts



Ahh yes, I remember those days. I played at a small 2A school, so we couldn't get started with the basketball season until the football season was over. I've always rooted for my school and still do, but I wanted them to lose as soon as possible when they got in the playoffs.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I'm gone for a couple of days and you all let the board die!!! What's goin on, guys? (This isn't directed to you, Koko)


----------



## XxMia_9xX

has anyone else been watching tennis besides me?


i cannot believe blake loss! i watched the first two sets and until the score was 3-3 in the third.. so i left assuming that blake would win... then i get home and finds out he loss! i was so sad! i like agassi but i was cheering for blake all the way... sooo dissappointing.... anyway i'm happy for agassi.... go andre! beat ginepri and especially federer ( assuming federer beats hewitt)...


----------



## DaBobZ

I've been watching the US Open as well. Agassi was huge !
Too bad Federer is what he is: untouchable


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I've been watching it breifly. Tennis is actually really exciting once you get into it.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Tennis is one of the sports I don't follow too much. When I do hear/see tennis though, it seems like Federer is winning every damn time.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Hey, Koko, I think it might be time to do another of those missing posters thread. Texan, Guth, LineOFire, and Nephets haven't been on in quite a while.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> Hey, Koko, I think it might be time to do another of those missing posters thread. Texan, Guth, LineOFire, and Nephets haven't been on in quite a while.


Hopefully that's just because of the offseason. Nephets has been gone a long, long time, as well as LineOFire and mr_french, but texan and Guth have been around.


----------



## TheRoc5

o im back frm my school 3 day feild trip it was great. but now time to get back to posting :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Anyone checked the revolution controller? The design could use some modifications, but the concept is pure brilliance. I really can't wait to try it out.


----------



## texan

I'm surely not missing. You may not see me or notice my presence, but I am on this board every day making sure everything is in order. I have messed up hours with school, work and homework so I usually post at really late hours. Nevertheless, I'm still here. I may not be posting as frequently but that can hardly classify me as "missing".


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Wow, did anyone see the new episodes of Family Guy and American Dad? Damn, that might have been the funniest hour of TV I have ever seen. Both were absolutely hilarious. Now I wish I would have TIVO'ed them, but hopefully Cartoon Network will re-air them. 

On another note, sorry if I haven't been around as much lately, but I've had to designate less time to the site recently because my free moments are very limited.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Wow, did anyone see the new episodes of Family Guy and American Dad? Damn, that might have been the funniest hour of TV I have ever seen. Both were absolutely hilarious. Now I wish I would have TIVO'ed them, but hopefully Cartoon Network will re-air them.


Nah...I missed it...and you're really making me feel worse about it


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> Nah...I missed it...and you're really making me feel worse about it



You've got to catch them on Adult Swim then. That was most definitely the funniest episode of American Dad they have made, and Family Guy was pretty damn hilarious as well, especially towards the end. Knowing Fox though, they will be re-airing those episodes in prime time probably in a matter of weeks.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> You've got to catch them on Adult Swim then. That was most definitely the funniest episode of American Dad they have made, and Family Guy was pretty damn hilarious as well, especially towards the end. Knowing Fox though, they will be re-airing those episodes in prime time probably in a matter of weeks.


If you find out when they'll be re-airing on any station, tell me please.

So how bout them cowboys? They totally blew it, man. Up 13-0 with less than a quarter remaining....pathetic :dead:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

How about them Cowboys? Colossal choke job. There probably wasn't a more frustrating outcome possible as what happened. The Cowboys were going for a shutout and complete dominance, and the next thing you know the Cowboys are the ones with their heads down in disgust on the sideline.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> How about them Cowboys? Colossal choke job. There probably wasn't a more frustrating outcome possible as what happened. The Cowboys were going for a shutout and complete dominance, and the next thing you know the Cowboys are the ones with their heads down in disgust on the sideline.


I feel this way about the spurs alot, but it's that much more frustrating with the cowboys since every game matters so much more when you only have 16 of them as apposed to 82.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> I feel this way about the spurs alot, but it's that much more frustrating with the cowboys since every game matters so much more when you only have 16 of them as apposed to 82.


For me, I'm about 10 times a Spurs fan as a Cowboys fan, mostly because I have to work every Sunday, so I don't get to see their games anymore. They are still "my" team though, it's just I don't get even close to being upset with the Cowboys as I do the Spurs. That's especially weird since the Cowboys are the team that's always struggling and the Spurs are always winning.


----------



## TheRoc5

im wish i could post right now but now i have to go from a evacuation, ritas gonnna his my home hopefully nothing to bad will hapen, i just hope and wish yall the best. God bless all of yall and hope to talk to you soon. GO SPURS GO


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> im wish i could post right now but now i have to go from a evacuation, ritas gonnna his my home hopefully nothing to bad will hapen, i just hope and wish yall the best. God bless all of yall and hope to talk to you soon. GO SPURS GO


Where is it that you live again? I hope everything's ganna be alrite for ya. God bless.


----------



## TheRoc5

im headed to SA from houston


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

TheRoc5 said:


> im wish i could post right now but now i have to go from a evacuation, ritas gonnna his my home hopefully nothing to bad will hapen, i just hope and wish yall the best. God bless all of yall and hope to talk to you soon. GO SPURS GO



That's some scary stuff, so I hope and wish you the best. You know, we only know each other through this message board, but as sappy and as soft as it sounds, I hope you and your family are safe, same goes for everyone who may or may not be effected by these damn hurricanes.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Hey ezealen, did you catch the new episode of American Dad on Adult Swim last night? I know this sounds stupid, but I was surprised that I've never seen it before, because I thought Adult Swim's definition of "new" was that it was new to them. I never saw the episode they aired on Thursday on Fox, so that has me wondering now. Anywho, another very good episode. American Dad has really taken off as a great show now IMO.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Hey ezealen, did you catch the new episode of American Dad on Adult Swim last night? I know this sounds stupid, but I was surprised that I've never seen it before, because I thought Adult Swim's definition of "new" was that it was new to them. I never saw the episode they aired on Thursday on Fox, so that has me wondering now. Anywho, another very good episode. American Dad has really taken off as a great show now IMO.


I didn't really understand some of your post, but describe the episode to me so I can tell ya if I've seen it. 

Even if this episode was it's best yet, I would never call a great show. I don't hate it. I actually enjoy it, but it's way too much like Family Guy and I want something new. Yeah, Family Guy is one of the greatest shows ever created, but I don't want to watch 50 T.V. shows that are almost identical.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> I didn't really understand some of your post, but describe the episode to me so I can tell ya if I've seen it.


Adult Swim aired an episode of American Dad I've never seen before. I enjoyed it. 






> Even if this episode was it's best yet, I would never call a great show. I don't hate it. I actually enjoy it, but it's way too much like Family Guy and I want something new. Yeah, Family Guy is one of the greatest shows ever created, but I don't want to watch 50 T.V. shows that are almost identical.


50 identical TV shows? Whatever. There's similar humor, but to me the shows aren't so alike that it turns me away. I think if you never even knew that the same guy produced both shows that you would even think they were that similar.


----------



## DaBobZ

I've seen on TV Houston is a no man's land right now... scary images...

Good luck to all of you in Texas and hopefully it won't be as bad as predicted last week... fingers crossed.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Adult Swim aired an episode of American Dad I've never seen before. I enjoyed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50 identical TV shows? Whatever. There's similar humor, but to me the shows aren't so alike that it turns me away. I think if you never even knew that the same guy produced both shows that you would even think they were that similar.


If I didn't know the same guy made the show I wouldn't watch it period. I'd be too pissed that he'd have stolen a brilliant show. The families are nearly identical. Just change Stewy into a fish and Brian into a gay alien and there you go. I mean, even the fathers' bosses are nearly identical. I'm not saying it's not a good show. I'm just saying it's not a new show. 

BTW, you still haven't told me what happened in that episode.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

DaBobZ said:


> I've seen on TV Houston is a no man's land right now... scary images...
> 
> Good luck to all of you in Texas and hopefully it won't be as bad as predicted last week... fingers crossed.


Well, the worst is over thankfully, and it wasn't anywhere near as bad as predicted. They were first planning on making a new category, category 6, for this hurricane; but it quickly diminished into a category 3 before it hit the shore and now it's no more than a tropical storm. I'm even more worried about New Orleans now though. What the heck are they ganna do with it now?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

How bout them Cowboys?!?!!?!? :banana:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> The families are nearly identical. Just change Stewy into a fish and Brian into a gay alien and there you go. I mean, even the fathers' bosses are nearly identical. I'm not saying it's not a good show. I'm just saying it's not a new show.



And where do you think Family Guy got it's foundation of characters? Let's see, Homer (Peter), Marge (Louis), Bart (Chris), Lisa (Meg), and Maggie (Stewie). Add the capability to talk to Santa's Little Helper, and then you have Brian. Yes, those characters aren't all that similar, but neither are Family Guy's and American Dad's. I don't want to get all technical with this, but some of the arguments you have made seem to apply closely to the Simpsons and Family Guy shows as well. 

Plus, watch American Dad and Family Guy back to back. It's the same type of humor, but it's not the same exact show. If you think Family Guy and American Dad are close, I suggest you sit back and think about how close the Simpsons and Family Guy are, then ask yourself why you don't dislike Family Guy for being close to the Simpsons. Again, I don't want to get all technical, but after watching American Dad and Family Guy, it isn't the same show, but both are damn funny. 



> BTW, you still haven't told me what happened in that episode.



Basically, Stan's son (Steve?) starts learning about Sex Education in school, and when Stan hears about this he decides to teach his son about it himself. Stan tells his son that the master...fill in the rest yourself is evil, and that he should never do it. Turns out that Stan gets a wound on his special guy area, and he's given cream to rub on his burn in his special guy area. Next thing you know, Stan starts doing the very thing he told his son that was evil, and Steve catches his Dad doing it. Pretty funny episode.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> How bout them Cowboys?!?!!?!? :banana:


Oh boy, a win over the lowly 49ers. The Cowboys have a ways to go before they can compete for a playoff spot. I think they will lose next week to the Raiders.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Oh boy, a win over the lowly 49ers. The Cowboys have a ways to go before they can compete for a playoff spot. I think they will lose next week to the Raiders.


Why you so pessimistic all the time, Koko? Every game matters, especially ones where you come from behind and win it at the last second. I seem to remember a certain monkey celebrating the spurs double OT victory over the Clippers, the lowly clippers. As for the Raiders, it'll definitely be their toughest game yet, but I think they can take them. Hopefully they do, cause we have to face the Giants and the Eagles next.

BTW, why does it say you're a mod in this forum again? Is it cause TheRoc5 won't be here for a while and Texan's presence is hardly even noticed now?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> Why you so pessimistic all the time, Koko? Every game matters, especially ones where you come from behind and win it at the last second. I seem to remember a certain monkey celebrating the spurs double OT victory over the Clippers, the lowly clippers.


Tim Duncan wasn't in there against the Clippers. As far as I know, the Cowboys weren't missing any single player who's value is comparable to Tim Duncan, so there is quite a bit of difference in that. Hey, a win is a win, and in football that's even more true since there is so few games, so it's good that they won. I like to have high expectations for the teams I root for though, so I was mildly disappointed they didn't beat the crap out of the 49ers. 



> BTW, why does it say you're a mod in this forum again? Is it cause TheRoc5 won't be here for a while and Texan's presence is hardly even noticed now?


I noticed that as well, but I think that just shows the forums I have Mod power over as the Southwest Division CM. My name is listed as a Mod under all of the Southwest forums, so no, that doesn't mean TheRoc or texan are being booted.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I didn't mean I thought they weren't ganna be mods anymore. I didn't say that either. I just thought it might have been a temporary thing until we got one of our mods back on here more frequently.

BTW, I saw an episode of American Dad a couple of days ago where the Dad finds out his son was a loser. Was that the one you were talking about?


----------



## Pimped Out

ive only watched american dad twice and both times it happened to be the same episode. the odds have gotta be agaisnt that. it was the one where he gets persian neighbors and his son joins the scouts. it was a pretty funny idea, and the dad was funny. sadly, every other character sucks.

and i was looking at the cowboys stats and bledsoe had 2 fumbles in week 2 but 3 of them were recovered?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> BTW, I saw an episode of American Dad a couple of days ago where the Dad finds out his son was a loser. Was that the one you were talking about?



That was the newest episode I believe, but I don't think that's the one I mentioned.


----------



## TheRoc5

im back,and alive praise God. ill be posting when i get home frm school


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

TheRoc5 said:


> im back,and alive praise God. ill be posting when i get home frm school


Good to hear. Welcome back!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> im back,and alive praise God. ill be posting when i get home frm school


That's good to hear. How's the damage in your area?


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> That's good to hear. How's the damage in your area?


mine aint bad at all but my grandmas house is tore up and she still doesnt have electricity, theres lots of places where its destroyed but my side of houston is clean


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> mine aint bad at all but my grandmas house is tore up and she still doesnt have electricity, theres lots of places where its destroyed but my side of houston is clean


That's good to hear about yourself. But that sucks for your grandma. Atleast she's alrite though. I wish ya'll the best.

BTW, how was your stay in S.A.?:biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> That's good to hear about yourself. But that sucks for your grandma. Atleast she's alrite though. I wish ya'll the best.
> 
> BTW, how was your stay in S.A.?:biggrin:


great as usaly that city is just patriotic for the spurs all the time, its so beutiful lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> great as usaly that city is just patriotic for the spurs all the time, its so beutiful lol


Yeah S.A rocks. Sadly, I can't say the same for Houston. No dis to you though. It's just too hot for me, and I can't stand those damn Mosquitoes :curse: 

BTW, Check this link 

You can check out the first three singles for Fort Minor's "The Rising Tied", two of them featuring Styles of Beyond (Not sure if you're familiar with them, but they're pretty damn good)


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

So fellow San Antonians, ya'll enjoying the weather?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> So fellow San Antonians, ya'll enjoying the weather?



I'm not a fan of cold weather, but it's sort of refreshing to get a cool day every now and then, especially at night when it's all cold. I can do without the drizzling and rain, but temperatures in the 60's-70's is just almost perfect.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Sorry for being absent the past few days, my time is becoming pretty limited as of late. I'll be more active over the next couple days.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Sorry for being absent the past few days, my time is becoming pretty limited as of late. I'll be more active over the next couple days.


Eh, you didn't miss much.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> Eh, you didn't miss much.




We went over 17,000 posts as a forum :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> We went over 17,000 posts as a forum :clap: :clap: :clap:


Wow. It's been so slow lately I hadn't noticed.

BTW, I think you can get interests in the bank thingy here. I'm pretty sure cause I put 200,000 in the bank before I started the EaZy points game, and now I have over 700,000 in there. Too bad hardly anyone signed-up for the game. The winnings would be ALOT larger now.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> Wow. It's been so slow lately I hadn't noticed.
> 
> BTW, I think you can get interests in the bank thingy here. I'm pretty sure cause I put 200,000 in the bank before I started the EaZy points game, and now I have over 700,000 in there. Too bad hardly anyone signed-up for the game. The winnings would be ALOT larger now.



Damn, you just refreshed my mind that I had points in the banks all this time, so I went to check how many and it turns out I have 488728.48 points in the bank. Can you believe that? Hot damn.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Damn, you just refreshed my mind that I had points in the banks all this time, so I went to check how many and it turns out I have 488728.48 points in the bank. Can you believe that? Hot damn.


Too bad it's not real money, eh? Atleast we'll be some of the biggest betters this season :cheers:


----------



## Pnack

wheres the bank...r u talkin about the rpg thing bank?


----------



## kamego

My GM Draft is getting ready to start. We have 3 teams left and one of which is the Spurs. I can't believe no one took them yet but thats a differant story. If your interested you can check it out at this link or PM Me.

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=204780

Thanks


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I really like your new avatar, Koko.

Manu looks like he's like 7'6 or something though


----------



## Pnack

haha yea i never noticed that he towers over duncan


----------



## TheRoc5

any one no how to get pics that you have on your comp on here, long time ago we were gonna put pics of us on here but i never had a pick till now.


----------



## Pimped Out

TheRoc5 said:


> any one no how to get pics that you have on your comp on here, long time ago we were gonna put pics of us on here but i never had a pick till now.


when you are posting a message, scroll down to "additional options" and click "manage attachments." or you can find another site to upload it to and link to it the same way you do all pics.


----------



## TheRoc5

koko did u recently have a bday?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KobeBryant08 said:


> wheres the bank...r u talkin about the rpg thing bank?


I don't know what that is but the one I'm talking about is in the store. On the top of this page, click the "store" drop down button, and under uShop Menu select bank.


----------



## Pnack

ohhh ok yea found it haha...wuts that rpg thing does anyone even use that??


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KobeBryant08 said:


> ohhh ok yea found it haha...wuts that rpg thing does anyone even use that??


I'm sure someone does...I've no clue why, but there's gada be someone.


----------



## Pnack

they should make it like a basketball rpg so u can like work up ur stats for like shooting and defense and stuff...that would be a lot cooler


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

TheRoc5 said:


> koko did u recently have a bday?



September 25th.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KobeBryant08 said:


> they should make it like a basketball rpg so u can like work up ur stats for like shooting and defense and stuff...that would be a lot cooler


 Kinda like those fantasy sports games, but instead of being a manager your an actual player? That doesn't too bad. And members of the site could get together and form a team and ****. That'd be pretty cool. I'd play it. Maybe you should take this up with one of the mods.

Oh, and happy be-lated birthday, Koko. You're bday is one day after my best friend's.


----------



## Pimped Out

does fsn san antonio show rockets game during the season or just spur games?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Pimped Out said:


> does fsn san antonio show rockets game during the season or just spur games?


I'm pretty sure they show Dallas and Houston games aswell....atleast their home games or something. I'm not too sure honestly. Can I ask why you're askin?


----------



## Pimped Out

this is my first year in austin and we get san antonio over here. they havent shown any of our preseason games yet and was wondering if the would pick it up during the season.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Pimped Out said:


> this is my first year in austin and we get san antonio over here. they havent shown any of our preseason games yet and was wondering if the would pick it up during the season.


Well, most people in Austin are Spurs fans due to Austin being closer to San Antonio. So you'll probably get more Spurs games than anything there, but they only showed two Spurs pre-season (I believe it was two) games here, and one was an add-on charity game showed nationaly. So I don't think what pre-season games they showed can be any indication of what regular season games they'll show.


----------



## Pimped Out

on the rocket schedule, 2 games were suppose to be played on fsnsw but those games only get shown on fsn houston, not here. the fsn here is listed as "san antonio" so i get all the same games y'all do on it. even the rockets first regular season game which will be shown on fsn in houston, isnt on the schedule here. i know on ocassion though they show houston stuff because i saw the astros when i came here but that may be because they are the closest baseball team.

oh well, guess ill just have to become a spurs fan


----------



## Pimped Out

to everyone in texas and over 18:
vote no on proposition 2 (banning gay marriages and civil unions)


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Pimped Out said:


> to everyone in texas and over 18:
> vote no on proposition 2 (banning gay marriages and civil unions)



Yep, I agree with this. I don't really "support" gay marriages either, but I certainly don't believe the government has any right to tell anyone who they can and can't marry.


----------



## TheRoc5

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Yep, I agree with this. I don't really "support" gay marriages either, but I certainly don't believe the government has any right to tell anyone who they can and can't marry.


ditto but im not 18


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Personally, I don't have a problem with gays, but I am against gay marriages. I don't want America to end up as the next Saddam and Gamara. But I'm not 18 either so it don't matter.

Hey, TheRoc5, you ganna be there when Kanye hits H-town?


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Personally, I don't have a problem with gays, but I am against gay marriages. I don't want America to end up as the next Saddam and Gamara. But I'm not 18 either so it don't matter.
> 
> Hey, TheRoc5, you ganna be there when Kanye hits H-town?


im tryn so hard, i almost got enough money but i also now have to find tickets, i hope he doesnt wait another yr to drop an album. i can wait 6 months though.

Ez you tryn out for bball this yr?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> im tryn so hard, i almost got enough money but i also now have to find tickets, i hope he doesnt wait another yr to drop an album. i can wait 6 months though.
> 
> Ez you tryn out for bball this yr?


Good luck with that. I've never been to a concert before, but I plan on going to my first latter this month when The Fall Brawl hits S.A. I'm mainly going to see P.O.D., there new album is going to be so freakin awesome! But Staind and Taproot is an extra plus. I've also got to start saving up. I get my pay check sunday and I should have enough for two tickets by then, but I'm aiming for three.

As for basketball, I planned to, but tryouts were last week and I was sick  Hopefully I can make it next year.


----------



## XxMia_9xX

uhh my stupid laptop is broken so no computer for me... hopefully i can get it fix soon... but yeah in case anyone wonders i'm not gonna be hanging around a lot...

ez- debut is like a quincenera, but it's for filipinos when they're eighteen, i'm part of the court so yeah it takes a lot of time and effort.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

XxMia_9xX said:


> uhh my stupid laptop is broken so no computer for me... hopefully i can get it fix soon... but yeah in case anyone wonders i'm not gonna be hanging around a lot...
> 
> ez- debut is like a quincenera, but it's for filipinos when they're eighteen, i'm part of the court so yeah it takes a lot of time and effort.


Oh. I asked that such a long time ago I didn't know what you were saying at first :biggrin: 

BTW, TheRoc5, I heard Kanye hits up there on the 25th. That true? Cuz that's the same day P.O.D. and Staind hit here :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

WOOOH! I'm playin Madden 06 DS and I got my team to the superbowl and it was all tied up with only 30 seconds left but I made a stupid mistake and let the colts make a touch down giving me only 14 seconds do something. I got to the fordy on the kick-off return but I only had three seconds left, enough for one play. I didn't think I'd get anywhere so I just threw up a hail marry, which never works for me, but this time it did!!!! Sorry, I've been home sick and bored all day, so any ounce of excitement for me rite now means alot :biggrin: OT time!


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> WOOOH! I'm playin Madden 06 DS and I got my team to the superbowl and it was all tied up with only 30 seconds left but I made a stupid mistake and let the colts make a touch down giving me only 14 seconds do something. I got to the fordy on the kick-off return but I only had three seconds left, enough for one play. I didn't think I'd get anywhere so I just threw up a hail marry, which never works for me, but this time it did!!!! Sorry, I've been home sick and bored all day, so any ounce of excitement for me rite now means alot :biggrin: OT time!


wow congrats, keep me updated lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> wow congrats, keep me updated lol


Just ran 43 yards for a TD in the second OT! This beats my old favorite moment of playing Madden, which was also on 06. Damn I love this game. You got Madden 06 rite? What's your favorite moment from playing it?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I wish I had the attention span to stick with a sports video game and actually finish off a season. I've bought nearly every single NBA Live ever made and every MVP/Triple Play, but I never finish playing a season. I get tired of it after a month or so and don't play it any more.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I wish I had the attention span to stick with a sports video game and actually finish off a season. I've bought nearly every single NBA Live ever made and every MVP/Triple Play, but I never finish playing a season. I get tired of it after a month or so and don't play it any more.


Simulate your games, that's what I do, besides the really important ones like If I need to win a game to make the finals/playoffs/world series/etc. or games during the finals/playoffs/world series/etc. I did like three seasons today doing that :biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> Simulate your games, that's what I do, besides the really important ones like If I need to win a game to make the finals/playoffs/world series/etc. or games during the finals/playoffs/world series/etc. I did like three seasons today doing that :biggrin:



It's getting harder and harder with every new game that comes out. It seriously takes 2-3 hours just to simulate one season in NBA Live, and in MVP it takes practically a whole freakin day to simulate a season.


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Just ran 43 yards for a TD in the second OT! This beats my old favorite moment of playing Madden, which was also on 06. Damn I love this game. You got Madden 06 rite? What's your favorite moment from playing it?


down by 15 pts in a regulare season gm with about 2 min to play. i had a bad kick off return and it looked like i lost then i ran the ball to see wat could happen. davis ran it for a td. then i did an onside kick got the ball back then with seconds to spare i passed a td into the inzone. with zero seconds on the clock i decieded to go for it and went for a 2 pt conversion, i got it and won! i beat the colts to lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> down by 15 pts in a regulare season gm with about 2 min to play. i had a bad kick off return and it looked like i lost then i ran the ball to see wat could happen. davis ran it for a td. then i did an onside kick got the ball back then with seconds to spare i passed a td into the inzone. with zero seconds on the clock i decieded to go for it and went for a 2 pt conversion, i got it and won! i beat the colts to lol


That's awesome. I can never get onside kicks to work rite for me, especially with this really weird way they have you kick on the DS. In the 05 one they had it like the consoles did, but now I gada use the touch screen. It's also hard to make FG's longer than 30 yards now too :curse:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> It's getting harder and harder with every new game that comes out. It seriously takes 2-3 hours just to simulate one season in NBA Live, and in MVP it takes practically a whole freakin day to simulate a season.


What? It takes me like 5 to 20 minutes, depending if I care on the season or not :biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> What? It takes me like 5 to 20 minutes, depending if I care on the season or not :biggrin:



Well, it's because of all the added features both games have. In MVP, you have to deal with 3 minor league teams, an unlimited amount of injuries, and even stuff like player happiness. In the long haul, simulating a season is pretty exhuastive. NBA Live used to not be that way, but now they have added scouts, assitant coaches, and that damn annoying PDA stuff that makes simulating a season very exhaustive as well.


----------



## TheRoc5

Any one wana join my new fan club lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

You know I'm down.


----------



## TheRoc5

lineofire was on here today, hope that means hes gonna post in tomrows gm lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> lineofire was on here today, hope that means hes gonna post in tomrows gm lol


He was also on yesterday. Didn't post though.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

*HOW BOUT THEM COWBOYS?!?!* :banana:


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> *HOW BOUT THEM COWBOYS?!?!* :banana:


im a eagles fan


----------



## tigerlady97

If anyone if interested in finding out what the patches are that Tim Duncan has been wearing,
go here: http://www.lifewave.com/castillo

Let me know if you have any questions. These things are amazing!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> im a eagles fan


aren't you a cowboys fan aswell?


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> aren't you a cowboys fan aswell?


no texans


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

oh, well, you suck then


----------



## Kel Varnsen

hi everyone. been away for quite some time now, but how sweet wasn't it to beat the pistons.

how do we feel about the new season? i have to say i'm very optimistic. the roster/squad is terrific and what depth!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Where's everybody at? This place is a ghost town.


----------



## texan

HS Varsity basketball kills your freetime


----------



## TheRoc5

texan said:


> HS Varsity basketball kills your freetime


ditto
but ima try to be here more


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Been there, done that guys. I'm not asking for 15 posts per day, just one or two a day at least, or when you do have a chance, provide some feedback or something.


----------



## DaBobZ

My ghost is gone and here am I :eek8:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone, and if you are traveling be safe.


----------



## TheRoc5

yes happy turkey day....and up comming christmas holidays


----------



## TheRoc5

one more time how can i put my pic of my self on here(just got a camera)


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Click post a reply, then scroll down and find "Manage Attachments".


----------



## TheRoc5

we gotta a tourny tomrow in conroe and we gotta leave the school at 6 am... fun... realy it is. ill update yall tomrow tonight


----------



## TheRoc5

MERRY CHRISTMAS
what did yall get for christmas
i got a parker cameo XL
some TS
IPOD Shuffle
itunes card
XBox 360 games(kameo,need for speed, madden)
Rocawear shirt
sean john shirt
tmacs

now let me not get so caught up to forget to say happy BDAY JESUS


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I got some video games for my DS, Xbox, and Gamecube, and I got a new basketball and pump, but by far my favorite gift was an ipod nano. It was a real pain at first since it'll take stuff from itunes, but now I love it. I just downloaded some ebooks and sports podcasts for it. It's pretty freakin awesome.


----------



## TheRoc5

Happy new year guys!!!! lets post our new years resolutions here!
1. try to gain a closer releshionship with God
2.be more christ like
3.witness when im supposed to
4.watch every single game for the rest of the season now possible with dvr or what ever its called(its my dad)
5.have something like 15 and 15 against my former team wich we play them thursday

thats pretty much it, a little bit of everything...


----------



## Pimped Out

my lame resolution:
bump my gpa to a 3.5 so i dont lose my scholarship. wish me luck, ill need it.


----------



## TheRoc5

Pimped Out said:


> my lame resolution:
> bump my gpa to a 3.5 so i dont lose my scholarship. wish me luck, ill need it.


lol where you going?


----------



## Pimped Out

TheRoc5 said:


> lol where you going?


ut


----------



## TiMVP2

i like ur sig,cuz it quotes a paul wall song and say vince young

\m/\m/

hornz


----------



## Pimped Out

any of you guys want to be the general manager of my virtual basketball league. My team is the san antonio spurs, and you can help me decide who to draft as well as show up to some of the later rounds of the drafts when i cant make it.

if you want to know what the league is, check here: http://basketballboards.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=141


----------



## TheRoc5

Pimped Out said:


> any of you guys want to be the general manager of my virtual basketball league. My team is the san antonio spurs, and you can help me decide who to draft as well as show up to some of the later rounds of the drafts when i cant make it.
> 
> if you want to know what the league is, check here: http://basketballboards.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=141


ill be your gm and ill help you trade all your good players for my not so good players to my team the warriors lol


----------



## Pimped Out

TheRoc5 said:


> ill be your gm and ill help you trade all your good players for my not so good players to my team the warriors lol


new rule in regards to theroc trying to be my gm: bite me.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

How bout that Vince Young? 4th and 6, down 38-33 with 23 seconds left in the 4th; runs it in for the TD. He's ganna make one helluva playa in the NFL :yes:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Vince Young did whatever the hell he wanted to in that game. If he wanted the 10 yard pass, it was there. If he wanted the 10 yard run, it was there. Anything he wanted anytime he wanted it. I don't think he has much to prove in college anymore, but he does know that he'll have an extremely good shot at another championship next year.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Who's the richest member on the site?! EZ is!!! 

Just checked out the richest member list and saw the richest guy had only 2 mil. Then I went and checked the bank and saw I had more than double that! I took two mil out so I can be on the top of the list and I still have 3 more mil in the bank :biggrin: I'd spread the wealth with my fellow spurs fans, but again, I can't donate anymore


----------



## Pimped Out

ezealen said:


> Who's the richest member on the site?! EZ is!!!
> 
> Just checked out the richest member list and saw the richest guy had only 2 mil. Then I went and checked the bank and saw I had more than double that! I took two mil out so I can be on the top of the list and I still have 3 more mil in the bank :biggrin: I'd spread the wealth with my fellow spurs fans, but again, I can't donate anymore


4 million doesnt make you the richest member here. i saw someone just the other day win 2.5 million on a vbookie event. that dude had at least 5 mil after that bet. i think the richest people would be admins, you can just give themselves as money points as they want. may not have it all, but they have a secret infinite supply.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Pimped Out said:


> 4 million doesnt make you the richest member here. i saw someone just the other day win 2.5 million on a vbookie event. that dude had at least 5 mil after that bet. i think the richest people would be admins, you can just give themselves as money points as they want. may not have it all, but they have a secret infinite supply.


It doesn't work that way. Check out the richest member section and you'll see the richest member has 3 mil. Now other people may have more in the bank, but that doesn't show up on the list.

BTW, I would have 5 mil altogether but that *** Petey stole my ****** points!!! Look at this:



> Petey	01-14-2006	04:56 AM	0%	4077721.00	4105499.00	ezealen	Success!


*****!


----------



## Pimped Out

ezealen said:


> It doesn't work that way. Check out the richest member section and you'll see the richest member has 3 mil. Now other people may have more in the bank, but that doesn't show up on the list.
> 
> BTW, I would have 5 mil altogether but that *** Petey stole my ****** points!!! Look at this:
> 
> 
> *****!


laugh out ****ing loud


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Pimped Out said:


> laugh out ****ing loud


I went on a steeling rampage on his ***. I loss more than I gained, and I loss about 400 rep (went from level 15 to 11) but he also loss almost a mil and that's all I care about now :curse: I'd continue to steel from him but the store rain out of that "item".

I also invested 500,000 in the spurs game tomorrow. All they have to do is win by atleast 2 points then I got an easy 500k back, but it's still ganna take a while to get back ontop. But from now on I'm keeping all my points in the bank!


----------



## Pimped Out

ezealen said:


> I went on a steeling rampage on his ***. I loss more than I gained, and I loss about 400 rep (went from level 15 to 11) but he also loss almost a mil and that's all I care about now :curse: I'd continue to steel from him but the store rain out of that "item".
> 
> I also invested 500,000 in the spurs game tomorrow. All they have to do is win by atleast 2 points then I got an easy 500k back, but it's still ganna take a while to get back ontop. But from now on I'm keeping all my points in the bank!


wow im glad i didnt steal points from you. i even repped you. please dont get angry at me. im scared.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Pimped Out said:


> wow im glad i didnt steal points from you. i even repped you. please dont get angry at me. im scared.


lol don't worry. I actually wanted to give most of it to my fellow spurs fans but they recently made it to where only paying members can donate points. But now I never can give them thanks to Petey :curse:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Hey, TheRoc, now that the DS basicly owns the PSP do you plan on getting one anytime soon? I'd love to play Metroid Hunters/Mario Kart with ya online.


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Hey, TheRoc, now that the DS basicly owns the PSP do you plan on getting one anytime soon? I'd love to play Metroid Hunters/Mario Kart with ya online.


im turning 17 in a couple weeks and im getting a job soon after bball season so i guess if i got a little extra doe i might pick one up.. but ez xbox 360 owns all video games ever made


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> im turning 17 in a couple weeks and im getting a job soon after bball season so i guess if i got a little extra doe i might pick one up.. but ez xbox 360 owns all video games ever made


Waiting to see what E3 brings before I buy another console. If the Rev comes out before the 360 recieves a price drop I'm ganna get the Rev first.

BTW, happy early birthday! When's your bday? Cause mine's also coming up soon.


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Waiting to see what E3 brings before I buy another console. If the Rev comes out before the 360 recieves a price drop I'm ganna get the Rev first.
> 
> BTW, happy early birthday! When's your bday? Cause mine's also coming up soon.


its feb 4 when is yours


----------



## TheRoc5

what do you guys think of my kvbl team so far
im the warriors 
pg.kinght/duhon 
sg.D.Jones/d.Brown
sf.manu/d.brown
pf.amare/thomas
c.chandler/deke mutombo
i still have 3-5 more guys to pick up but so far so good.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> its feb 4 when is yours


feb 23. That means you're a year and 19 days older than me, yet I'm 16 years and 9 days more mature than you


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Hey TheRoc, you're christian right? And you love rap right? Well, I got the perfect match for you. Check out P.O.D.'s Testify. It doesn't hit shelves till the 24th but you can check it out on MTV's The Leak. 

Christian Rap that's actually good :eek8:


----------



## TiMVP2

POD sucks.
srry but they are rock
u like rock rap????

go listen to limp biscuit


----------



## Pimped Out

TiMVP2 said:


> POD sucks.
> srry but they are rock
> u like rock rap????
> 
> go listen to limp biscuit


limp biscuit and limp bizkit are 2 VERY different things. i suggest you try the first one. this is not a suggestion to go look up what it is because that is very inappropriate for this site.


a little more than a year and roc wont be a pinko anymore


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Hey TheRoc, you're christian right? And you love rap right? Well, I got the perfect match for you. Check out P.O.D.'s Testify. It doesn't hit shelves till the 24th but you can check it out on MTV's The Leak.
> 
> Christian Rap that's actually good :eek8:


lol ya i love God and rap so sounds like a nice combo. ima go right now and listen to it and post what i think after words


----------



## TheRoc5

Pimped Out said:


> limp biscuit and limp bizkit are 2 VERY different things. i suggest you try the first one. this is not a suggestion to go look up what it is because that is very inappropriate for this site.
> 
> *
> a little more than a year and roc wont be a pinko anymore*


i know its great lol pinko aint got nuthin on me in 1yr and 16 days!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TiMVP2 said:


> POD sucks.
> srry but they are rock
> u like rock rap????
> 
> go listen to limp biscuit


LMAO! Says the man who likes to listens to "limp biscuits" :rofl:

If you mean limp bizkit than no, they suck hard man. 
Now P.O.D., they're the **** and no, they are not rock. They're a combo of raggae, rap, and nu-metal.

Here's a little line perfect for you and your Limp Bizket

"Dem test me crew, but dem can't get with this 
Dem all the same, talking wickedness
Your styles been played, and I'm already sick of it 
Them so ridiculous, them so ridiculous"


Oh and Roc, check out these particularily: Streanght of My Life, Goodbye For Now, If You Could See Me Now, On the Grind, Sounds Like War, Lights Out and Roots in Stereo.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Here's a little list of duties for making the game thread:

1. Koko (Since he's the mod and king of the spurs thread)
2. TheRoc (Since he's the other mod)
3. EZ (Since I'm about the most frequent non-mod poster here)
4. Anyone else who wants to make it (Which isn't that many of you)

So say if Koko's not able to make it he should post that either here or in the last game thread. Then the duty would fall to TheRoc, but if he's not able to do he should post it somewhere too. Then it would be my responsibility. But if I'm not able to do it than I'll not say anything inorder to get my revenge :clown: J/k I'll post it somewhere, although the people left who are willing to do it isn't many. Is this ok with you all? I don't mean to offend anyone, but I remember when we'd have game threads up even 2 days in advance, but these last two game threads came up after the games themselves even started.


----------



## TiMVP2

I love Taco Cabana
And I love San Antonio
nawsty nawf west
Zachry MS
I live by a shell
The Alamo is downtown
I went downtown to celebrate when we won and som black dude was running around sayin **** detroit,and sum ******* did a donut in his truck,and another drunk dude was dancing in the pickup and ****,and another dude pushed the gass and went realy fast,so if we had window up then the gass would come out.

98.5The Beat
I actualy once won a 3-6 mafia cd from them


----------



## TheRoc5

ya ez sry boubt that again koko doesnt warm me if hes not going to be there either so i just have to wing it as well. but i will be there for tomrows game and for now on i will pm if i can not attend it. i love that your posting alot again


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> ya ez sry boubt that again koko doesnt warm me if hes not going to be there either so i just have to wing it as well. but i will be there for tomrows game and for now on i will pm if i can not attend it. i love that your posting alot again


Ok. PMs are probably best. That way we're sure to get it. I just hope Koko does this too....infact where is Koko. He hasn't been on in a little while.


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Ok. PMs are probably best. That way we're sure to get it. I just hope Koko does this too....infact where is Koko. He hasn't been on in a little while.


i think hes mybe found some hot girl thats taken away all his time... koko can u show us a pick of your girl lol :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

i just found out i broke my arm in two places so im out for the season. in bball practise i did a spin move and got slammed to the ground


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> i just found out i broke my arm in two places so im out for the season. in bball practise i did a spin move and got slammed to the ground


Damn, That must really suck. What arm are you? And which one did you brake?


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Damn, That must really suck. What arm are you? And which one did you brake?


my right one so tomorow i gotta just sit in class though im both handed the teacher doessnt no lol by the way u no how hard it is to type one handed....ill be spending alot more time here and did i mention we had a lock for state that was in SA :brokenhea


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> my right one so tomorow i gotta just sit in class though im both handed the teacher doessnt no lol by the way u no how hard it is to type one handed....ill be spending alot more time here and did i mention we had a lock for state that was in SA :brokenhea


You're already ambidextrous huh? I was ganna say you could use this oppurtunity to use your other hand but I see that's not an option right now. It's cool you can use both hands though. An ambidextrous player is very dangerous. Ask anyone who's had to guard MAnu:biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> He hasn't been on in a little while.



I've been juggling work, school, and my first serious relationship, so things have been limited for me. And oh yeah, my computer is longer with us either, so I'm currently using someone else's.


Sorry to hear about your broken arm TheRoc. I broke my right arm in the summer before my sophmore season, and I was in a full arm cast for a couple of months. I also had to go through the typing with the left arm stuff, and it takes awhile to get use too.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

After reading page 60 of this thread, let me post something else: I will warn you guys before hand next time. I'm sorry about this, I know I haven't been up to par like usual, but I'll try to rebound.


----------



## TheRoc5

i new koko found a hot girl, plz post a pick :banana:


----------



## Trainwreck2100

New here, and I didn't want to start a new thread just for this


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Trainwreck2100 said:


> New here, and I didn't want to start a new thread just for this


Good thing you didn't make a new thread for that, cause it'd probably get locked. I understand you're new, but that has nothin to do with the spurs, so it's a good thing ya did post that here. Oh yeah, and welcome to the boards! I hope ya stick around for awhile.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> After reading page 60 of this thread, let me post something else: *I will warn you guys before hand next time.* I'm sorry about this, I know I haven't been up to par like usual, but I'll try to rebound.


You were sayin?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> You were sayin?



Yeah, yeah, yeah. If you have so much time you make the threads.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

TheRoc5 said:


> i new koko found a hot girl, plz post a pick :banana:



I'll post a picture of myself butt naked before I post a picture of her. That doesn't mean she's ugly or I'm ashamed of her or anything, but I'll keep that to myself.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah. If you have so much time you make the threads.


Sheesh, Koko. Calm down. I know you've been busy but that doesn't give you the right to chew my head off. If you haven't noticed, I have been making the threads. I just haven't been able to make them any good cause I haven't had any warning. If you want me to make them for a while I'll gladly do them till things get easier for ya. Just give me the word.


----------



## TheRoc5

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I'll post a picture of myself butt naked before I post a picture of her. That doesn't mean she's ugly or I'm ashamed of her or anything, but I'll keep that to myself.


haha i no what u mean im just messn with ya, i would do the same


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Koko, remember when I said that on the Simpsons they mentioned the san antonio spurs? Well I was watchin it earlier today and I saw an episode I've seen a couple of times before, but never noticed this. It's the episode where Homer teaches sports stars how to taunt and one of the first teams he helps is the "san antonio cow skulls"


----------



## TiMVP2

Taco Cabana,Family Dollar, are great places you can walk to in San Antonio for fast and easy food service!

I meat Don Harris(from woai)

I love channel 11 and channel 24 and 229


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TiMVP2 said:


> Taco Cabana,Family Dollar, are great places you can walk to in San Antonio for fast and easy food service!
> 
> I meat Don Harris(from woai)
> 
> I love channel 11 and channel 24 and 229


I know this is the off-topic thread but try to form your random ramblings into complete thoughts from now on. This is the second time you've done this in this thread and no one wants to try to figure out what hell you're talking about. Not to mention no one cares to hear anything about your canibalist cravings for news anchors.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> Koko, remember when I said that on the Simpsons they mentioned the san antonio spurs? Well I was watchin it earlier today and I saw an episode I've seen a couple of times before, but never noticed this. It's the episode where Homer teaches sports stars how to taunt and one of the first teams he helps is the "san antonio cow skulls"



Hehehe...I was watching that episode as well. Pretty cool.


----------



## TiMVP2

STFU,I bet you live on the north central side LOL ***.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Hehehe...I was watching that episode as well. Pretty cool.


Too bad the commisioner will never let us get a team. According to him we're a "Low market gulf coast city"...apparantly he didn't hear the NBA commisioner's interview where he said the spurs were one of the main reasons the NBA's ratings are starting to go up....or has ever seen a map before.


----------



## TheRoc5

i had a dream last night that the spurs were 2-0 in the finals vs the pistons then lost to the pistons then in game four at SA they were down 1 with a few min to play. so i guess the pistons will win the best record in the nba because they have hca lol i just brought this up b/c i remember in 04 i had a dream aboubt a huge game with lots of emotion and then lots of sadness at the end with the feeling of defeat. it was real blurry but it was right before we played the grizz in gm1. so lets see if this becomes true as well. :biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> Too bad the commisioner will never let us get a team. According to him we're a "Low market gulf coast city"...apparantly he didn't hear the NBA commisioner's interview where he said the spurs were one of the main reasons the NBA's ratings are starting to go up....or has ever seen a map before.



Paul Taglibue made an *** of himself in San Antonio, so that's the bottom line. He'll have to be replaced before a professional football team comes full time in SA. In the meantime, I guess we have to cheer for the Spurs....shucks.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Eh...the cowboys would still probably be my favorite even if we got a team.


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Eh...the cowboys would still probably be my favorite even if we got a team.


JOIN the Texans side


----------



## Pimped Out

TheRoc5 said:


> JOIN the Texans side


w00t


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> JOIN the Texans side


I do like the Texans...I'm just ashamed about it

but the Cowboys, Titans, Rams, and Panthers are above the Texans on my list, and then way down at the bottom it's the Redskins, Patriots and yes the Eagles


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> I do like the Texans...I'm just ashamed about it
> 
> but the Cowboys, Titans, Rams, and Panthers are above the Texans on my list, and then way down at the bottom it's the Redskins, Patriots and yes the Eagles


Texans
Eagles
Panthers
every body else
colts giants


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> Texans
> Eagles
> Panthers
> every body else
> colts giants


Outside of the Texans and Panthers we have to VERY different lists. How can you not like america's (excluding washington) favorite team?....then again if you liked the cowboys you'd have to hate your eagles....why the hell do you like the eagles?!?!

BTW, I had a dream about the spurs last night too. You know what it was about? Manu and Parker both made the ASG :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Outside of the Texans and Panthers we have to VERY different lists. How can you not like america's (excluding washington) favorite team?....then again if you liked the cowboys you'd have to hate your eagles....why the hell do you like the eagles?!?!
> 
> BTW, I had a dream about the spurs last night too. You know what it was about? Manu and Parker both made the ASG :biggrin:


haha thats great how did they do, my mom grew up in Phili then moved to carolina. then when i was little we moved to houston where i grew up and watched them play then when i used to go down to visit family in SA they would always watch the spurs so when i got into bball around 6th grade i was a spurs fan. i go to Sa mybe once every month or two.


----------



## Pimped Out

TheRoc5 said:


> Texans
> Eagles
> Panthers
> every body else
> colts giants


replace the panthers with the packers and giants with jaguars, and you got my list.

how can you not hate the jaguars. as far as i am concerned, they are our #1 rival.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> haha thats great how did they do


I don't know...I dreamed of a commercial about it...


----------



## TheRoc5

Pimped Out said:


> replace the panthers with the packers and giants with jaguars, and you got my list.
> 
> how can you not hate the jaguars. as far as i am concerned, they are our #1 rival.


lol i dont like them but i dont hate them


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Pimped Out said:


> replace the panthers with the packers and giants with jaguars, and you got my list.
> 
> how can you not hate the jaguars. as far as i am concerned, they are our #1 rival.


Texans, Eagles, and Packers huh?....Is that out of pity or somethin?


----------



## TheRoc5

Well im board and sick so im searchn the computer for fun aboubt end of times and rapture. any one think were living in the end of times close to rapture


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Well, God says no one knows the time nor hour it'll happen. But he also said to look for the signs and many of those signs have already come to pass. I say it could very well happen during our life time, but then again I don't know the time nor hour.

You hear about how some people think the Bible predicted the 9-11 attacks? It's a bit farfetched but it's still an interesting read. They also showed some pretty freaky pictures about 9-11. They were like images made from the smoke and debris. I doubt they were anything more than coincidence but they were still pretty freaky.


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Well, God says no one knows the time nor hour it'll happen. But he also said to look for the signs and many of those signs have already come to pass. I say it could very well happen during our life time, but then again I don't know the time nor hour.
> 
> You hear about how some people think the Bible predicted the 9-11 attacks? It's a bit farfetched but it's still an interesting read. They also showed some pretty freaky pictures about 9-11. They were like images made from the smoke and debris. I doubt they were anything more than coincidence but they were still pretty freaky.


yes it does say that but he also said that once isreal becomes a state this generation shall not pass. so we have a time frame of a generation wich isreal became a country in like 1946 or something so that tells us it will be in our life time but no one knows what date ect. but with everything going on right now with isreal and the government i would say soon. if u like this stuff go to raptureready.com theres some news updated ever day and some boards to talk on.

those pictures are prob fake, the devil tricks people alot


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Good point. I remember my pastor talking about the israel becoming a state thing last weekend. He talked about a bunch of Israel related stuff last weekend cause a bunch of people from Isreal, including the General of their army came that day.

As for the pictures, they were emities of animals and faces in the smoke and crosses and stuff formed from the debris. One was cool cause it was a cross that remained standing while everything around it fell.


----------



## Pimped Out

people see images in rubble and smoke because they look for them. if someone shows you smoke and points out you can see bush's face in it, you think you can see bush's face. people tend to associate images with human likenesses, it the mind playing tricks on you. i was watching a special about ghosts and they were talking about white noise where people think they have recorded ghosts talking on a cassette and they play it for you. when they play it the first time, you here nothing, but then when they tell you to listen for certain words, the mind associates those sounds with speech and you think you hear something thats not actually there. it basically the same thing.


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Good point. I remember my pastor talking about the israel becoming a state thing last weekend. He talked about a bunch of Israel related stuff last weekend cause a bunch of people from Isreal, including the General of their army came that day.
> 
> As for the pictures, they were emities of animals and faces in the smoke and crosses and stuff formed from the debris. One was cool cause it was a cross that remained standing while everything around it fell.


wow thats great the general of isreal was at your church man


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

My pastor also said somethingbout how the Bible said there'd be kinga from the east attacking Israel (China) and a king from the north leading the nations of the middle east against Israel. And if you noticed Russia's been becoming pretty buddy buddy with the middle east right now. 

BTW, have you heard of the Bible code? It think it's just BS but I do think there's codes in the bible, just not the one they're using. In Revelations it talks about Christ holding a book with 7 seals around it and once the 7 seals were broken everything started to happen. To me, and alot of other people, the book he's holding is the bible and the 7 seels are perhaps codes. Once those codes are cracked it'll all start to happen.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> wow thats great the general of isreal was at your church man


 There were other people, but I forgot who they were 


Pimped Out said:


> people see images in rubble and smoke because they look for them. if someone shows you smoke and points out you can see bush's face in it, you think you can see bush's face. people tend to associate images with human likenesses, it the mind playing tricks on you. i was watching a special about ghosts and they were talking about white noise where people think they have recorded ghosts talking on a cassette and they play it for you. when they play it the first time, you here nothing, but then when they tell you to listen for certain words, the mind associates those sounds with speech and you think you hear something thats not actually there. it basically the same thing.


 Exactly


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> My pastor also said somethingbout how the Bible said there'd be kinga from the east attacking Israel (China) and a king from the north leading the nations of the middle east against Israel. And if you noticed Russia's been becoming pretty buddy buddy with the middle east right now.
> 
> BTW, have you heard of the Bible code? It think it's just BS but I do think there's codes in the bible, just not the one they're using. In Revelations it talks about Christ holding a book with 7 seals around it and once the 7 seals were broken everything started to happen. To me, and alot of other people, the book he's holding is the bible and the 7 seels are perhaps codes. Once those codes are cracked it'll all start to happen.


haha no it has nothing to do with people cracking the codes to let rapture and revelation happen. its in Gods time but i feel that this could be the last year before rapture. everything is in place and by the end of the yr i could see God calling us home. i really hope some of yall go to raptureready.com my name is roc5 there


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> haha no it has nothing to do with people cracking the codes to let rapture and revelation happen. its in Gods time but i feel that this could be the last year before rapture. everything is in place and by the end of the yr i could see God calling us home. i really hope some of yall go to raptureready.com my name is roc5 there


I never say they let them happen. I said they happen before it happens. Or it may just be saying you can learn more about the end of time by cracking the codes. Now the codes may not be these really weird confusing ones they use in say the Bible Code, merely parable or play one words the Bible use, or they may even be as clear as day.

I found that website I was talking about with the weird images. Here's the one about the cross.









It's hard to see it with all the debris, but it's in the center. It's the only thing left standing.








Firemen take it out of the debris.








It was used at some ceremony a month later.








During another the ceremony it was turned into this monument.

Coincidence or not, it was a sign of hope and inspiration to many of those affected by the events. I'd like to think God was behind that in some way or another.


----------



## TheRoc5

Pistons now lost 2 in a row so i guess there not so unbeatable, how did the hawks win? they beat the 2 best teams in the nba and still are lottery bond. looks like the mavs are gonna win though so there winners of 12 straight.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

The Hawks always manage to beat the very best teams in the league. It happens every season.


----------



## TheRoc5

guess we cant get to happy tonight mavs won lol i still dont see them beating us in a 7 game seris. i say we take back the division on thursday when we beat raps and they loose to the heat. 
Spurs 38-10 mavs 38-11 is hopefully how it will happen.
we just gotta look at one game at a time though! we must just focus on our schedule and not let the media discorage us. we go threw this every yr


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Wow...I didn't know you could be this on-topic in the off-topic thread lol


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I need help on making the game thread tonight guys...I should have made it one of the previous 6 days the Spurs had off, but I kept putting it off. Sorry.


----------



## TheRoc5

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I need help on making the game thread tonight guys...I should have made it one of the previous 6 days the Spurs had off, but I kept putting it off. Sorry.


i got your back ill make it


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I didn't see much of the game, but from what I saw the spurs kept building up a huge lead and then blowing it! What happened?

I didn't see the game cause I was watching the grammies. The Jay-Z/Linkin Park/Paul McCartney mash-up was amazing!


----------



## TheRoc5

guys im moving to indy but dont worry spurs fan till i die! spurs allways number 1. but it does mean less visits to SA and at&t center.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Why are you moving to Indy?!!!?!?!


BTW, guys, I saw this episode of south park where cartmen thinks he can predict the future and he tells the police that these people commited these murders but they didn't, and then the real murderer shows cartmen a slide show and and on one slide he's infront of the alamo! I don't know why I get so happy when a show mentions san antonio or the spurs :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

my daDS job

sry guys ive been helpn my dad pack wich he just left to indy and i have been busy packing for me and my mom cause were moving the 17th of march. but ill be posting alot more


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

TheRoc5 said:


> my daDS job
> 
> sry guys ive been helpn my dad pack wich he just left to indy and i have been busy packing for me and my mom cause were moving the 17th of march. but ill be posting alot more


It's alright. I honestly have had thoughts about completely stepping away from this site with my demanding schedule, but I've put too much effort into this thing to just walk away. There are a lot more important things in life than this message board, so take care of what you got to take care of and we'll just have to accept it.


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen ........Happy BDAY 16!!!!!!! :biggrin: :banana: :clap: :cheers:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Thanks, bud. I'm catching up to you! :biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Happy Birfday!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Need help with the gamethread tonight and this weekend guys.


----------



## TheRoc5

SO i know koko has been kinda busy lately but where are you ez, texan, guth, mr french basketball dabobz and others. i think we can declare nephets and lineofire dead to this fourm. sad  
i wouldnt mind to much but this fourm is like a ghost fourm and we are about to enter the climax of the regular season


----------



## TheRoc5

2 things

1. im getting my cast off thursday afternoon!!!! wich means i can start offseason with my team soon.

2. i wont be able to post for about 3-4 days or so. march 18-21. i will be moving to indy. i cant do any game threads or anything else so i give that job to koko or ez


----------



## TheRoc5

What do you guys think about a Spurs fourm hall of fame? i got this idea from the pistons fourm and i think that it could be a very good way to remember great posters to this fourm forever. go to the pistons fourm to see what im talking about.


----------



## TheRoc5

koko u got game thread tonight


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I hath returnth!


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> I hath returnth!


?

finally a spur fan


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I'm sorry guys, I'm back. That was the longest stretch that I have been away from BBB.net ever since I joined the site a long time ago. I know it's stupid for me to apoligize and stuff, but I honestly did feel bad about not coming on here for a long time. Good too see TheRoc keep up with the game threads, great job Roc. I'll reward you with a donation.


----------



## TheRoc5

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I'm sorry guys, I'm back. That was the longest stretch that I have been away from BBB.net ever since I joined the site a long time ago. I know it's stupid for me to apoligize and stuff, but I honestly did feel bad about not coming on here for a long time. Good too see TheRoc keep up with the game threads, great job Roc. I'll reward you with a donation.


wow shoot thanks, its good that your back but i understand stuff is getting serious in your life so no doubt thats always first but its great to have the king back lol


----------



## TheRoc5

ps read my suggestion about spurs hall of fame


----------



## TheRoc5

since texan aint here any more and koko has been sidetract by some hot girl :biggrin: and im leaven for indy till monday....pimped out will be in charge of this fourm till i get back... who knows mybe this fourm will be back alive soon


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> since texan aint here any more and koko has been sidetract by some hot girl :biggrin: and im leaven for indy till monday....pimped out will be in charge of this fourm till i get back... who knows mybe this fourm will be back alive soon


Have no fear! EZ's here! I'm sorry I haven't been on much, but I've been REALLY busy lately...I haven't even seen a full spurs game since I went to the dallas one oh so long ago  

Anyways, I'll try to get on more often, especially during the next couple of days until ya'll guys get back. Can't let Pimped Out do this all by himself!


----------



## Pimped Out

ezealen said:


> Have no fear! EZ's here! I'm sorry I haven't been on much, but I've been REALLY busy lately...I haven't even seen a full spurs game since I went to the dallas one oh so long ago
> 
> Anyways, I'll try to get on more often, especially during the next couple of days until ya'll guys get back. Can't let Pimped Out do this all by himself!


your just gonna have to deal with the fact that im better than you.



*Go NeTs*


----------



## Pimped Out

i dont know what spurs community im talking too since none of you are here, but they were talking about kokothemonkey on an episode of seinfeld i saw the other day.




*Go NeTs*


----------



## TheRoc5

im back! thanks so much pimped out, you kept this fourm going wich is hard to do  . i now live in indiana! my house is the biggest house, its great


----------



## Pimped Out

TheRoc5 said:


> im back! thanks so much pimped out, you kept this fourm going wich is hard to do  . i now live in indiana! my house is the biggest house, its great


did you enjoy the introduction of the "pimped out solid plan?"

everything with the move go smoothly?



*Go NeTs*


----------



## TheRoc5

Pimped Out said:


> did you enjoy the introduction of the "pimped out solid plan?"
> 
> everything with the move go smoothly?
> 
> 
> 
> *Go NeTs*


haha ya that made me laugh...ya it went pretty good though we got lost in memphis for 4 hours lol damn grizzlies, but im freezing. its so cold compared to houston.


----------



## TheRoc5

so koko has been online once since feb. and its march...ez has been on here like 2 times since feb. texan has been long gone so this thread seems to be a ghost town...pimped out is helping me keep this fourm alive though...where r u guys


----------



## Pimped Out

TheRoc5 said:


> so koko has been online once since feb. and its march...ez has been on here like 2 times since feb. texan has been long gone so this thread seems to be a ghost town...pimped out is helping me keep this fourm alive though...where r u guys


ive seen texan in the EBB forum a couple times lately. even timvp who acts like such a big homer on other boards doesnt post here. 



*Go NeTs*


----------



## TheRoc5

i dont even no why texan is a mod here for the spurs fourm, texan if your reading this come back we need more posters


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I hope everyone had a good easter!


----------



## CbobbyB

this forum is kinda dead/quiet..LoL


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> I hope everyone had a good easter!


so why the big absence


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> so why the big absence


I've been really busy lately. The only free time I had available for the compy were for the forums I created for metroid hunters clan. I think I do a pretty good job with it for never being in a clan, let alone leading one before :biggrin: 

Speaking of which, the multi-player in that game is more fun than in any game I've played since SSBM. It's just amazing! :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Hey, Roc, get this- I got over 13 mil in the bank :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Hey, Roc, get this- I got over 13 mil in the bank :biggrin:


so thats the real reason you left, you didnt want to be tempted by spending your ucash.. you should be ashamed lol the real reason you left was cause a gurl huh wel thats why koko left lol

do u watch that 70s show


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Yes! And I love your avatar! That gullible, candy loving, self-professed sexy beast is hilarious! :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Yes! And I love your avatar! That gullible, candy loving, self-professed sexy beast is hilarious! :biggrin:


lol lmao ya i usally dont miss the new ones and ill watch it 2 or 3 times durring the week that and 24 are the only shows i watch besides spurs/espn


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Never really got into that 24 craze. I mainly only watch adult swim and comedy central now. South Park, Family Guy, ATHF, Mind of Mancia, etc.


----------



## TheRoc5

first ez now mrfrench, whos next guth?koko?texan?


----------



## TheRoc5

clouds back to!!!!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Who's this I Star Fires guy? I thought someone else was ganna be made a mod here, Roc.


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Who's this I Star Fires guy? I thought someone else was ganna be made a mod here, Roc.


thats pimped outs new name lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Ah...I liked Pimped Out Better  

BTW, Pimped Out, I helped get ya up there :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

any 1 watching the new episode of 70s show tonight?


----------



## Pimped Out

ezealen said:


> Ah...I liked Pimped Out Better
> 
> BTW, Pimped Out, I helped get ya up there :biggrin:


i never liked the name pimped out. i start fires is taking some getting used to though.

and i always thought you didnt like me


----------



## TheRoc5

I Start Fires said:


> i never liked the name pimped out. i start fires is taking some getting used to though.
> 
> and i always thought you didnt like me


rocs got a date tonight so im dvr the game but i need someone to make the game thread can you do it?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

What made you think I didn't like you? And who else would do the job anyways? I'm the only other active member, but I think you have to be a supporting member before you can be a mod. That is, I haven't seen a free member as a mod before.

And Roc...what happened to me being the secondary game thread maker?


----------



## CbobbyB

yall are like the only people that posts in this forum regularly. LoL....


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> What made you think I didn't like you? And who else would do the job anyways? I'm the only other active member, but I think you have to be a supporting member before you can be a mod. That is, I haven't seen a free member as a mod before.
> 
> And Roc...what happened to me being the secondary game thread maker?


o can ez you can make the next game thread :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

so whats up with the texans, man i am just shoocked


----------



## Pimped Out

TheRoc5 said:


> so whats up with the texans, man i am just shoocked


i know, i cant believe they didnt take vince.


i am very suprised they want to take mario with the first pick. they could trade down to the 4th, the jets are looking to move up, NO would take d'brickshaw and titans will take a qb. i do like they idea of getting a pass rusher though, it was something our defense sorely needed. the secondary was talented, but if you cant grab the receivers, you need to force bad throws or rushed throws by pressuring the qb. thats something we couldnt do all year. now if they can get someone to stop the run, that defense will be very good.


----------



## CbobbyB

hopefully Dominique Davis will step it up this year..


----------



## Pimped Out

CbobbyB said:


> hopefully Dominique Davis will step it up this year..


he doesnt need to step up, he just needs to do what he has been doing. he did a great job when healthy at the end of last year and that was with defenses stacking 8 players in the box. im more worried about the o-line and carr than davis. plus kubiak is the guy who ran the offense that made any RB look good.


----------



## TheRoc5

after a sad buzzer beater and the texans not getting bush last night was rough  

o guys also koko is no longer a mod if yall havent figured it out yet. im guessing koko will never be back


----------



## CbobbyB

I Start Fires said:


> he doesnt need to step up, he just needs to do what he has been doing. he did a great job when healthy at the end of last year and that was with defenses stacking 8 players in the box. im more worried about the o-line and carr than davis. plus kubiak is the guy who ran the offense that made any RB look good.


the offensive line should improve a little..im anxious to see how the defense does..


----------



## CbobbyB

TheRoc5 said:


> after a sad buzzer beater and the texans not getting bush last night was rough
> 
> o guys also koko is no longer a mod if yall havent figured it out yet.* im guessing koko will never be back*


why isnt he coming back?


----------



## Pimped Out

CbobbyB said:


> the offensive line should improve a little..im anxious to see how the defense does..


hopefully we can pick up jonathan scott in the second round.


----------



## TheRoc5

CbobbyB said:


> why isnt he coming back?


dont know, i wish he would have told us he was going atleast


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I guess this would be a good time to start the hall of fame then huh, Roc?


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> I guess this would be a good time to start the hall of fame then huh, Roc?


ya no doubt koko deserved it, he has kept not only this fourm alive for so long and he was the key poster in our glory days as a fourm... ill try to work on it sometime this week, when i have some free time.
theres going to be a vote and everything just like the real hall of fame


----------



## TheRoc5

so any one else going to be dead tired to go to school or work tomorrow? man i hate east coast time


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Yeah...atleast next round it'll be central time.


----------



## TheRoc5

pimped out whats with the color of your name??


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

If you read his title it says "under cover mod"...cept that would totally destroy the purpose of it...so I duno...


----------



## Pimped Out

ezealen said:


> If you read his title it says "under cover mod"...cept that would totally destroy the purpose of it...so I duno...


shhh, if you tell them they would know.




anyways, the whether in austin just got real ****ty real quick. ive lived almost my entire life in houston, and the way the winds are blowing and the rain is hitting the window sounds worse than anything ive heard before. it migt be that im 13 floors up too though.


----------



## CbobbyB

I Start Fires said:


> shhh, if you tell them they would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways, the *whether* in austin just got real ****ty real quick. ive lived almost my entire life in houston, and the way the winds are blowing and the rain is hitting the window sounds worse than anything ive heard before. it migt be that im 13 floors up too though.


lol....its *weather*


----------



## Pimped Out

CbobbyB said:


> lol....its *weather*


im an engineer, i dont need to know how to *right*.

SO THERE!


----------



## CbobbyB

lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Hey, Roc, click for the forum to show threads from the past year and go to the last page and read on...good memories 

LineOFire, Koko, Nephets, Mr.French, Texan, Mia...where did everyone go!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Pimped Out

a follow up on the rain last night, i had about a gallon of water leak into my room.


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Hey, Roc, click for the forum to show threads from the past year and go to the last page and read on...good memories
> 
> LineOFire, Koko, Nephets, Mr.French, Texan, Mia...where did everyone go!?!?!?!?!?


im glad you came back... for a while i thought i was the last one...lets not forget guth as well


----------



## CbobbyB

I Start Fires said:


> a follow up on the rain last night, i had about a gallon of water leak into my room.


sucks 4 you lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

The storm was really bad here too. Not as bad as thursday though....thank god.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Picture taken from my latest mission: C3 2006 (Cannibalistic Communists Convention 2006)










You probably can't tell, but I'm the guy on the left. And as you can clearly see by his name tag, the man on the right is our very own Pimped Out, giving a thumbs up to communism at that!


----------



## Pimped Out

holy crap, guess who i spotted

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=3517767&postcount=46


----------



## CbobbyB

I Start Fires said:


> holy crap, guess who i spotted
> 
> http://basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=3517767&postcount=46


WoW..Its the 17 year old BBB.net legend...texan!:eek8:

lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

We've already established that texan still roams the other boards, and has only forsaken us in this cold, homer-driven board we call bbb.net to fend off the fanboys and homers who seek only to devour our flesh and scream how dirty and cheap our players are out of shear jealousy and nothing but disrespect for our team and it's players, who have helped saved the nba with their ideals of team work, fundamentals, and cold, hard D from a doomed destination of being merely a nike-funded soap opera that teams like the lakers and heat seemed bent on making it.

That was all one sentence too :biggrin:


----------



## XxMia_9xX

HI everyone!  sorry i haven't been here at all but yeah i still drop by once in awhile just to read... i've been busy but of course i still watch the spurs whenever i can. i even switch shifts with people at times just so i can watch the spurs...

just dropping by to let u all know i'm still alive! hahah


----------



## TiMVP2

XxMia_9xX said:


> HI everyone!  sorry i haven't been here at all but yeah i still drop by once in awhile just to read... i've been busy but of course i still watch the spurs whenever i can. i even switch shifts with people at times just so i can watch the spurs...
> 
> just dropping by to let u all know i'm still alive! hahah



we had the funeral planned and everything :clown:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

XxMia_9xX said:


> HI everyone!  sorry i haven't been here at all but yeah i still drop by once in awhile just to read... i've been busy but of course i still watch the spurs whenever i can. i even switch shifts with people at times just so i can watch the spurs...
> 
> just dropping by to let u all know i'm still alive! hahah


Mia, look to the left. Look where you avatar should be. Looks like Koko came through before his sudden departure.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

XxMia_9xX said:


> HI everyone!  sorry i haven't been here at all but yeah i still drop by once in awhile just to read... i've been busy but of course i still watch the spurs whenever i can. i even switch shifts with people at times just so i can watch the spurs...
> 
> just dropping by to let u all know i'm still alive! hahah


Mia, look to the left. Look at your user title. Looks like Koko came through before his sudden departure.


----------



## TheRoc5

XxMia_9xX said:


> HI everyone!  sorry i haven't been here at all but yeah i still drop by once in awhile just to read... i've been busy but of course i still watch the spurs whenever i can. i even switch shifts with people at times just so i can watch the spurs...
> 
> just dropping by to let u all know i'm still alive! hahah


so glad to have you back :cheers:


----------



## CbobbyB

Why is it that when the Mavs win one game(gm2), Mavs fans start bragging all of a sudden...i.e. going around making all sorts of threads related to the Spurs?? "Josh Howard or Manu," "Why I hate the Spurs," .........the list goes on :curse:

When they lost game 1, you didnt see us going around making dumb*** comments.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

CbobbyB said:


> Why is it that when the Mavs win one game(gm2), Mavs fans start bragging all of a sudden...i.e. going around making all sorts of threads related to the Spurs?? "Josh Howard or Manu," "Why I hate the Spurs," .........the list goes on :curse:
> 
> When they lost game 1, you didnt see us going around making dumb*** comments.


The part that has me mad the most was that post after game 1 where a mavs fan said "and now there's ganna be hundreds of spurs fans using this game to explain how the spurs are 100 times better" or something close to that, yet not even TiMVP2 said it was just one game and the enxt one could be very different (which it was) and then they go and post how dallas is 100 times better than Say town now? Ah the hypocrisy!


----------



## CbobbyB

lol


----------



## TheRoc5

CbobbyB said:


> lol


is that all you ever say...lol


----------



## Pimped Out

XxMia_9xX said:


> HI everyone!  sorry i haven't been here at all but yeah i still drop by once in awhile just to read... i've been busy but of course i still watch the spurs whenever i can. i even switch shifts with people at times just so i can watch the spurs...
> 
> just dropping by to let u all know i'm still alive! hahah


well, you were before my time, but welcome.


----------



## TheRoc5

hey ez why dont you join the gorilla side?


----------



## XxMia_9xX

...


----------



## XxMia_9xX

TiMVP2 said:


> we had the funeral planned and everything :clown:


hahah sorry i had to come and ruin your plan! 

thanks for all the welcome


----------



## Pimped Out

TheRoc5 said:


> hey ez why dont you join the gorilla side?


we could make this the official gorilla forum.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

...why is everyone sporting gorilla avatars?...Did I miss something? DID THE ENTIRE HUMAN RACE EXCEPT FOR ME *DEVOLVE*!?!?!?!

Oh and to answer your question, I'm not a supporting member...duh.


----------



## Pimped Out

ezealen said:


> ...why is everyone sporting gorilla avatars?...Did I miss something? DID THE ENTIRE HUMAN RACE EXCEPT FOR ME *DEVOLVE*!?!?!?!
> 
> Oh and to answer your question, I'm not a supporting member...duh.


there is at thread explaining it in EBB. and you can add it to your sig.


----------



## TheRoc5

i was watching the news and they were talking about men trying to get little boys threw xbox live well it got me thinking..are there guys like this on this site? mybe trying to lure little kids?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

They're almost everywhere, Roc...but I doubt they would be here. Think about it. It's a male mostly site, and the vast majority is over 18. Not really a breeding ground for child malesting pervs is it? You'll find more on sites like myspace or neopets.


----------



## Pimped Out

TheRoc5 said:


> i was watching the news and they were talking about men trying to get little boys threw xbox live well it got me thinking..are there guys like this on this site? mybe trying to lure little kids?


his name is cpaw, why do you think he is in charge of the pinkos?


----------



## TheRoc5

I Start Fires said:


> his name is cpaw, why do you think he is in charge of the pinkos?


9 more months 9 more months 9 more months


----------



## TheRoc5

so now that the spurs are out who are yall going for? im going for the clippers and if not them then anyone who comes out of the east..


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

(Can't believe I'm saying this but) Anyone besides the mavs.


----------



## Pimped Out

TheRoc5 said:


> so now that the spurs are out who are yall going for? im going for the clippers and if not them then anyone who comes out of the east..


clippers or nets.


if they lose, ill hope all the remaining teams get DQed for steroid use or something


----------



## CbobbyB

TheRoc5 said:


> so now that the spurs are out who are yall going for? im going for the clippers and if not them then anyone who comes out of the east..


Clippers..they got 2 former Rockets..Sam and Cat

In the East--anybody besides Detroit and maybe Miami..i dont know about Miami...it all depends on if the Mavs make it to the finals...


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I'm thinking about leaving this site. The spurs have turned into the lakers of a couple years ago here. Everyone just hates them out of jealousy. Nitpicking at a bunch of stupid, irrelevant things that it has blinded them. They think everything the spurs do is wrong, evil, and dirty. Despite the fact that they NEVER get any respect from the reffs, they claim they ride the reffs all season long! And now that a problem this HUGE and OBVIOUS comes up, they ignore it like it doesn't exist! I guarantee you that if the reffs do this for the mavs in the next round, they'll all jump on the phoenix/clipper bandwagon, yelling about how the reffs suck. Just a bunch of homers here really, and it makes me sick. Almost as sick as how badly the reffs have been. It's just pathetic.


----------



## CbobbyB

ezealen said:


> I'm thinking about leaving this site. The spurs have turned into the lakers of a couple years ago here. Everyone just hates them out of jealousy. Nitpicking at a bunch of stupid, irrelevant things that it has blinded them. They think everything the spurs do is wrong, evil, and dirty. Despite the fact that they NEVER get any respect from the reffs, they claim they ride the reffs all season long! And now that a problem this HUGE and OBVIOUS comes up, they ignore it like it doesn't exist! I guarantee you that if the reffs do this for the mavs in the next round, they'll all jump on the phoenix/clipper bandwagon, yelling about how the reffs suck. Just a bunch of homers here really, and it makes me sick. Almost as sick as how badly the reffs have been. It's just pathetic.


yea, its real f'ed up..it seems as if they are all in one big ol boat with a sign on it that reads, "Death to the *YOUR TEAM HERE*." 
The Playoff thread is getting kind of rough...
this round its the Spurs,,who knows what it'll be next.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

CbobbyB said:


> yea, its real f'ed up..it seems as if they are all in one big ol boat with a sign on it that reads, "Death to the *YOUR TEAM HERE*."
> The Playoff thread is getting kind of rough...
> this round its the Spurs,,who knows what it'll be next.


I don't know if you're being serious or not, Chobby, but I am. You haven't been here nearly aslong so you wouldn't really know, but it's been like this for a while. We couldn't even venture out of this forum without the spurs/manu/bowen/duncan/parker haters attacking us. Infact, I do beleive that's one of the main reason koko, aswell as many of our other main posters left. Koko mentioned numerous times how sick he was of all the homers outside of this thread. I thought I could relate then, but I am just now really realising how bad it is outside this forum. I really think I'm ganna leave this site.

I'd love to keep intouch with all my fellow spurs fans though :biggrin:


----------



## VeN

ezealen said:


> I'm thinking about leaving this site. The spurs have turned into the lakers of a couple years ago here. Everyone just hates them out of jealousy. Nitpicking at a bunch of stupid, irrelevant things that it has blinded them. They think everything the spurs do is wrong, evil, and dirty. Despite the fact that they NEVER get any respect from the reffs, they claim they ride the reffs all season long! And now that a problem this HUGE and OBVIOUS comes up, they ignore it like it doesn't exist! I guarantee you that if the reffs do this for the mavs in the next round, they'll all jump on the phoenix/clipper bandwagon, yelling about how the reffs suck. Just a bunch of homers here really, and it makes me sick. Almost as sick as how badly the reffs have been. It's just pathetic.



lol no one hates the spurs. the compaints ive read againts SA is that Bowen is dirty (which yall gotta admit he has done some low down things in the past), and that Ginobli fakes/exaggerates contact. Which is a smart play, so whatever. Every team does it, Ginobli is just white and can sell it better. And SA gets HUGE respect from the refs. With all those stars on their team how can they not?! Everytime Duncan gets the ball its an and 1. And about homers... lol its the playoffs for gods sake, sue us for backing our teams! Good god man get a grip, you talk like SA was far and away the best team in the west this season, which is NOT the case at all. You know damn well this is the true WCF and that this series would be this way, hard fought and dragged out. The bad calls have gone both ways so I dont even see how you can complain endlessly about bad calls. You better hope the spurs dont feel the same way you do or its over in SA.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

VeN said:


> lol no one hates the spurs. the compaints ive read againts SA is that Bowen is dirty (which yall gotta admit he has done some low down things in the past), and that Ginobli fakes/exaggerates contact. Which is a smart play, so whatever. Every team does it, Ginobli is just white and can sell it better. And SA gets HUGE respect from the refs. With all those stars on their team how can they not?! Everytime Duncan gets the ball its an and 1. And about homers... lol its the playoffs for gods sake, sue us for backing our teams! Good god man get a grip, you talk like SA was far and away the best team in the west this season, which is NOT the case at all. You know damn well this is the true WCF and that this series would be this way, hard fought and dragged out. The bad calls have gone both ways so I dont even see how you can complain endlessly about bad calls. You better hope the spurs dont feel the same way you do or its over in SA.


You and Saint have been a few of the only mavs fans who haven't been TOTALLY blind by all this. You must realise though, these past two games were handed to the mavs. I'm not saying the mavs couldn't have won this game without the reffs, I'm just saying it'd be a much different deries. 

And you too haven't been on this site aslong as I have. There are almost as much spurs haters here as there are kobe haters, which is the very reason why most of our members has left.


----------



## CbobbyB

Mavericks_Fan said:


> That's why I wrote "is this where I put my post whining about how the officials gave them the game". I'm frankly really sick of hearing about the stupid refs. I don't want the Mavs forum to turn into a big referee whine-fest like a certain other board is.


lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I thought I was annoyed by mavs fans before, but now I jsut can't stand them. There's only a couple left that I sitll have respect for....baiting my ***....


----------



## TheRoc5

any 1 ready to see xmen 3


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Not really...I wanna see the Davinchi Code though.


----------



## TheRoc5

for anyone looking for other spurs websites 
spursreport.com
spurstalk.com
both pretty good board sites


----------



## Pimped Out

TheRoc5 said:


> for anyone looking for other spurs websites
> spursreport.com
> spurstalk.com
> both pretty good board sites


you are suppose to get them to come over here, not the other way around.


ezealan, its Da Vinci Code, and its suppose to suck


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Oh well. Guess I'll just read the book then.


----------



## TiMVP2

**** the mavrefs.


----------



## TheRoc5

*never mind


----------



## TheRoc5

theres only one mod big enough for this fourm, i fired pimped out :biggrin:


----------



## Pimped Out

theroc just pulled a kobe on this forum


----------



## TiMVP2

should change name to theroc24 now KOBE.


----------



## Dean the Master

Pimped out got Fired? Sweet! (What's going on?)
hmm, That's right, no more Admin Donate. 
Anyway, today is really hot in NJ. (I know WAYYY OT, lol)


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Why was pimped out removed as mod? Sure he made a couple of mistakes, but they were no biggy. I thought he was doing a great job...cept for when he unnecessarily edited my posts. That was mean


----------



## Pimped Out

ezealen said:


> Why was pimped out removed as mod? Sure he made a couple of mistakes, but they were no biggy. I thought he was doing a great job...cept for when he unnecessarily edited my posts. That was mean


you deserved that... *****.

and i wasnt "removed."


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I Start Fires said:


> you deserved that... *****.
> 
> and i wasnt "removed."


I deserved nothing. I was just messin with ya and you couldn't make any comback so you resorted to abusing your mod powers...tsk...tsk...

ok...um...then why were you...uh...un-made into a mod?....that better?


----------



## Pimped Out

ezealen said:


> I deserved nothing. I was just messin with ya and you couldn't make any comback so you resorted to abusing your mod powers...tsk...tsk...
> 
> ok...um...then why were you...uh...un-made into a mod?....that better?


"resigned"


----------



## TheRoc5

I Start Fires said:


> "resigned"


come on tell the truth, i fired him b/c it was either me going or him and of course the admins picked him to go. i cant stand pimped out :biggrin:


----------



## Pimped Out

TheRoc5 said:


> come on tell the truth, i fired him b/c it was either me going or him and of course the admins picked him to go. i cant stand pimped out :biggrin:


all i remember was you *begging* me to come help you.


i vaguely remember the pm you sent me looking like this
"oh god, pimped out, i dont think i can handle the spurs forum on my own. will you please come help? i need your expertise and amazing posting ability. im just a lowly pinko who cant handle this forum on my own. will you please spread your awesomeness to the spurs forum"


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> come on tell the truth, i fired him b/c it was either me going or him and of course the admins picked him to go. i cant stand pimped out :biggrin:


I remember you also telling me how much you needed someone to help you out. Why did the mods want to ge rid of one of ya'll? Is it cause we're a small forum or what?


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> I remember you also telling me how much you needed someone to help you out. Why did the mods want to ge rid of one of ya'll? Is it cause we're a small forum or what?


really, pimped out just said hes going to be busy with work and school so he thinks it would be better if he wasnt a mod any more.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Anyone ever been to schlitterbaun? I'm goin this weekend with some friends, but I've only been there twice before when I was really little so I can barely remember it. How fun is it?


----------



## Pimped Out

ezealen said:


> Anyone ever been to schlitterbaun? I'm goin this weekend with some friends, but I've only been there twice before when I was really little so I can barely remember it. How fun is it?


its awesome.


----------



## Camaro_870

i love that place...it's definately the best water park in america..........even the travel channel will agree with me......i havent been since i was about 16, but i'm making it a point to go this year


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Yeah, I read the travel channel actually named it the best in the world. Either way, I'm sure it won't dissapoint. They also said they have the best water slide in the world. 60 feet tall and over 1,000 feet long! Sounds awesome :biggrin:


----------



## Pimped Out

ezealen said:


> Yeah, I read the travel channel actually named it the best in the world. Either way, I'm sure it won't dissapoint. They also said they have the best water slide in the world. 60 feet tall and over 1,000 feet long! Sounds awesome :biggrin:


remember what is was called?

my favorite was always the black knight. (i think that was the name)


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Master Blaster


----------



## Pimped Out

ezealen said:


> Master Blaster


that was the first ever rollercoaster water slide. its pretty cool.

damn, now i wish i could go this summer.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

What exactly is a rollercoaster water slide?


----------



## Pimped Out

ezealen said:


> What exactly is a rollercoaster water slide?


ya know how most water slides just go down. this one you sit in the raft and it has tracks to push you up hills and into drops and turns and ****. basically a roller coaster, but slower, in a raft, and with no loops.


----------



## CbobbyB

interesting conversation..


----------



## TheRoc5

when i lived in houston i went to a water park and slid down in front of some very hot girls. i saw them staring at me and i was boubt to play some game till i realized i had my pants fallen down from the slide


----------



## Pimped Out

TheRoc5 said:


> when i lived in houston i went to a water park and slid down in front of some very hot girls. i saw them staring at me and i was boubt to play some game till i realized i had my pants fallen down from the slide


if they arent laughing, you still make the play.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I Start Fires said:


> if they arent laughing, you still make the play.


:rofl:

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to I Start Fires again."


----------



## hi im new

Shrinkage!


----------



## TheRoc5

Wells its been 2 weeks and i still feel like crap after the loss


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Went to schilterbaun sunday and damn am I p'd off! There was 20 minutes left till the park closed and we were 10 minutes away from riding the master blaster (already in line for 20 minutes) when suddenly, the guy told us the belts pulling the rafts up had broken and we wouldn't be able to go on the wolf thing or the master blaster, but the black knight would still be open cause people had to manually bring the rafts from below. So we quickly ran down the 60 foot tall tower to get some rafts before everyone else did, but when we tried to go back up some guys were blockin it tellin us we couldn't go on any of them. Then some revolt started but we got our asses out of there before we saw the outcome. Overall, I'm pretty p'd off :curse:


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Went to schilterbaun sunday and damn am I p'd off! There was 20 minutes left till the park closed and we were 10 minutes away from riding the master blaster (already in line for 20 minutes) when suddenly, the guy told us the belts pulling the rafts up had broken and we wouldn't be able to go on the wolf thing or the master blaster, but the black knight would still be open cause people had to manually bring the rafts from below. So we quickly ran down the 60 foot tall tower to get some rafts before everyone else did, but when we tried to go back up some guys were blockin it tellin us we couldn't go on any of them. Then some revolt started but we got our asses out of there before we saw the outcome. Overall, I'm pretty p'd off :curse:


ha that sux, how long were you there for?


everybody the bets over. its been 2 weeks so go ahead and change yalls avatar enless your going for the mavreffs in that case :curse: lol

anyone gonna watch the world cup?


----------



## Pimped Out

ezealen said:


> Went to schilterbaun sunday and damn am I p'd off! There was 20 minutes left till the park closed and we were 10 minutes away from riding the master blaster (already in line for 20 minutes) when suddenly, the guy told us the belts pulling the rafts up had broken and we wouldn't be able to go on the wolf thing or the master blaster, but the black knight would still be open cause people had to manually bring the rafts from below. So we quickly ran down the 60 foot tall tower to get some rafts before everyone else did, but when we tried to go back up some guys were blockin it tellin us we couldn't go on any of them. Then some revolt started but we got our asses out of there before we saw the outcome. Overall, I'm pretty p'd off :curse:


did you ride the black knight? that side of the park is fun because you can also just mozy around in the wave pool shaped like a half ring that goes behind it. plus the lines were never that long for it.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I Start Fires said:


> did you ride the black knight? that side of the park is fun because you can also just mozy around in the wave pool shaped like a half ring that goes behind it. plus the lines were never that long for it.


I just said we couldn't cause when we went back up with the tubes, they had guys guarding it saying no one's allowed on any of the three even though they told us the black knight would still be open!

Sadly, we didn't go to that side of the park until like 45 minutes left so we didn't get to go into the pool thing. Saw it though, and it did look pretty cool.


----------



## Pimped Out

ezealen said:


> I just said we couldn't cause when we went back up with the tubes, they had guys guarding it saying no one's allowed on any of the three even though they told us the black knight would still be open!
> 
> Sadly, we didn't go to that side of the park until like 45 minutes left so we didn't get to go into the pull thing. Saw it though, and it did look pretty cool.


well, not reading came back to bite me in the ***.

you should go back later


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Anyone else watchin this all day finals rerund on espn classic? Right now their showing the spurs/knicks 99 finals. Great seeing the Admiral, the Ninja Turtle, and the Little Gerneral again! :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Anyone else watchin this all day finals rerund on espn classic? Right now their showing the spurs/knicks 99 finals. Great seeing the Admiral, the Ninja Turtle, and the Little Gerneral again! :biggrin:


i might catch a few min. of it, im watching soccer today and then i need to go to life time fitness to practise for a in team scrimage monday....
anyone watching USA in gm1 of the world cup?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> i might catch a few min. of it, im watching soccer today and then i need to go to life time fitness to practise for a in team scrimage monday....
> anyone watching USA in gm1 of the world cup?


That's tomorrow right? If so, hell yeahs! Not like I have a choice though. My dad's a HUGE soccer fan.

My teams to root for in order:
1. USA
2. Germany
3. Argentina
4. Italy
5. Anyone not named Brazil


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> That's tomorrow right? If so, hell yeahs! Not like I have a choice though. My dad's a HUGE soccer fan.
> 
> My teams to root for in order:
> 1. USA
> 2. Germany
> 3. Argentina
> 4. Italy
> 5. Anyone not named Brazil


haha ya its my second favorite sport and i love the world cup
1.USA!!!!!

2.France
3.argentina
4.germany
5.any one not named brazil


----------



## Pimped Out

i couldnt care less about soccer, but the US and trinidad will be my picks, i guess.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> haha ya its my second favorite sport and i love the world cup
> 1.USA!!!!!
> 
> 2.France
> 3.argentina
> 4.germany
> 5.any one not named brazil


It's my third favorite sport. Football is second.

FRANCE?!?!?! FRANCE?!?! You mean these guys? :frenchy:

They'll probably give their way up out of the first round!


----------



## TiMVP2

I Start Fires said:


> i couldnt care less about soccer, but the *US* and trinidad will be my picks, i guess.



gangster


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Well, US loss the other day. They'll now have to beat Italy by 3 points if they hope to take vs place. And even if they do that, Czech Republic would have to remain scoreless and lose to ghana. Neither of those are going to happen.

If by some bizzarre chance we do beat Italy but not by 3 points, and Czech wins against Ghana, we have a chance to qualify by beating Ghana by an exceptable margin (which is possible) and Italy beats Czech Republic with neither team scoring much (is possible).

So basicly we need to beat Italy (highly unlikely) and root for ghana to beat czech republic and hope italy and czech score very little points in their meeting (if czech beats ghana, we'd also need italy to beat czech) and then finally beat ghana by an acceptable margin (depending on how much we'd beat Italy by)

Simple huh? :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Anyone see that Dallas/Miami game?!!?!? Miami was down by 13 with just over 6 minutes left in the game, but came back to win by 2! Dirk misses a crucial FT down the stretch and Shaq makes both of his! Although I'm happy, I'm a bit scared too. That's gada be a sign of the apocalypse!


----------



## TiMVP2

ezealen said:


> *Anyone see that Dallas/Miami game?!!?!?* Miami was down by 13 with just over 6 minutes left in the game, but came back to win by 2! Dirk misses a crucial FT down the stretch and Shaq makes both of his! Although I'm happy, I'm a bit scared too. That's gada be a sign of the acocalycse!




did you have to ask?


----------



## Pimped Out

ezealen said:


> Anyone see that Dallas/Miami game?!!?!?


no


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

MDIZZ said:


> did you have to ask?


Not everyone here cares about the finals, like Pimped Out down there. Even I have to admit, this is one of the more boring series. That game will probably be the high point of the series.


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Not everyone here cares about the finals, like Pimped Out down there. Even I have to admit, this is one of the more boring series. That game will probably be the high point of the series.


ya these finals are horrible...dirk broke the most free throws made in the nba finals...give me a brake


----------



## TiMVP2

this series is awesome
GO HEAT BABAY


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

MDIZZ said:


> this series is awesome
> GO HEAT BABAY


For you, cause the heat are in it. Hell, I thought the Spurs/Nets series was awesome xp


----------



## Pimped Out

ezealen said:


> For you, cause the heat are in it. Hell, I thought the Spurs/Nets series was awesome xp


i rooted for the nets in that one.

mostly because they had a snowball's chance in hell of winning.


----------



## TheRoc5

if something ever happens like i get banned for some dumb reason yall can mail me at [email protected] or aim me at im2quick4u005
God Bless


----------



## TheRoc5

any of yall ever wonder if koko died?


----------



## Pimped Out

TheRoc5 said:


> any of yall ever wonder if koko died?


KokoTheMonkey 
Last Activity: 03-09-2006 10:21 PM

http://web.basketballboards.net/forum/member.php?userid=6097


he's logged on since he stopped posting so hopefully that means he is OK and just got really busy. and the site activated the email function so you can use that to email him a message


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> any of yall ever wonder if koko died?


Judging by his staggered pattern of posting before he left, I think it's a safe to say his reason for leaving was not because he died. Unless, you're asking if he died sometime afterwards? That could be possible, but I tend to not think about things like that. He admitted being a christian, so it wouldn't be a bad thing. Now would it?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

You guys wanna get some extra cash into a paypal account? Read muh sig. 
It really is legit. But be sure to ask me where to start, cause it is really confusing and I want to help you get the best out of it...cause I get money depending on how well you do :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> You guys wanna get some extra cash into a paypal account? Read muh sig.
> It really is legit. But be sure to ask me where to start, cause it is really confusing and I want to help you get the best out of it...cause I gte money depending o how well you do :biggrin:


wo talk to me bro


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> wo talk to me bro


PM me, man. 

BTW, I'm ganna be able to pay for a supporting membership for this site with it :biggrin: 

Some things you need though:
a paypal account (there are other methods of getting paid, but I use this one)
and a new email account to enter in the surveys (they send out alot of spam)


----------



## Pimped Out

cashcrate sounds too much like castrate for my liking.

no thank you.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I Start Fires said:


> cashcrate sounds too much like castrate for my liking.
> 
> no thank you.


What's castrate?


----------



## Pimped Out

ezealen said:


> What's castrate?


castration is the act of getting your balls cut off


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I Start Fires said:


> castration is the act of getting your balls cut off


...that's stupid pimped out.

That's like the slaves refusing to be set free cause emancipation sounds like decapitation...


----------



## TheRoc5

man this is a good game...GO HEAT


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> ...that's stupid pimped out.
> 
> That's like the slaves refusing to be set free cause emancipation sounds like decapitation...


 :rotf: haha


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Ha ha! I just realized somethin! I'm probably an idiot for it taken this long too, but I just found out that MDIZZ is TiMVP2! :biggrin:

Is that to throw Theo! of your trail?


----------



## Pimped Out

ezealen said:


> I'm [strike]probably[/strike] an idiot


what... it wasnt me...


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I Start Fires said:


> Not even I found that funny


See? I can be immature too! What's the matter pimped out? Mad cause you can't change my posts for real anymore?


----------



## Pimped Out

ezealen said:


> See? I can be immature too! What's the matter pimped out? Mad cause you can't change my posts for real anymore?


watch what you say boy... im a pm to beez away from modding this forum again :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I Start Fires said:


> watch what you say boy... im a pm to beez away from modding this forum again :biggrin:


After I tell him about how much you abuse your powers, I don't think so.


----------



## TheRoc5

hey guys i will be headed to houston wendsday night and i might stop off in Sa to see some family but i might not be here on the boards frm 5th-15th so just fyi


----------



## TheRoc5

im reddd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheers: :clap: :biggrin: :banana:


----------



## Pimped Out

TheRoc5 said:


> im reddd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheers: :clap: :biggrin: :banana:


i dont like this one bit.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I don't get it one bit...


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I'm working on a Manu Mix (video collage) tell me if you wanna see what I got so far, and I'll upload it on youtube or somethin.


----------



## Pimped Out

ezealen said:


> I don't get it one bit...


instead of being a lame pinko, theroc is now a lame red-o.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Oh! What do they do?


----------



## TheRoc5

I Start Fires said:


> instead of being a lame pinko, theroc is now a lame red-o.


i could have you killed for saying that


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> I don't get it one bit...


red=mod
pink=assistant mod

if your under 18 then your pink, enless you have been a mod for over a yr. which in that case your red....so im now red!


----------



## Pimped Out

TheRoc5 said:


> i could have you killed for saying that


you cant touch me, i still got connections!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I Start Fires said:


> you cant touch me, i still got connections!


Oh yeah, well I've got complaints! :curse: 


TheRoc, you've really been a mod for a year? I could have sworn it was like 4 months ago...


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Oh yeah, well I've got complaints! :curse:
> 
> 
> TheRoc, you've really been a mod for a year? I could have sworn it was like 4 months ago...


lol yep ive been a mod for 1 yr!!!! im red!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Wow...


BTW, guys, at the moment of this post, I have 3 more posts till the 5,000 mark :banana:


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Wow...
> 
> 
> BTW, guys, at the moment of this post, I have 3 more posts till the 5,000 mark :banana:


nice your finally catching up to me....remember when we were tied in everything? reputaion/pts/posts/the quality of our posts

now i own you in everything but points :biggrin:


----------



## TiMVP2

i own yall in eveything but posts i think


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> nice your finally catching up to me....remember when we were tied in everything? reputaion/pts/posts/the quality of our posts
> 
> now i own you in everything but points :biggrin:


Quality of posts? Ha! Sorry, but hardly everyone even knows what the hell you're even talking aobut half the time.

And TiMVP2, don't even get me started on your posts :rofl:


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Quality of posts? Ha! Sorry, but hardly everyone even knows what the hell you're even talking aobut half the time.
> 
> And TiMVP2, don't even get me started on your posts :rofl:


your still stuck in the past my friend


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

........Oh! I'm sorry. The lack of punctuation made me assume you weren't done with your sentence.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Guys, in the spurs forum, to the right of this thread, click the post count under "replies" and it shows you who made the most replies in this thread. Out of the 1,149 posts (including this one), roc and I have over half of them!


----------



## Pimped Out

TheRoc5 said:


> your still stuck in the past my friend


shut up, pinko


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

There's a top 25 players thing going on in the nba general forum, and it's getting to the point (around 20) where ginobili rightfully deserves to be in there. According to me atleast :biggrin:. So let's start voting for him!


----------



## TheRoc5

I Start Fires said:


> shut up, pinko


im a redo now, and your just a blacko lol that made no sense


----------



## TheRoc5

by the way it looks like i will be going to college next yr in SA!!!! im so happy to be moving back to texas!


----------



## Pimped Out

TheRoc5 said:


> by the way it looks like i will be going to college next yr in SA!!!! im so happy to be moving back to texas!


trinity or UTSA?


----------



## TheRoc5

I Start Fires said:


> trinity or UTSA?


im looking at texas luthern and a couple other small bible colleges/universities


----------



## TheRoc5

any one watching whats going on with the world right now?
the reason for my avatar is that im a christian who supports Israel aka Gods country. im waiting for damascus to be in ruins and then ill know for sure that we dont have much time left.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

What exactly does a christian flag have to do with israel? and why is there some really faint red marks on it?


----------



## Pimped Out

could you... umm.... label all your posts about religion so i make sure not to read them?


----------



## TheRoc5

I Start Fires said:


> could you... umm.... label all your posts about religion so i make sure not to read them?


dont diss the mod :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> What exactly does a christian flag have to do with israel? and why is there some really faint red marks on it?


Jesus will have a kingdom there after the 7 yr trib for 1000 yrs and its pretty much known that Jesus is a jew and Gods chosen people have all been jewish. israel shall never be defeated.


----------



## TheRoc5

im thinking about leaving bbb.net, i have alot of stuff comming up like basketball season/soccer.i have school(senior yr) not to mention im alreay on spurstalk,spursreport,raptureready and myspace. let me not forget all the trolls that have been around lately.
im not sure yet but i am thinking about it.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> Jesus will have a kingdom there after the 7 yr trib for 1000 yrs and its pretty much known that Jesus is a jew and Gods chosen people have all been jewish. israel shall never be defeated.


Again....What exactly does a christian flag have to do with israel? and why is there some really faint red marks on it?




TheRoc5 said:


> im thinking about leaving bbb.net, i have alot of stuff comming up like basketball season/soccer.i have school(senior yr) not to mention im alreay on spurstalk,spursreport,raptureready and myspace. let me not forget all the trolls that have been around lately.
> im not sure yet but i am thinking about it.


But then who will be mod?!?!!?...then again...ya don't need a mod if there's nothing to moderate...


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I Start Fires said:


> could you... umm.... label all your posts about religion so i make sure not to read them?


Could you label all your asinine posts so I make sure not to read them?...wait...that's like all of them...no labels needed then!


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Could you label all your asinine posts so I make sure not to read them?...wait...that's like all of them...no labels needed then!


burrnnnn!


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Again....What exactly does a christian flag have to do with israel? and why is there some really faint red marks on it?
> 
> 
> But then who will be mod?!?!!?...then again...ya don't need a mod if there's nothing to moderate...


im just showing im a christian going for israel for christians and israel go hand and hand. i dont no why there are faint red marks on it..i cant see them

lol there is a little bit to be modded but not as nearly as much as i would like.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> im just showing im a christian going for israel for christians and israel go hand and hand. i dont no why there are faint red marks on it..i cant see them


Turn up the brightness of your screen then. There's like pinkish/red smudges.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=289653&page=1&pp=15

4 spots left. Let's get voting for ginobili!


----------



## TheRoc5

just found out my grandma doesnt have that much more time...if yall can keep her in yalls prayers and ill be leaving for north carolina saturday. not sure if ill have enternet but ill be back july 30


----------



## TheRoc5

by the way any one playing any sports? im playing bball of course(coughstartingpointguard) and my coach told me to try out for soccer to keep me in shape and i did. i made it and scored a goal yesterday in a scrimage against some other team!!!! though i doubt ill score any in the real season but hey i tried out and made it lol the season starts the 28th or something like that.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Right now, I'm not playing any organized sports. It is however almost soccer season. Though I don't play anymore, I reff. Hard work, but the pay's ok for only working twice a week.


----------



## XxMia_9xX

so where did everyone go? i've been checking here for the past week but everyone seems to have left...


----------



## TheRoc5

XxMia_9xX said:


> so where did everyone go? i've been checking here for the past week but everyone seems to have left...


hey! your alive lol great to see ya
ya i just got back from noth carolina seeing my terminal grandma


----------



## XxMia_9xX

haha yes i'm still alive....


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Mia...you do know you're a supporting member right? And if you remember how much I wanted to win that competition, you better put an avatar on NOW! :curse:


----------



## XxMia_9xX

hahah sorry.. i dont even know how to put that... well i can probably figure it out, but i dont have anything other than the ones available here... i know i haven't put my supporting membership to good use but i can hardly keep up w/things... i just come here occasionally....


----------



## TheRoc5

allright so we have mia ez and me from the original posters of the spurs fourm...we are missing koko texan nephets any one else?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

LineOfFire? Guth? Mr. French? There's lots.

Oh and I think TiMVP2 counts as one of the originals, and he's still lurking about.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Anyone else sickened by the Mav's Board? They get mad at us for complaining about the reffs in round 2, but they are complaining ten times as much about the reffs in the finals!

I agree that they were kinda jipped, but they act like the second round never happened. Even Cuban said that that's just the way it goes, and that they did get the advantage of the calls in the spurs series, so he wouldn't complain.

It's not all of them though. I've seen some of them get on those hypocrites whenever they whine.


----------



## edwardcyh

ezealen said:


> Anyone else sickened by the Mav's Board? They get mad at us for complaining about the reffs in round 2, but they are complaining ten times as much about the reffs in the finals!
> 
> I agree that they were kinda jipped, but they act like the second round never happened. Even Cuban said that that's just the way it goes, and that they did get the advantage of the calls in the spurs series, so he wouldn't complain.
> 
> It's not all of them though. I've seen some of them get on those hypocrites whenever they whine.


Whiners come in all shapes, sizes, and colors. When the owner is proud to be a whiner, it's not inconceivable that some of the fans follow his footsteps. 

If you are referring to the recent thread about T-Mac's comment, the conversation started because a Heat fan continue to spark up a dead topic. Most Dallas fans joke and ignore the topic these days.

:cheers:


----------



## XxMia_9xX

TheRoc5 said:


> allright so we have mia ez and me from the original posters of the spurs fourm...we are missing koko texan nephets any one else?


wow there's only 3 of us left? that sucks... hopefully more people would come back...


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

He means of the original. Now we got guys like hi and pimped out and...timvp2...


----------



## Pimped Out

TheRoc5 said:


> any one watching whats going on with the world right now?
> the reason for my avatar is that im a christian who supports Israel aka Gods country. im waiting for damascus to be in ruins and then ill know for sure that we dont have much time left.


 going back a few weeks in conversation, i do have a question about this...

does destroying lebanon include the 1/3 of its population that is christian?


----------



## Spurs™

Hi guys! I'm new here... I am a huge Spurs fan and I used to live in San Antonio for 6 years and I was born in New York. I currently live in Dallas and I have become somewhat a Mavs fan but Spurs are still number 1! And by the way I thought the Mavs and Spurs series was the best series in the playoffs.


----------



## TheRoc5

I Start Fires said:


> going back a few weeks in conversation, i do have a question about this...
> 
> does destroying lebanon include the 1/3 of its population that is christian?


http://www.aish.com/movies/JP/Lebanon.asp


----------



## TheRoc5

Spurs said:


> Hi guys! I'm new here... I am a huge Spurs fan and I used to live in San Antonio for 6 years and I was born in New York. I currently live in Dallas and I have become somewhat a Mavs fan but Spurs are still number 1! And by the way I thought the Mavs and Spurs series was the best series in the playoffs.


WELCOME!!! :clap: :cheers: 
we welcome you here in our small but very classy community. oh by the way mav fans arent welcomed :biggrin: jk


----------



## Spurs™

Well I am a Spurs fan first then a Mavs fan at the end. I just have lived in Dallas for a while and I love the way they play, they can pretty much play every style.


----------



## edwardcyh

TheRoc5 said:


> WELCOME!!! :clap: :cheers:
> we welcome you here in our small but very classy community. oh by the way *mav fans arent welcomed* :biggrin: jk


HEY! That's not nice!

:curse:


----------



## Pimped Out

TheRoc5 said:


> http://www.aish.com/movies/JP/Lebanon.asp


 i understand what hezbollah is doing is wrong, but you didnt say you were waiting for hezbollah to be defeated. you said you were waiting for an entire city of innocent people to lay in ruin.

less than a decade ago, lebanon's infrastructure lay in waste because of the fighting in the region and the government and the people have done everything they can to rebuild it and prevent fighting amongst themselves. despite shiites, sunnis and christians making up sizable portions of the population, they avoided a civil war. most of the government wants to disarm hezbollah but cant because they need to avoid a civil war to stop a coup by militants. if there is anything we have learned from our own fighting in the region, its that bombing the **** out of a country wont stop terrorist groups from gaining power. (in iraq for instance, the joint chiefs of staff fear we are on a brink of a civil war where terrorist could seize control of the government). 

The reason hezbollah can hide behind civilians is because with every lebanese death, they gain support for their cause. with everything the fighting has done to the utilities and infrastructure and government of lebanon, a stop in fighting now would just lead to more support of hezbollah. if they want to keep bombing, it will stop hezbollah from rallying for a period, but when they finally have to stop, hezbollah will even be stronger. they can bomb until hezbollah is gone, but they outrage caused by that will lead to the emergence of worse group. they could bomb until their is nothing left in lebanon or any other neighboring countries but the loss of such massive numbers of innoccent life couldnt be the work of god. god loves humanity and nothing is more precious than the gift of life, right?


----------



## TheRoc5

I Start Fires said:


> i understand what hezbollah is doing is wrong, but you didnt say you were waiting for hezbollah to be defeated. you said you were waiting for an entire city of innocent people to lay in ruin.
> 
> less than a decade ago, lebanon's infrastructure lay in waste because of the fighting in the region and the government and the people have done everything they can to rebuild it and prevent fighting amongst themselves. despite shiites, sunnis and christians making up sizable portions of the population, they avoided a civil war. most of the government wants to disarm hezbollah but cant because they need to avoid a civil war to stop a coup by militants. if there is anything we have learned from our own fighting in the region, its that bombing the **** out of a country wont stop terrorist groups from gaining power. (in iraq for instance, the joint chiefs of staff fear we are on a brink of a civil war where terrorist could seize control of the government).
> 
> The reason hezbollah can hide behind civilians is because with every lebanese death, they gain support for their cause. with everything the fighting has done to the utilities and infrastructure and government of lebanon, a stop in fighting now would just lead to more support of hezbollah. if they want to keep bombing, it will stop hezbollah from rallying for a period, but when they finally have to stop, hezbollah will even be stronger. they can bomb until hezbollah is gone, but they outrage caused by that will lead to the emergence of worse group. they could bomb until their is nothing left in lebanon or any other neighboring countries but the loss of such massive numbers of innoccent life couldnt be the work of god. god loves humanity and nothing is more precious than the gift of life, right?


i didnt say i wanted lebanon to be in ruins, i said damascus. and i didnt say i wanted it to be in ruins but in the bible it says it will be.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

edwardcyh said:


> HEY! That's not nice!
> 
> :curse:


Don't worry. You're one of the exceptions. Just don't go posting videos at our request or disagree with us on anything we say!

(No I haven't gotten over all that!)


----------



## TheRoc5

thanx spurs for keeping the fourm so busy. i havent been able to post as much as i like due to soccer season. keep it up guys :cheers: 

by the way ez and spurs i keep getting yall mixed up, somethings got to change lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

It's not our fault the site gives you such a horrid amount of avatars to choose from.


----------



## Spurs™

Exactly, but no problem I'll tell you what ez I'll change my avatar and use more of my points to change the color of my glowing name


----------



## Saint Baller

I hate the generic avatars, first thing I did when I became a SM was change it to the I am a Nowitness avatar... lol


----------



## Spurs™

I would love to do that!


----------



## Saint Baller

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I'm sorry guys, I'm back. That was the longest stretch that I have been away from BBB.net ever since I joined the site a long time ago. I know it's stupid for me to apoligize and stuff, but I honestly did feel bad about not coming on here for a long time. Good too see TheRoc keep up with the game threads, great job Roc. I'll reward you with a donation.


 Who is that guy?


----------



## TheRoc5

M F F L said:


> Who is that guy?


the greatest spurs poster of all time!


----------



## Spurs™

EY! he gave u a donation for keeping the thread together i should get a donation to =)


----------



## Saint Baller

TheRoc5 said:


> the greatest spurs poster of all time!


 What happend to him? I was looking around more and he used to be a Dallas mod too and then a CM, what happend?


----------



## Spurs™

He found a better site? (doubt it)

^ i should get donated too for tht =)


----------



## Pimped Out

TheRoc5 said:


> the greatest spurs poster of all time!


 yeah, he makes all the spurs fans here look like scrubs


----------



## Spurs™

Except for me =p


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I hate you MFFL! You made me think he came back!


----------



## Spurs™

Yeh M F F L you suck!!!


----------



## Dynamic™

ezealen said:


> I hate you MFFL! You made me think he came back!


Hate is such a strong word, and such an awful thing to say,


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Spurs said:


> Yeh M F F L you suck!!!


You never even knew he existed till now...


----------



## Spurs™

Yeh i did theroc5 told me bout him =p


----------



## Saint Baller

Sorry EZ


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

It's ok. I only spent forever (or three minutes) trying to track down that post!


----------



## Spurs™

Lol well, in other important, exciting, and stupendous news I AM NOW AN SM!!!


----------



## Saint Baller

Congratulations


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Damn you, spurs! You have just been added to my list!

EZ's List:
TiMVP2
Pimped Out
MFFL
Spurs


----------



## Spurs™

AHAHA WELL YOU ARE MY LIST

spurs more important list (better then ez'z)
1.ez =)


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

EZ's updated list:

EZ's List:
TiMVP2
Pimped Out
MFFL
Spurs
Spurs' List


----------



## Saint Baller

Why am I on there? What did I ever do but show compasion towards you


----------



## Pimped Out

ezealen said:


> EZ's updated list:
> 
> EZ's List:
> TiMVP2
> Pimped Out
> MFFL
> Spurs
> Spurs' List


 awwww, someone needs a hug!

if i ever find anyone desperate enough to hug you, i'll let you know.


----------



## Spurs™

LMAO! so his mom said no?


----------



## TheRoc5

Saint Baller said:


> Why am I on there? What did I ever do but show compasion towards you


you hate manu and bowen, not to mention your a mavs fan :biggrin:


----------



## Spurs™

Umm... sorry but no one answered my question DID HIS MOM SAY NO?!


----------



## Saint Baller

Yes but I love Duncan! Doesnt that count towards anything? And it's not like I hate the Spurs


----------



## Pimped Out

the 2 of you with full screen sigs, mind shortening them?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I've been meaning to tell that to spurs. You're right. MFFL (or saint baller or w/e) needs to also.

See how I managed to compact so much info in such a little space? That's cause I AM NOT A MACHINE! :curse: 



Oh and Saint Baller (or MFFL or w/e) You're on my list cause you got my hopes up that koko returned. Also what Roc said. I understand Bowen, but Manu? What's wrong with Manu?


----------



## Saint Baller

Well, the thing with Manu was that when I was making my list a friend from out of town was over so he just said Manu and I'm like w/e and I put it down... I dont really hate many players


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

With a player like Kobe Bryant on your favorite players list, I wouldn't think you would.


----------



## Saint Baller

Oh man, Kobe is my home dog! How can you hate him? He's one of the best (if not the best) player in the league right now... There are alot of Kobe haters so bleh


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

He's a great player, I just don't like him. Just like there's no way you can say Bowen isn't a great defender, but you still don't like him.


----------



## Saint Baller

I respect Bruce Bowen, I love how he plays defense, the reason I dont like him is because he gets away with tugging jerseys and stuff and he isnt sportsman like sometimes, like when he kicked Ray Allen. I was like :wow:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

When did he kick ray allen?


----------



## Saint Baller

This past season, let me see if I can find it


----------



## Saint Baller

This past season, let me see if I can find a clip


----------



## TheRoc5

its that time of yr again...football season begians for most teams on sept 10th. Any watchers? GO TEXANS! i just picked up madden 07 and it made me wish we had reggie


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> GO TEXANS!


:rofl:

Seriously though. How bout them Cowboys?!?!


----------



## Spurs™

I'm going for the cowboys I think i might be going to the 2nd game.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Just got back from Austin for the labour day weekend. Man, are they obsessed with the Longhorns!


----------



## Saint Baller

I might go with my cousin to the Thanksgiving day game, we got tickets but its a matter of if I will be allowed to go or not.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

You're not. I forbid you.


----------



## XxMia_9xX

ok so like... i come here like almost everyday now and can we just start basketball season already? hahah geez there's like never anything to talk about.... i don't really watch football, i used to during high school but that's about it. baseball is so boring to watch. i'm actually watching tennis! hahah that's how bored i get...

so anyone has anything interesting to share? hahah i just wrote this 'cuz i felt like posting! hahha...i always want to post but i got nothing to say!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

XxMia_9xX said:


> can we just start basketball season already?


But if the season were to start today, your beloved tony parker would not be playing. You want the spurs to be at their best when they set out to obliterate those god damned mavericks, don't you?


----------



## Saint Baller

They wont obliterate them, we showed we can beat ya'll in the playoffs. Give us *some* credit


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Saint Baller said:


> They wont obliterate them, we showed we can beat ya'll in the playoffs. Give us *some* credit


Fine. The spurs will feel sorry for the mavericks after developing a 213 point lead in the second quarter, and decide to leave Stackhouse's left ear unobliterated.


----------



## Saint Baller

:rofl:

And if they don't... You owe me a quarter :wink:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Saint Baller said:


> :rofl:
> 
> And if they don't... You owe me a quarter :wink:


The hell I do! I still haven't gotten my popsicle!


----------



## Saint Baller

I told you it was in the mail, and you owe me 89 cents for it, remember?!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I don't eat anything that's been snail mailed! I demand it be sent via pony express!


----------



## Saint Baller

But that will be slower, why dont I get another one and Jet it to you? Then you can owe me a dollar straight!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Actually the pony express, in most cases, was faster than today's postal service. Funny, huh?


----------



## Saint Baller

How the hell was that faster?!


----------



## Pimped Out

because they only had to ship like 10 packages. they didnt have to sorts thousands of pieces of mail. plus they werent shipping **** across the nation.


----------



## XxMia_9xX

well... i guess, i'd want my parker to be healthy... but yeah go roddick! and blake!


----------



## Pimped Out

who cares about roddick and blake? federer is a tennis god!


----------



## Saint Baller

I didnt goto school today!


----------



## Pimped Out

Saint Baller said:


> I didnt goto school today!


 I just got my Ohio State tickets, *****es


----------



## Saint Baller

Seems like good days for both of us.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

W00t! Football season has arrived!


----------



## TheRoc5

man, i miss texas.... everybody here is go colts and they make fun of the texans all the time


----------



## TheRoc5

guys im leaving the site, my goodbye is in the everything but basketball section and mod fourm, thanks guys. 
if yall wana keep in touch my aim is im2quick4u005
and my myspace is http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=85254532

ps. sorry mia we couldnt hook up :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

what the hell? First you get mad that Koko and Texan abandon us, and now you do the same? That's weak.

I take it Pimped Out is mod again?


----------



## Saint Baller

Who is Pimped Out?


----------



## BG7

Saint Baller said:


> Who is Pimped Out?


A man that likes to start fires....


----------



## Saint Baller

Dude, if I had the name Pimped Out, I'd have kept it!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Saint Baller said:


> Dude, if I had the name Pimped Out, I'd have kept it!


No doubt. Way better than "I Start Fires" for sure.

Oh and sloth, do you plan to continue this sudden spree of posts in the spurs forum? Minus Roc, the only regulars now are Pimped Out, Saint Baller, Spurs, and myself. It'd be great to have you aboard.


----------



## BG7

Well someone should have sent me a pm to post....Spurs are my 2nd favorite team and all.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

sloth said:


> Spurs are my 2nd favorite team and all.


Then why do you need to be asked to post?


----------



## Pimped Out

ezealen said:


> what the hell? First you get mad that Koko and Texan abandon us, and now you do the same? That's weak.
> 
> I take it Pimped Out is mod again?


 apparently dynamic wants his name in the running for new mod.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Pimped Out said:


> apparently dynamic wants his name in the running for new mod.


Who?


----------



## Pimped Out

the guy that just went through and posted in the first 10 threads or so.


----------



## Saint Baller

You changed your name! Pimped Out >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> I Start Fires.


----------



## BG7

I don't think its wise to have a Suns fan be a moderator for the SPURS forum. And I also don't think its a good idea to have a moderator of this forum, who just started posting in here what, today, and is probaly just in it for moderator status...


----------



## BG7

For some reason, I no longer have any motivation to start fires, and burn down houses anymore. Now I just want to watch Pimp My Ride, deal out Hoes, and wear a big purple coat, with a purple hat with a feather in it.


----------



## Pimped Out

sloth said:


> I don't think its wise to have a Suns fan be a moderator for the SPURS forum. And I also don't think its a good idea to have a moderator of this forum, who just started posting in here what, today, and is probaly just in it for moderator status...


 suns fan! where!? let me at him!

so what is your solution, you want to mod here?


----------



## Pimped Out

last time i was left in charge here by myself, this happened: http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=251874


----------



## Spurs™

Wait I'm confused so you (Pimped out) and Dynamic are mods now, while EZ one of the best posters on the Spurs forums isn't, and me which I can understand?!


----------



## Saint Baller

They are not mods, a mod is either pink red or green Also, ezealen can't become a mod until he becomes an SM.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Spurs™ said:


> Wait I'm confused so you (Pimped out) and Dynamic are mods now, while EZ one of the best posters on the Spurs forums isn't, and me which I can understand?!


I'm not one cause I'm both underaged (I think you have to be 17) and I'm not a supporting member yet (which I thought I already mentioned to you). I'm flattered though.


Sloth said:


> I don't think its wise to have a Suns fan be a moderator for the SPURS forum. And I also don't think its a good idea to have a moderator of this forum, who just started posting in here what, today, and is probaly just in it for moderator status...


and bing-o was his name-o.


Pimped Out said:


> so what is your solution, you want to mod here?


If you don't wanna be mod, then my vote goes to sloth, then Spurs, then saint baller. I just don't think someone who's never even posted here until now should be made a mod.

And I love the new/old name!


----------



## BG7

Pimped Out said:


> suns fan! where!? let me at him!
> 
> so what is your solution, you want to mod here?


I'm not aloud to be a mod on this site. Its in the administrator rule book on page 1.


----------



## BG7

What about that nextghitman guy I referred to the site, whatever happened to him?

and I dispatched an email to Koko.


----------



## Pimped Out

sloth said:


> I'm not aloud to be a mod on this site. Its in the administrator rule book on page 1.


 i know of at least one admin who wanted you to become a mod. the rest of us laughed at the idea.


----------



## ravor44

To help you guys here, I'll rep EVERY NEW POST...just to keep this forum alive...


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Thanks, man. Though I'm sure everyone here'd much rather have your posts then your rep.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Anyone watching the cowboys game? Them 'boys are lookin good!


----------



## BG7

Dante Stallworth > Terrell Owens. Owens can go suck a popsicle.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Pimped Out, Roc told me to fight your communism (duno why) and to give you his word (whatever that means).


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest

Spurs European Tour game today being shown live on NBA.com, should start in 1 min

Starters:
Parker
Ginobli
Bowen
Oberto
Duncan


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

NBA.com 


> LYON, FRANCE, Oct. 5 -- Tony Parker scored 25 points in the first half as the Spurs raced out to a double-digit lead en route to a 115-90 win over Adecco ASVEL on Thursday in a NBA Europe Live preseason game.
> 
> Parker connected on 10-of-12 from the field as San Antonio opened up a 67-44 first-half advantage. The point guard finished as the game's leading scorer with 27 points.
> 
> Adecco ASVEL started the second half on a 12-4 run, before the Spurs settled down to regain control of the game.
> 
> Rowan Barrett led Adecco ASVEL with 22 points and Brian Green had 19.


Sounds like Tony had a damn good game!


----------



## Saint Baller

Beat down!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Did ya'll know Roc raps? Well I didn't. That is, not until after he left the site. Anyways check out his myspace: http://www.myspace.com/man3fest

I think he has some talent, but he needs to work on his lyrics, which I'm getting him to work on (he's really taken a step up with them from the stuff on his myspace) Be sure to check out dream. I produced that one, and I forced him to re-write his lyrics like 50 times so they're better than most of his stuff. It's only a demo right now though. I got kinda carried away when mixing it :biggrin: 

Tell me what I can do as a producer to fix the beats and such (ignore the heavy effects on his voice in dream :biggrin: ) and what roc can do as a rapper to fix his rapping cause there's three more songs I'm wanting to do with him. Two are about God so if you're not religious you won't really care bout them, but the other is about basketball which ya'll obviously care about.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Awesome feedback, guys! Thanks!


----------



## Pimped Out

just to give you guys the heads up, i will be gone from the 20th to the 23rd and the 26th through new years.


----------



## TheRoc5

IM BACK, just incase yall didnt notice..doin a great job lineofire. so who are all the active spur fans on this board?


----------



## XxMia_9xX

since when did the site change? weird... last time it was here was like a month ago...


----------



## Pimped Out

its been like this for more than a month. its been like this since early december


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I don't really like it. Especially the navigation. Do you know how long it takes me to get to the cowboys forum now? There use to be a handy little bar up there, but now I got to go through a maze. The scoreboard's a nice touch though.


----------



## streetballa

I liked the old site too, but this one isn't that bad so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

So is it just Pimped Out and two new guys still here?...newish guys?


BTW, how bout the Phoenix Dallas game? I hate them both, but what a game!...if only they both could of lost...or exploded...I have an idea for their next meeting :devil:


----------



## Pimped Out

ezealen said:


> So is it just Pimped Out and two new guys still here?...newish guys?
> 
> 
> BTW, how bout the Phoenix Dallas game? I hate them both, but what a game!...if only they both could of lost...or exploded...I have an idea for their next meeting :devil:


i always have such a hard time trying to choose who to cheer against so i just watched adult swim instead.


----------



## streetballa

ezealen said:


> So is it just Pimped Out and two new guys still here?...newish guys?
> 
> 
> BTW, how bout the Phoenix Dallas game? I hate them both, but what a game!...if only they both could of lost...or exploded...I have an idea for their next meeting :devil:


Ye i hate them, but i wanted Dallas to win so that we could catch up to the suns. But they widened the gap again.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

streetballa-ATL said:


> Ye i hate them, but i wanted Dallas to win so that we could catch up to the suns. But they widened the gap again.


Same thing, plus I like Dirk. Infact, if it wasn't for Cuban, I'd probably still be a dallas fan. 6 games away from dallas and they only have 18 games left- I don't think so. I think we still have a chance against phoenix though. 4 games away and they hve a fairly tough schedule for the rest of the way including another game against dallas and a game against us.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Pimped Out said:


> i always have such a hard time trying to choose who to cheer against so i just watched adult swim instead.


As a basketball fan, you should have just watched it for the sake of seeing a great game. Best game this season. Thing is it wasn't even a close game for most of it. They kept trading big leads throughout the game.


----------



## streetballa

Its been a whole day, and i still don't understand how the **** we lost to the celtics.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Don't know exactly when this happened, but I was lookin at the yahoo! sports nba standings, and we've become the third and latest team to clinch a playoff spot!

Also, despite our two straight losses, there's still hope to catch up to Phoenix as they too have loss 2 in a row. (to Detroit and Denver) That's to the brighter side of things. The sadder side of things is that we could be 2 more games closer to them by now


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

We are now officially just two games back from Phoenix!:yay:


----------



## streetballa

I have a feeling that we will end up with more wins than them by the end of the season.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I really thought Denver was ganna take that game last night 

Oh well, they play Dallas tomorrow. A loss there would allow us to come even with them with a win against them on thursday. Anyone know who'd own the tie-breaker after that?


----------



## Pimped Out

i think im going to cheer for the nuggets come playoff time


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Pimped Out said:


> i think im going to cheer for the nuggets come playoff time


How'd that work out for ya? :rofl:


----------



## Pimped Out

ezealen said:


> How'd that work out for ya? :rofl:


exactly like i thought it would
http://www.basketballforum.com/denv...0-vs-san-antonio-spurs-0-1-a.html#post4680909


----------



## TheRoc5

Ya so yall remember the good old days...When koko and texan were mods...when me and ez would post the same thing over and over again...when line of fire posted play by play and when timvp well yall get the picture :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

Also im moving to SA in June.


----------



## XxMia_9xX

TheRoc5 said:


> Ya so yall remember the good old days...When koko and texan were mods...when me and ez would post the same thing over and over again...when line of fire posted play by play and when timvp well yall get the picture :biggrin:


yes, i do! but too bad u didn't mention me! hahha j/k.. then where are u now?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> Also im moving to SA in June.


Tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight!


----------



## TheRoc5

So Im finished unpacking and my house is pretty sweet. SA is pretty much great. college starts Aug 20!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> SA is pretty much great


Depends. Where do you live? I live in the NW side. Inbetween Leon Valley and Helotes. It's pretty nice here. About 30 minutes from downtown so it's not too busy, but there's still tons of shopping centers so you're never bored. Plus it's right on the outskirts of SA, so if ya wanna get out, it's pretty easy to.

Oh yeah, and where are you going to school?


----------



## TiMVP2

NW side is pretty good. I live by helotes but i dont know how close but yea SA is the greatest city ever.


----------



## TiMVP2

TheRoc5 said:


> Ya so yall remember the good old days...When koko and texan were mods...when me and ez would post the same thing over and over again...when line of fire posted play by play and when timvp well yall get the picture :biggrin:


please finish the sentence


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Depends. Where do you live? I live in the NW side. Inbetween Leon Valley and Helotes. It's pretty nice here. About 30 minutes from downtown so it's not too busy, but there's still tons of shopping centers so you're never bored. Plus it's right on the outskirts of SA, so if ya wanna get out, it's pretty easy to.
> 
> Oh yeah, and where are you going to school?


I live in the NW side of SA. Its pretty nice area but my school is BUA..its a Baptist school where ima major in theo Biblical studies. Pretty excited but for now ima chill in my spurs championship gear.


----------



## TiMVP2

Northwest side represent!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

MDIZZ said:


> Northwest side represent!!


Please go away.


----------



## TiMVP2

Please leave my city.
PLease leave my country.
Please leave my basketballboards.
Please leave.


----------



## TheRoc5

SO dont think I have ever asked, any one else have myspace on here..i know timvp2 does.


----------



## TheRoc5

So anyone watching the MLS Playoffs?
Dynamo play today against Dallas, should be a Win but it will be a good game!


----------



## streetballa

whats the channel?


----------



## TheRoc5

MLS WEST FINALS is TOMORROW!!!

I play for my schools soccer team(BUA) and we are in our own leauges championship!! Its nothing big, just a few small colleges and big churches that we play against but its still pretty fun. And then I come home to watch my Dynamo play in the West Finals!!!!


----------



## Pimped Out

i dont think i like the spurs anymore. i've been watching the spurs/hornets and i just cant bring myself to cheer for the spurs. i cant even stop myself from hoping they suck


----------



## hi im new

why are you still here then? surely you must like the spurs deep down to still be here!


----------



## Pimped Out

hi im new said:


> why are you still here then? surely you must like the spurs deep down to still be here!


i just popped into this thread to say that.
i still post in general because im a rockets fan


----------



## TheRoc5

man, we lost (my college) in our championship....sucks but atleast my Dynamo won the west finals are will play in the finals next sunday on abc i think!


----------



## hi im new

that sucks, but at least you played.


----------



## bball2223

Final four strolls into San Antonio this weekend


----------



## hi im new

yup, ill be in the tournament


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Ezealen's now a supporting member, beaches!


----------



## CbobbyB

ezealen said:


> Ezealen's now a supporting member, beaches!


:lol: what made you make that decision?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

CbobbyB said:


> :lol: what made you make that decision?


Having a debit card and money. Duh.


----------



## XxMia_9xX

well i still am... somehow! hahah

so how many posters are actually active here still?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

XxMia_9xX said:


> well i still am... somehow! hahah
> 
> so how many posters are actually active here still?


You, me, sasaint, and hi.


----------



## XxMia_9xX

ohh i guess mostly everyone left... but it's cool, we're the best ones anyways! hahah coming from someone who only post once a year! hahah


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Some quotes from Koko I found dating over two years ago. He was a visionary!



> The Hawks always manage to beat the very best teams in the league.* It happens every season*





> I know it sounds funny, but even though he's barely playing right now and barely played last season, I think Beno will be a starter some day. *Not here of course, but somewhere.*





> Chris Paul is an amazing player. Even if he's not an All-Star this season, *he's one for the next decade or so.*


----------



## XxMia_9xX

aww ez misses koko a lot.. hahha


anyway... just wanted to say HI to everyone! and i got a new Mac notebook and an Itouch! woo hoo! just felt like sharing...i've never really been into new technology and stuff but since i got it i can see y people are so into it. this is my first Ipod too! hahah sad right?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

How big is the HDD in the touch? BTW, be sure to check out the app store.


----------



## XxMia_9xX

wut is HDD? 


but it's 8GB... if that's what u mean


----------



## Fede

ezealen said:


> Some quotes from Koko I found dating over two years ago. He was a visionary!


I remember koko, where is he?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

XxMia_9xX said:


> wut is HDD?
> 
> 
> but it's 8GB... if that's what u mean


It's what you thought it was. It stands for hard drive disk.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Fede said:


> I remember koko, where is he?


He left about 2 years ago.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I just got back from seeing Tropic Thunder (great movie btw) and happened to see Manu there. He's a lot skinnier and shorter in person.


----------



## XxMia_9xX

ohh cool stuff! it must be nice to know that u guys to the same movie theater and that u can just run into to them randomly. i've been living in los angeles county for like 10 years now and never have i ran into a celebrity or just a well known person....


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

In honor of who is certain to be this year's Most Improved Player, I have changed my name


----------



## hi im new

nice!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Timmy, you should do the same. Somethin like A Mason Grace. Yeah I'm chocked full of em


----------



## hi im new

yes, youre on! now i dont have to make the gamethread


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I don't think I'll be able to make the game thread tonight.

Edit: Never mind. I got it.


----------



## TiMVP2

FreeMason Jr. said:


> Timmy, you should do the same. Somethin like A Mason Grace. Yeah I'm chocked full of em


I'm not allowed to change my name again:azdaja:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

They've let some people go over the limit.

Either way, at least your rockin the Roger Mason avatar


----------



## XxMia_9xX

i didn't know u can change your screen name....


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

XxMia_9xX said:


> i didn't know u can change your screen name....


PM an admin (they'll have a blue name)


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Wow, over three years since anyone's posted in here. I miss all the old posters


----------

